# Sandokhan's Link and Post Collection



## sandokhan (Dec 3, 2020)

The proofs for the new radical chronology of history must be extremely precise: astronomy, archaeology, mathematics.

1. Gauss' Easter formula applied to the dating of the Nicaea Council
2. Gizeh pyramid: the use of the extended arctangent formula and full knowledge of the notion of the meter
3. Pfister's dating of Swiss castels/cathedrals/monuments
4. When and where was Christ crucified/resurrected? Constantinople, some 250 years ago
5. Mozart, Bach, Haydn, Da Vinci, Euler, ancient empires
6. Moon elongation parameter dating
7. Comets' tails dating

*New radical chronology of history*

Adam and Eve: the first solar eclipses on the vernal equinox, 1643 AD and 1662 AD
Giants, dinosaurs (Enoch, the son of Adam), the creation of the ape, Gizeh pyramid: 1662 AD - 1706 AD
Great Deluge: 1706 AD
Pelasg and his three sons (Pelasg first born of Noah, who was the son of Enoch), first Egyptian pharaohs, the development of calculus: 1706 AD - 1769 AD
Nibiru/Mercury/Typhon cosmic cataclysm: 1761 - 1769 AD: the island of California becomes part of the north american continent, Siberia becomes a frozen desert, end of the Tartarian empire
1769 AD - modern history: everything is faked after 1780 AD, religious texts, documents, science

1. Gauss' Easter formula

Now, Gauss' Easter formula is the most accurate astronomical dating tool at our disposal.

A brief summary of the dating of the First Council of Nicaea and the startling conclusions following the fact that the Gregorian calendar reform never occurred in 1582 AD.


Dr. G. Nosovsky:


"Let us turn to the canonical mediaeval ecclesial tractate - Matthew Vlastar’s Collection of Rules Devised by Holy Fathers, or The Alphabet Syntagma. This rather voluminous book represents the rendition of the rules formulated by the Ecclesial and local Councils of the Orthodox Church.

Matthew Vlastar is considered to have been a Holy Hierarch from Thessalonica, and written his tractate in the XIV century. Today’s copies are of a much later date, of course. A large part of Vlastar’s Collection of Rules Devised by Holy Fathers contains the rules for celebrating Easter. Among other things, it says the following:


“The Easter Rules makes the two following restrictions: it should not be celebrated together with the Judaists, and it can only be celebrated after the spring equinox. Two more had to be added later, namely: celebrate after the first full moon after the equinox, but not any day – it should be celebrated on the first Sunday after the equinox. All of these restrictions, except for the last one, are still valid (in times of Matthew Vlastar – the XIV century – Auth.), although nowadays we often celebrate on the Sunday that comes later. Namely, we always count two days after the Lawful Easter (that is, the Passover, or the full moon – Auth.) and end up with the subsequent Sunday. This didn’t happen out of ignorance or lack of skill on the part of the Elders, but due to lunar motion”

Let us emphasize that the quoted Collection of Rules Devised by Holy Fathers is a canonical mediaeval clerical volume, which gives it all the more authority, since we know that up until the XVII century, the Orthodox Church was very meticulous about the immutability of canonical literature and kept the texts exactly the way they were; with any alteration a complicated and widely discussed issue that would not have passed unnoticed.

So, by approximately 1330 AD, when Vlastar wrote his account, the last condition of Easter was violated: if the first Sunday happened to be within two days after the full moon, the celebration of Easter was postponed until the next weekend. This change was necessary because of the difference between the real full moon and the one computed in the Easter Book. The error, of which Vlastar was aware, is twenty-four hours in 304 years.

*Therefore the Easter Book must have been written around AD 722 (722 = 1330 - 2 x 304). Had Vlastar known of the Easter Book’s 325 AD canonization, he would have noticed the three-day gap that had accumulated between the dates of the computed and the real full moon in more than a thousand years. So he either was unaware of the Easter Book or knew the correct date when it was written, which could not be near 325 AD.*

G. Nosovsky: So, why the astronomical context of the Paschalia contradicts Scaliger’s dating (alleged 325 AD) of the Nicaean Council where the Paschalia was canonized?

This contradiction can easily be seen from the roughest of calculations.

1) The difference between the Paschalian full moons and the real ones grows at the rate of one day in 300 years.

2) A two-day difference had accumulated by the time of Vlastar, which is roughly dated 1330 AD.

3) Ergo, the Paschalia was compiled somewhere around 730 AD, since

1330 – (300 x 2) = 730.

It is understood that the Paschalia could only be canonized by the Council sometime later. But this fails to correspond to Scaliger’s dating of its canonization as 325 AD in any way at all!

Let us emphasize, that Matthew Vlastar himself, doesn’t see any contradiction here, since he is apparently unaware of the Nicaean Council’s dating as the alleged year 325 AD. A natural hypothesis: this traditional dating was introduced much later than Vlastar’s age. Most probably, it was first calculated in Scaliger’s time.

*With the Easter formula derived by C.F. Gauss in 1800, Nosovsky calculated the Julian dates of all spring full moons from the first century AD up to his own time and compared them with the Easter dates obtained from the Easter Book. He reached a surprising conclusion: three of the four conditions imposed by the First Council of Nicaea were violated until 784, whereas Vlastar had noted that “all the restrictions except the last one have been kept firmly until now.” When proposing the year 325, Scaliger had no way of detecting this fault, because in the sixteenth century the full-moon calculations for the distant past couldn’t be performed with precision.*

Another reason to doubt the validity of 325 AD is that the Easter dates repeat themselves every 532 years. The last cycle started in 1941, and previous ones were 1409 to 1940, 877 to 1408 and 345 to 876. But a periodic process is similar to drawing a circle—you can choose any starting point. Therefore, it seems peculiar for the council to have met in 325 AD and yet not to have begun the Easter cycle until 345.

Nosovsky thought it more reasonable that the First Council of Nicaea had taken place in 876 or 877 AD, the latter being the starting year of the first Easter cycle after 784 AD, which is when the Easter Book must have been compiled. This conclusion about the date of the First Council of Nicaea agreed with his full-moon calculations, which showed that the real and the computed full moons occurred on the same day only between 700 and 1000 AD. From 1000 on, the real full moons occurred more than twenty-four hours after the computed ones, whereas before 700 the order was reversed. The years 784 and 877 also match the traditional opinion that about a century had passed between the compilation and the subsequent canonization of the Easter Book.

G. Nosovky:

The Council that introduced the Paschalia – according to the modern tradition as well as the mediaeval one, was the Nicaean Council – could not have taken place before 784 AD, since this was the first year when the calendar date for the Christian Easter stopped coinciding with the Passover full moon due to slow astronomical shifts of lunar phases.

*The last such coincidence occurred in 784 AD, and after that year, the dates of Easter and Passover drifted apart forever. This means the Nicaean Council could not have possibly canonized the Paschalia in IV AD, when the calendar Easter Sunday would coincide with the Passover eight (!) times – in 316, 319, 323, 343, 347, 367, 374, and 394 AD, and would even precede it by two days five (!) times, which is directly forbidden by the fourth Easter rule, that is, in 306 and 326 (allegedly already a year after the Nicaean Council), as well as the years 346, 350, and 370.*

Thus, if we’re to follow the consensual chronological version, we’ll have to consider the first Easter celebrations after the Nicaean Council to blatantly contradict three of the four rules that the Council decreed specifically for this feast! The rules allegedly become broken the very next year after the Council decrees them, yet start to be followed zealously and in full detail five centuries (!) after that.

Let us note that J.J. Scaliger could not have noticed this obvious nonsense during his compilation of the consensual ancient chronology, since computing true full moon dates for the distant past had not been a solved problem in his epoch.

The above mentioned absurdity was noticed much later, when the state of astronomical science became satisfactory for said purpose, but it was too late already, since Scaliger’s version of chronology had already been canonized, rigidified, and baptized “scientific”, with all major corrections forbidden.


Now, the ecclesiastical vernal equinox was set on March 21st because the Church of Alexandria, whose staff were reputed to have astronomical expertise, reckoned that March 21st was the date of the equinox in 325 AD, the year of the First Council of Nicaea.

The Council of Laodicea was a regional synod of approximately thirty clerics from Asia Minor that assembled about 363–364 AD in Laodicea, Phrygia Pacatiana, in the official chronology.

The major concerns of the Council involved regulating the conduct of church members. The Council expressed its decrees in the form of written rules or canons.

However, the most pressing issue, the fact that the calendar Easter Sunday would coincide with the Passover eight (!) times – in 316, 319, 323, 343, 347, 367, 374, and 394 AD, and would even precede it by two days five (!) times, which is directly forbidden by the fourth Easter rule, that is, in 306 and 326 (allegedly already a year after the Nicaean Council), as well as the years 346, 350, and 370 was NOT presented during this alleged Council of Laodicea.


We are told that the motivation for the Gregorian reform was that the Julian calendar assumes that the time between vernal equinoxes is 365.25 days, when in fact it is about 11 minutes less. The accumulated error between these values was about 10 days (starting from the Council of Nicaea) when the reform was made, resulting in the equinox occurring on March 11 and moving steadily earlier in the calendar, also by the 16th century AD the winter solstice fell around December 11.


But, in fact, as we see from the information presented in the preceeding paragraphs, the Council of Nicaea could not have taken place any earlier than the year 876-877 e.n., which means that in the year 1582, the winter solstice would have arrived on December 16, not at all on December 11.

Papal Bull, Gregory XIII, 1582:

_Therefore we took care not only that the vernal equinox returns on its former date, of which it has already deviated approximately ten days since the Nicene Council, and so that the fourteenth day of the Paschal moon is given its rightful place, from which it is now distant four days and more, but also that there is founded a methodical and rational system which ensures, in the future, that the equinox and the fourteenth day of the moon do not move from their appropriate positions."_


Given the fact that in the year 1582, the winter solstice would have arrived on December 16, not at all on December 11, this discrepancy could not have been missed by T. Brahe, or G. Galilei, or J. Kepler - thus we can understand the fiction at work in the official chronology.

Newton agrees with the date of December 11, 1582 as well; moreover, Britain and the British Empire adopted the Gregorian calendar in 1752 (official chronology); again, more fiction at work: no European country could have possibly adopted the Gregorian calendar reformation in the period 1582-1800, given the absolute fact that the winter solstice must have falled on December 16 in the year 1582 AD, and not at all on December 11 (official chronology).


The conclusions are as follows:

No historical or astronomical proof exists that before 1700 AD any gradual shift in the orientation of Earth's axis of rotation (axial precession) ever took place. The 10 day cumulative error in the Vernal Equinox date since the Council of Nicaea until the year 1582 AD is due just to the reform of the Julian calendar: if we add the axial precession argument, then  the cumulative errors would have added to even more than 10 days, because of the reverse precessional movement. No axial precession means that the Earth did not ever orbit around the Sun, as we have been led to believe. And it means that the entire chronology of the official history has been forged at least after 1750 AD.

In the FE theory, the approximately 50 seconds of arc per year (1 degree/71.6 years) change of longitude of the Pole Star is due to the movement of the Pole Star itself and NOT due to any axial precession of the Earth.


"EXPLICIT DATING GIVEN BY MATTHEW VLASTAR



It is indeed amazing that Matthew Vlastar’s Collection of Rules Devised by Holy Fathers – the book that every Paschalia researcher refers to – contains an explicit dating of the time the Easter Book was compiled. It is even more amazing that none of the numerous researchers of Vlastar’s text appeared to have noticed it (?!), despite the fact that the date is given directly after the oft-quoted place of Vlastar’s book, about the rules of calculating the Easter date. Moreover, all quoting stops abruptly immediately before the point where Vlastar gives this explicit date.



What could possibly be the matter? Why don’t modern commentators find themselves capable of quoting the rest of Vlastar’s text? We are of the opinion that they attempt to conceal from the reader the fragments of ancient texts that explode the entire edifice of Scaliger’s chronology. We shall quote this part completely:



Matthew Vlastar:



“There are four rules concerning the Easter. The first two are the apostolic rules, and the other two are known from tradition. The first rule is that the Easter should be celebrated after the spring equinox. The second is that is should not be celebrated together with the Judeans. The third: not just after the equinox, but also after the first full moon following the equinox. And the fourth: not just after the full moon, but the first Sunday following the full moon… The current Paschalia was compiled and given to the church by our fathers in full faith that it does not contradict any of the quoted postulates. (This is the place the quoting usually stops, as we have already mentioned – Auth.). They created it the following way: 19 consecutive years were taken starting with the year 6233 since Genesis (*= 725 AD *– Auth.) and up until the year 6251 (= *743 AD – *Auth.), and the date of the first full moon after the spring equinox was looked up for each one of them. *The Paschalia makes it obvious that when the Elders were doing it; the equinox fell on the 21st of March*” ([518]).



Thus, the Circle for Moon – the foundation of the Paschalia – was devised according to the observations from the years 725-743 AD; hence, the Paschalia couldn’t possibly have been compiled, let alone canonized, before that."


The spring equinox could not, and did not, fall on March 21, in the year 325 AD, CONTRARY to the figures implied by the RE equations of orbital mechanics.


Gauss' Easter formula proves that the Council of Nicaea could not have taken place before the year 876-877 AD, and that the vernal equinox fell on March 21, in the year 743 AD (and not in the year 325 AD).


Dead Sea scrolls forgery:

The Bulletin - Philadelphia's Family Newspaper - Challenging History: The Dead Sea Scrolls

Who Claimed the Dead Sea Scrolls a Hoax?

The Next Level :: View topic - History: Fiction or Science?


----------



## Silveryou (Dec 3, 2020)

You should better distinguish your opinions from Nosovsky's research.
For example:

"The conclusions are as follows:

No historical or astronomical proof exists that before 1700 AD any gradual shift in the orientation of Earth's axis of rotation (axial precession) ever took place. The 10 day cumulative error in the Vernal Equinox date since the Council of Nicaea until the year 1582 AD is due just to the reform of the Julian calendar: if we add the axial precession argument, then the cumulative errors would have added to even more than 10 days, because of the reverse precessional movement. No axial precession means that the Earth did not ever orbit around the Sun, as we have been led to believe. And it means that the entire chronology of the official history has been forged at least after 1750 AD.

In the FE theory, the approximately 50 seconds of arc per year (1 degree/71.6 years) change of longitude of the Pole Star is due to the movement of the Pole Star itself and NOT due to any axial precession of the Earth."

Are all of these opinions from Nosovsky? FE stands for Flat Earth? Nosovsky believes in flat earth?
If not, please better distinguish your opinion from Nosovsky's research.

Also, can you give the sources (related to what is written in the thread)?


----------



## sandokhan (Dec 3, 2020)

Dr. G. Nosovsky, The Easter Issue

*2. Gizeh pyramid: the use of the extended arctangent formula and full knowledge of the notion of the meter*

The angle that each face of the Pyramid makes with the base is exactly 51.8554°.

The most precise ever measuremets of the Giza pyramid were taken by D. Davidson (beyond Piazzi or Petrie):

http://www.magia-metachemica.net/up...dson_the_great_pyramid_its_divine_message.pdf

Page 75

51° 51' 14.3"
= 51° + 51'/60 + 14.3"/3600
= 51.85397°

*90° - 51.8554° = 38.1446°*

All of the inner and outer measurements of the Gizeh pyramid were determined using three circles each having a radius of *60 sacred cubits = 38.18 meters* (one sacred cubit = 0.636363 meters).




"Our own calculations show that the radius adopted for the three circles envisioned by us was equal to 60 such Sacred Cubits; the number 60 being, not accidentally, the base number of the Sumerian sexagesimal mathematical system. This measure of 60 Sacred Cubits is dominant in the lengths and heights of the pyramid's inner structure as well as in the dimensions of its base."

The value of 38.18 can only be inferred if, and only if, the *60 sacred cubits are expressed in meters.*

The architects of the Gizeh pyramid had at their disposal the METER, as an UNIT OF BASIC MEASUREMENT OF LENGTH. In the official chronology of history, the meter was adopted in 1799 AD in France.


Virtually all of the authors who do study the dimensions of the Gizeh pyramid use the ARCTANGENT FUNCTION to calculate the various angles, especially those of the slope of the pyramid's outer casing. Yet, they do not understand that the planners of the pyramid had to do the same thing in order to calculate the very precise values of these angles.

*51.85/38.1 = 1.361*

5.23 (masonry base) + 136.1 (pyramid frustum w/o the masonry base) + 7.28 (apex) = 148.61

Length of the sides of the right triangle: 148.61 meters, 116.71204 meters, 188.961987 meters.

Again, we can obtain the value of 136.1 meters, if, and only if, we substract from the total height of the frustum of the pyramid, the elevation of the masonry base which is 5.23 meters. The height of the masonry base was obtained, for the first time, in 1985 with the help of the diagram which features the three circles.

The elevation of the king's chamber is 43.37 meters.

http://www.magia-metachemica.net/up...dson_the_great_pyramid_its_divine_message.pdf (pages 151 - 158)

*43.37 - 38.14 = 5.23*

The width of the queen's chamber also measures 5.23 meters.


The architects of the Gizeh pyramid had to use the extended arctangent series to find the precise values of the angles, but in addition they also knew the value of the most important constant of the eta zeta function (alternating series zeta function): *2π/ln2*.

https://arxiv.org/pdf/math/0209393.pdf

https://arxiv.org/pdf/0706.2840.pdf


*90 - 38.1446 = 51.8554

51.85 x ln2/2π = 2 x 2.86*

286.1 is the displacement factor of the Gizeh pyramid.

*136.12° radians x 3.81553 = 2π/ln2*

That is, 2π/ln2 is the arclength corresponding to the 136.12° expressed in radians multiplied by 6 sacred cubits.


Thus the builders of the pyramid also knew the value of π and made use of the radian measure and of the natural logarithm.

"The concept of radian measure, as opposed to the degree of an angle, is normally credited to Roger Cotes in 1714. He had the radian in everything but name, and he recognized its naturalness as a unit of angular measure

The first mention of the natural logarithm was by Nicholas Mercator in his work Logarithmotechnia published in 1668, although the mathematics teacher John Speidell had already in 1619 compiled a table on the natural logarithm."


In order to find the values of the two angles, 51.8554° and 38.1446°, the architects had to solve these equations:

*TAN X = 1.27330478216 = 0.636652 x 2

SIN X = 0.617648*

To find the final value of 51.8554 degrees, the architects MUST have used the extended arctangent series to achieve the final result.

Just a "very good approximation" won't do it.

One needs the correct value to the fifth decimal, something that can be achieved ONLY by using advanced calculus.

There is no way that Euler's extended arctangent series would have been used 4,500 years ago by the civilization which built the Gizeh pyramid: the entire development of the accepted chronology of history would be defied on a monumental scale.

The architects of the pyramid did use the extended arctangent series exactly in the 17th century, when they also infused the knowledge about calculus into mainstream science in Kerala, France, Italy, and England.

The derivation of the extended arctangent series, a result from advanced calculus:

http://eulerarchive.maa.org/hedi/HEDI-2009-02.pdf
New series formula for $\arctan(x)$? Ln(x)?



51.8554° = 0.907045 radians

1/1.27330478216 = 0.78535

Substituting the value of 0.78535 in the Maclaurin arctan series and solving the reciprocal arctan equation, up to the O(x11) term we get:

0.905045

This corresponds to a 51.983° value.

Therefore, the builders of the Pyramid must have had at their disposal the notion of the derivative (either the Newton-Leibniz or the Madhava definitions) in order to obtain the arctan Maclaurin series, not to mention the reciprocal arctan equation; even in that case, they had to be able to compute powers of certain numbers, going perhaps all the way to the O(x17) term (in the Maclaurin series) or even beyond, to obtain a meaningful accuracy.

And the value of TAN 51.8554° equals exactly two sacred cubits expressed as a dimensionless number (1.27330478216 = 0.636652 x 2).


The total height of the apex is 286.1 sacred inches = 7.28 meters.

148.61 - 7.28 = 141.33 meters.

The value of the first zero of Riemann's zeta function is 14.134725.


Reference #1

The Great Pyramid

For example, the angle of slope of the Pyramid’s outer casing was 51.85 degrees.


Reference #2

The Pyramid Age, E.J. Sweeney

Chapter 1, page 4

This ratio provides a slope of 51.85 degrees (calculated).


Reference #3

01 The Pyramids  |  SPM

ratio of height to width: 1.571 (one half of pi)  slope: 51.85 degrees


Reference #4

Secret Numbers in the Egyptian Great Pyramid

The slant angle of the face of the pyramid approximates to 51.85 degrees.


When tourists enter the Grand Gallery and the so-called King's Chamber of the Great Pyramid for the first time, most are surprised to encounter high humidity. In 1974, a joint research project carried out by Stanford Research Institute (SRI International), of Stanford (California) and Ain Shams University, in Cairo, indicated that whereas the bedrock of Giza is dry, the pyramid blocks are full of moisture.

(Davidovits & Morris, The Pyramids: An Enigma Solved, p. 15).

"Nobel Prize winning "scientist" Dr. Luis Alvarez was given the task of x-raying the pyramids at Giza to find hidden chambers. Using naturally occurring cosmic rays, his scheme was to place spark chambers, standard equipment in the high-energy particle physics of this time, beneath the second pyramid of Chephren in a known chamber. By measuring the counting rate of the cosmic rays in different directions the detector would reveal the existence of any void in the overlaying rock structure.

Alvarez and his team were about to use space age technology to look inside the oldest building in the world.

Dr. Luis Alvarez recommended using cosmic rays to x-ray all the pyramids in the Giza Plateau.

Archaeologist and author Ahmed Fakhry was his liaison in Egypt.

Their work continued until the Six-Day War in June 1967."





http://www.reformation.org/en-x-team.jpg

Preparing to X-ray the pyramids with Egyptologist Ahmed Fakhry and team leader Jerry Anderson, Berkeley, 1966.

"The results were ASTONISHING. The cosmic rays could not penetrate the water saturated limestone blocks of the pyramids."





http://www.reformation.org/alvarez-pyramid-team.jpg

"The x-ray team in front of the Great Pyramid. Alvarez is on the left."


In 1974, a massive 1 million dollar project was launched by the National Science Foundation in the U.S. to locate hidden chambers in the Giza pyramids.





http://www.reformation.org/x-raying-great-pyramid.jpg

(setting up the x-ray equipment in the Great Pyramid)

"In 1974, apparently unaware of the pyramid x-raying of Alvarez, the National Science Foundation launched another attempt to x-ray the pyramids.

This time the results were published.

The limestone rocks were too saturated with water to allow penetration by cosmic rays."





http://www.reformation.org/x-raying-great-pyramid2.jpg

(oscilloscope setup in Belzoni's Chamber)

The search had to be abandoned because the electro-magnetic sounder equipment could not penetrate the limestone rocks due to their high water content.





http://www.reformation.org/cheops-limestone.jpg

(Cheops limestone water content chart)

"Limestone from all over Egypt was tested against Cheops limestone for water content.

The results were that Great Pyramid limestone is UNIQUE because it is saturated with MOISTURE and not found anywhere else in the world.

*It is antediluvian limestone.*"

A Joint Egyptian-American research team conducted electromagnetic sounder experiments during autumn 1974 with the primary objective of locating archaeologically significant chambers in the Giza area. Radio frequency losses in the limestone rock of the area, ranging from 6 dB/m at 10 MHz to 25 dB/m at 150 MHz, appear to preclude much practical application of radio-frequency sounding in the vicinity of Giza. The high losses are contrary to expectations based on samples analyzed before the Giza experiments, but are consistent with later laboratory analyses made at the high temperature and high humidity characteristic of the Giza environment.

(Electromagnetic Sounder Experiments at the Pyramids of Giza. p. iii).

http://www.ldolphin.org/egypt/egypt1/index.html

Electromagnetic Sounder Experiments at the Pyramids of Giza

Stanford University

During its autumn 1974 electromagnetic sounder experiments the joint Egyptian-American research team established that high attenuation due to high water content in the limestone of the Giza area precluded many practical applications of radio-frequency sounding for archaeological purposes in that area.

The 10-MHz transmitter and antenna were carried 100 m up the south face of Cheops' pyramid, and placed by the air shaft from the King's chamber:


http://www.ldolphin.org/egypt/egypt1/fig12.jpg

Even when the receiving antenna in the portable receiver was placed next to the air shaft on the south wall of the King's chamber, no sounder signals could be heard through the intervening 50 m of rock.



“We can clearly see the pristine condition and the details of the perforations of the exoskeleton, this means that the sea creature must have been petrified in recent times.” -Sherif El Morsy

https://www.gigalresearch.com/uk/Menkara-petrified-shallow-marine-creature.php

“During one of the documentations of the ancient coastline, I almost tripped with a block of the second level of a temple,” said Mr. Morsy in an article published on the website Gigal Research. “To my surprise, the bump on the top surface of the block that almost tripped me was in fact a  exoskeleton of a fossil of what appears to be a echinoid (sea urchin) which are marine creatures that live in relatively shallow waters.”

Archaeologist Sherif El Morsy, who has worked extensively on the Giza plateau for over two decades, and his colleague Antoine Gigal, were the ones who made the discovery of this controversial fossil, which backs up studies and theories that the Pyramids of Giza and the mighty Sphinx were once submerged under the sea.

According to El Morsy, the flooding, was quite significant, peaking at about 75 meters above current sea level and creating a coastline spanning to the Khafra enclosure near the Sphinx at the temple of Menkare.

A convincing clue proving that the Giza plateau was once covered by the sea is being studied, along with other evidence of erosion due to saturation by deep water of the surface of the plateau. An echinoid (a type of sea urchin or shallow marine creature) petrified in “recent times” has been found embedded upright in the upper surface of a block adjoining the Menkaura pyramid and within the ancient intertidal range.


"Since the end of the third millennium B.C. the climate of Egypt has been generally similar to that of the present day. Between 2350 B.C. and A.D. 700 the average temperature seems to have been, if anything, a trifle above and the average rainfall a little below the modern levels, but with at least two 'quite moist' spells, one in late Ramesside times [circa 1200-1100 B.C.] and one about 850 B.C."

"The nature and especially degree of weathering seen in the Sphinx enclosure and on the body of the Sphinx itself, is incompatible with sporadic flash floods since dynastic times. Even if occasional heavy rains occur on the Giza Plateau, the fact remains that currently on average only about an inch of rain each year occurs in the region (25 to 29 mm annually)."

"The Giza Plateau has had a mean annual rainfall of about one inch (2.5 cm) per year since Old Kingdom times."

"The Great Pyramid took 20 years to build, with an estimated 12 blocks moved into place each hour for 24 hours a day on average."

The Gizeh pyramid was not built using ramps:

https://www.cheops-pyramide.ch/khufu-pyramid/pyramid-theories.html

Ropes/pulleys could not have been used to transport the 40 ton stress-relieving, granite slabs above the roof of the King’s Chamber. To transport a 60 ton block of stone, even using wheels, requires a sophisticated braking system.

Moreover the basic problem remains: how were those blocks of stone transported to the building site in the first place?

The Gizeh pyramid was not built using hydraulic methods:

https://arkysite.wordpress.com/2012/08/09/how-the-pyramids-were-really-built-really/

By comparison, here is the Penasquito mine tailing dam (one side will measure 4 km).






"To give you an idea of the enormous size of Penasquito’s tailings dam, the red circle shows just how small the large Komatsu 930E haul truck is next to the dam. The Komatsu 930E haul truck, which Penasquito has 85 currently in its fleet, is 24 feet tall and can move 320 tons of ore, rock or sand in a single trip."

The ultimate height of the tailings dam will reach 142 meters: the total height of the Gizeh pyramid is 148.6 meters (frustum + apex).


Given these facts, engineers and physicists have sought to explain the Gizeh pyramid by other means: the use of concrete.

https://www.geopolymer.org/archaeology/pyramids/are-pyramids-made-out-of-concrete-1/

The author of the theory claims that even the Baalbek huge granite blocks, and the monuments at Tiahuanaco, were built using concrete.

Now, it is known for sure that the diorite vases/amphoras were produced using the potter's wheel (geopolymer cement).

http://chronologia.org/en/how_it_was/04_14.html

However, the geopolymer concrete technique would have still required the grinding down of the primary rocks into a dust-like powder. Then, that powder had to be transported to the construction site. Faced with these problems, the physicists were forced to come up with an explanation: sonic drilling was used to carve and grind down the stones.

But then, if sonic/ultrasonic carving and drilling was actually used, acoustic levitation could have been utilized to transport the enormous blocks of stone.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 3, 2020

~1706 AD

Antarctica is covered by ice
The Giza pyramid is flooded

1769 AD

The island of California is realigned with the continent
The Grand Canyon is formed
Sahara becomes a desert
Siberia is covered by ice
Extinction of the mammoths

1811

The New Madrid earthquake is caused by a meteor impact

https://www.earthfrenzyradio.com/conspiracies/2422-the-great-comet-quake-of-1811-a-neo-connection

https://archaeologica.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3691

http://www.dillum.ch/html/napoleon_maystre_uebersetzung_09.htm (amazing related events in the history of the reigns of Napoleon III/I)

1862

The great mud flood originated with the largest volcano eruption in Africa ever recorded (May 1861, Dubbi volcano), also there were huge mud floods in the period 1761-1769 AD (Nibiru/Aten - Venus cosmic cataclysms).

http://www.atmosedu.com/Geol390/articles/ComingMegaFloos4.pdf

https://cepsym.org/Sympro2012/Schick.pdf




Both Nobel prize winning Dr. Luis Alvarez and and the National Science Foundation (Stanford University) determined that the limestone rocks of the Gizeh pyramid were too saturated with water, up to an elevation of 100 meters, to allow penetration by cosmic rays (the rocks had a high water content). Another convincing proof showing that the Gizeh plateau was once covered by the sea is represented by the exoskeleton of an echinoid (sea urchin) which was found embedded upright in the upper surface of a block adjoining the Menkaura pyramid.

Given these undeniable proofs that the Gizeh pyramid was actually submerged under the Mediterranean Sea, mainstream scientists have sought to find a possible explanation.

The first of these attempts was to claim that the tsunami generated by the explosion of the Santorini volcano reached the shores of Egypt. However, the studies which have been carried out show that the height of the initial wave was only 28 meters in height; moreover, the northern coastline of Crete would have blocked the tsunami from reaching Egypt.

https://academic.oup.com/gji/article/186/2/665/589033

https://www.mdpi.com/2077-1312/3/3/745/htm

https://theconversation.com/santori...-caused-devastating-bronze-age-tsunamis-68368






“Crete's northern coastline would have acted like a 250 kilometer long breakwater that absorbed and reflected much of the tsunami's energy back into the Aegean. This would have significantly reduced the amount of wave energy able to escape into the open waters of the Mediterranean Sea.”



The sea surge lasted long enough for sea urchins to embed themselves on the rocks on some of the temples; the Gizeh plateau was submerged under the sea at least for a period of time measuring in days (the Great Flood) or even years (1761 AD – 1769 AD, in the new radical chronology of history timeline).

Since the Santorini volcano explosion could not possibly explain that the Gizeh pyramid was submerged under the water, researchers in the field have begun to understand that the only possible period of time in the official chronology of history when this event could have taken place is at the end of the last Ice Age (some 12,000 years ago):

https://humanoriginproject.com/younger-dryas-event-extinction-prehistoric-period/

https://humanoriginproject.com/early-earth-history-the-great-flood/

http://mgu.bg/geoarchmin/naterials/64Manichev.pdf

In view of the fact that these scientists could not possibly accept that the Gizeh pyramid had already been built some 12,000 years ago, new explanations were required. The only feasible scenario is that proposed by Charles Ginenthal: that the last Ice Age ended some 3,500 years ago, so the Gizeh plateau was submerged under water in the period 1,500 BC:

http://immanuelvelikovsky.com/NewtonEinstein&Veli.pdf (page 129)

http://immanuelvelikovsky.com/Mammoth.pdf  (pages 257, 274-277 and 284-291)

The only possible cause of the huge sea surge could have been a pole shift (heliocentrical theory); however, this fact would render useless the current approach to orbital mechanics based on nonlinear ordinary differential equations with initial values (it would prove the instability of the solar system and that the solutions obtained through numerical methods have no scientific basis.

However, in this case we are left with a question that no one, not even I. Velikovsky, could answer:

_One other question, of a like nature. I think it is generally accepted that the Great Pyramid of Gizeh was built before this close approach. The sides of the Great Pyramid are oriented—north, south, east, west—within, as I recall, about three minutes of arc, about the smallest angle one could expect the orientation to be if surveying was done with the naked eye. It seems a rather unusual coincidence that this north, south, east, west orientation could have come out of an Earth that had been thrown into such a chance disorientation by the close approach._

The almost perfect north-south orientation means that no tilt or change of poles has occurred since the Great Pyramid was constructed.

In the heliocentrical context, a massive pole shift must have taken place in the recent historical time; however, this fact is disproven by the north-south orientation of the Gizeh pyramid, not to mention its precise calendar of the solstices and of the equinoxes (the Gizeh pyramid was constructed, we are told, well before the time of the pole shift itself).

Moreover, the facts concerning the north-south orientation are even more startling.

"To understand why, we look at Livio Catullo Stecchini, who was a professor of ancient history at Paterson State Teachers College and wrote on the history of science, ancient weights and measures (metrology), and the history of cartography in antiquity.
Professor Stechhini is best known for his numerological theories about the dimensions of the Great Pyramid.

In the 1960’s Professor Stecchini wrote about the apparent inaccuracies detected in the north-south orientation of the Great Pyramid and how these were present with a purpose.

As Stecchini claimed, the alignment axis of the western side of the Great Pyramid was drawn first by its builders, then, the builders outlined the northern side so it could be perfectly perpendicular to the western side. The eastern side, however, was intentionally placed at a larger angle of 3 arcmins, resulting in a larger side.

In other words, the northeast corner should have been 90 ° 03 ’00 “, not 90 °. As for the southern side of the Great Pyramid, it was predicted to be half an arcminute larger than perpendicular, so that the southwest corner measured 90 ° 00 ’30.
However, Stecchini also studied a small line on the floor of the base of the Great Pyramid located near the center of the northern side. Some authors have assumed that this was the original north-south axis of the Great Pyramid.

The data shows that the axis line is located at 115.090 meters in the northwest corner, and 115.161 meters in the northeast corner, so it seems to be a bit off center. This variation was typically rejected as human error.

However, Professor Stecchini concluded that this was not a mistake. Rather, the north-south axis of the Great Pyramid was misaligned on purpose. Therefore, the apex was also misaligned on purpose by about 35.5 millimeters westward."


The pole shift of the Earth which occurred, in heliocentrism, after the Gizeh pyramid was built, would have thrown into disarray any and all calendars based on its position and dimensions.

Usually, the north-south orientation of the pyramid is brought in the discussions, in order to prove that the Earth is stationary.

However, there is a much more precise calendar, the display of the equinoxes in the form of shadows, at work using the Gizeh pyramid's dimensions.

https://blog.world-mysteries.com/mystic-places/giza-the-time-machine/ (it includes videos of the concepts being discussed)





As a result of the position of the Gizeh Necropolis on the 30 degrees latitude the rays of the rising Sun accurately indicate the direction of due east at the time of the autumnal and vernal equinoxes; while the Sunrise is directed 28 degrees to the north of this (i.e. N62ºE) at the time of the summer solstice and 28 degrees to the south of this (i.e. S62ºE) at the time of the winter solstice.

This means that, had the Earth been orbiting the Sun since the Gizeh pyramid had been constructed, the precise calendar would have been disrupted to a huge degree. The fact that it still displays the equinoxes with such precision means that the Earth is stationary, and that it is the Sun which undergoes the annual westward precessional shift (1.5 km/year).

	Post automatically merged: Dec 3, 2020

*4. When and where was Christ crucified/resurrected? Constantinople, some 250 years ago *

_The historians are supposed to concern themselves with chronology. However, without a sufficient mathematical education – and in the case of chronological studies, sufficient means fundamental – the historians are forced to evade the solution and even the discussion of the rather complex chronological issues.

Every historical oddness and contradiction becomes carefully concealed from the public attention; in dangerous and slippery places the historians put on a “professional” mien, saying that “everything is really okay” and they shall “give you a full explanation” later on._

Dr. G. Nosovsky

Flat earth theory cannot be true in the context of the official chronology of history, but only in view of the new radical chronology of history. The heliocentrical precessional movement of the Earth argument is all it takes to put in end to the flat earth movement. We are told that Hipparchus proposed that the axis around which the heavens seemed to rotate (shifted gradually, though very slowly). Then, the first astronomer known to have continued Hipparchus's work on precession is Ptolemy in the second century AD. Next, in medieval Islamic astronomy, precession was known based on Ptolemy's Almagest, and by observations that refined the value. Finally, the Renaissance and late Renaissance astronomers (from Kepler to Cassini to Flamsteed) also make pertinent observations relating to the precession of the equinoxes.

A seemingly unbeatable argument which proves that the Earth did orbit the Sun at least in the period 200 BC - 1700 AD, based on the axial precession astronomical observations/recordings listed above.

That is why the flat earth believers who take for granted the official line of history have no chance whatsoever when they are faced with this type of reasoning which, without making use of the new radical chronology of history, is really irrefutable.

Biblical historians have to deal with the fact that there are undeniable proofs that the Epistles attributed to Paul, Peter and James could not possibly have been written during the 1st century AD, not to mention the dating of the Gospels themselves (the 600 page treatise, The Jesus Puzzle by Earl Doherty, as an example). Or with the undeniable contradictions and anachronisms which are to be found in the Gospels and Acts texts. Or with the fact that the legends concerning many pagan deities (Egypt, Babylon, Persia, Greece, India) coincide incredibly well with the main features of the storyline found in the Gospels.

A.T. Fomenko did a disservice to the new chronology field of study by claiming that Christ lived in the 11th century AD. Given the huge success of his History: Fiction or Science? books, and his credentials in advanced mathematics, the researchers in the field, not to mention the readers of his series of publications, found it difficult to separate the obvious and correct mathematical proofs which prove that everything prior to 1,000 AD pertaining to ancient/medieval history was forged and falsified, and the correctness of Fomenko's reconstruction of history in the period 1,000 AD - 1,600 AD, which is plain wrong. By not having understood that the dating of the destruction of both Pompeii and Herculaneum really occurred in the 18th century, or not having taken into account the proofs offered by Dr. Christoph Pfister (the pioneer in the field of the new radical chronology of history) Fomenko was practically forced to invent a fictitious history for the period 1,000 AD - 1,600 AD, which of course included his take on the Nativity/Resurrection, and which affected in a negative manner the faith of many people, especially those living in eastern Europe (orthodox denomination). 


Dionysius Exiguus, On Easter (translation from Latin to English)

http://www.ccel.org/ccel/pearse/morefathers/files/dionysius_exiguus_easter_01.htm


Exiguus assigns the date of March 24, year 563 AD, for the Passover.

http://www.staff.science.uu.nl/~gent0113/easter/easter_text4a.htm

However, in the year 563 AD, the Passover fell on March 25.


Dr. G.V. Nosovsky:

Ecclesiastical tradition, in accordance with the New Testament, tells that Christ was resurrected on March 25 on Sunday, on the next day after Passover, which, therefore, fell in that time on March 24 (Saturday). These are exactly the conditions used by Dionisius in his calculation of the date of the First Easter.

Dionysius supposedly conducted all these arguments and calculations working with the Easter Book. Having discovered that in the contemporary year 563 (the year 279 of the Diocletian era) the First Easter conditions held, he made a 532-year shift back (the duration of the great indiction, the shift after which the Easter Book entirely recurs) and got the date for the First Easter. But he did not know that Passover (the 14th moon) could not be shifted by 532 years (because of the inaccuracy of the Metonian cycle) and made a mistake: "Dionysius failed, though he did not know that. Indeed, if he really supposed that the First Easter fell on March 25, 31 A.D., then he made a rough mistake as he extrapolated the inaccurate Metonian cycle to 28 previous cycles (that is, for 532 years: 28 x 19 = 532). In fact, Nisan 15, the Passover festival, in the year 31 fell not on Saturday, March 24, but on Tuesday, March 27!". [335, pg. 243: I.A. Klimishin, Calendar and Chronology, in Russian, Nauka, Moscow, 1985]


That is a modern reconstruction of what Dionysius the Little did in the 6th century. It would be all right, but it presupposes that near Dionysius' date of 563 A.D. the 14th moon (Passover) really fell on March 24. It could be that Dionysius was not aware of the inaccuracy of the Metonian cycle and made the mistake shifting Passover from 563 to the same day of March in 31 A.D.

But he could not have been unaware of the date of Passover in the the almost contemporary year 563! To that end it was sufficient to apply the Metonian cycle to the coming 30-40 years; the inaccuracy of the Metonian cycle does not show up for such intervals.


*But in 563 Passover (the 14th moon) fell not on March 24, but on Sunday, March 25, that is, it coincided with Easter as determined by the Easter Book.


As he specially worked with the calendar situation of almost contemporary year 563 and as he based his calculation of the era "since the birth of Christ" on this situation, Dionysius could not help seeing that, first, the calendar situation in the year 563 did not conform to the Gospels' description and, second, that the coincidence of Easter with Passover in 563 contradicts the essence of the determination of Easter the Easter Book is based on.*


Therefore, it appears absolutely incredible that the calculations of the First Easter and of the Birth of Christ had been carried out in the 6th century on the basis of the calendar situation of the year 563. It was shown in Sec. 1 that the Easter Book, used by Dionysius, had not been compiled before the 8th century and had been canonized only at the end of the 9th century.* Therefore, the calculations carried out by (or ascribed to) Dionysius the Little had not been carried out before the lOth century.*

www.chronologia.org/en/es_analysis2/index.html (pages 390 - 401 and 401 - 405)


Exiguus, the central  pillar of the official historical chronology, could not have made such a colossal mistake UNLESS his works/biography were forged/falsified at least five centuries later in time.

In the official chronology, Bede, Syncellus, Scaliger, Blastares, and Petavius base their calculations on Exiguus' methods and data. 

Dr. G.V. Nosovsky verified the interval of 100 BC - 1700 AD, using the exact conditions stipulated by Exiguus, and found that ONLY the date of 1095 AD corresponds exactly. 


In the official chronology of history we find one of the most perplexing mysteries.

_Kepler advocated the adoption of the reformed calendar in a work entitled "Dialogue on the Gregorian Calendar" published in 1612._

http://articles.adsabs.harvard.edu//full/1920PA.....28...18L/0000021.000.html

_In 1613, the Emperor Matthias asked Kepler to attend the Reichstag at Regensburg to counsel on the issue of adopting the Gregorian calendar reform in Germany. In Germany, the Protestant princes had refused to accept the calendar on confessional grounds. Kepler believed that the new calendar was sufficiently exact to satisfy all needs for many centuries. Thus, he proposed that the Emperor issue a general imperial decree to implement the calendar._


Moreover, the arch enemy of the Vatican, Galileo Galilei, also agrees with the changes instituted by the Gregorian calendar.

_Clavius was the senior mathematician on the commission for the reform of the calendar that led, in 1582, to the institution of the Gregorian calendar.

From his university days, Galileo was familiar with Clavius's books, and he visited the famous man during his first trip to Rome in 1587. After that they corresponded from time to time about mathematical problems, and Clavius sent Galileo copies of his books as they appeared._

http://books.google.ro/books?id=o6-...&q=galileo galilei gregorian calendar&f=false


Thesaurus Temporum, published by Joseph Scaliger, which was based almost entirely on the calculations of Dionysius Exiguus and Matthew Blastares, received criticism from Johannes Kepler.


However, it is absolutely impossible (and amazing at the same time) for Johannes Kepler to have agreed with the Gregorian calendar reform, given the fact that he was familiar with the popular work attributed to Matthew Blastares.

It would have been perfectly simple for Kepler and Galilei to show the humongous errors inherent in the Gregorian calendar reform, to publicize these results, and thus have a very solid base on which to express their opinions regarding the planetary system.

All Kepler had to do is to refer each and every historian/astronomer/researcher of his time to the familiar quote signed Matthew Blastares:


"By about AD 1330, the medieval scholar Matthew Vlastar wrote the following about how to determine the anniversary of Christ's resurrection in the Collection of Rules of the Holy Fathers of the Church:

*The rule on Easter has two restrictions: not to celebrate together with the Israelites and to celebrate after the spring equinox. Two more were added by necessity: to have the festival after the very first full Moon after the equinox and not on any day but on the first Sunday after the full Moon. All the restrictions except the last one have been kept firmly until now, but now we often change for a later Sunday. We always count two days after the Passover [full Moon] and then turn to the following Sunday. This happened not by ignorance or inability of the Church fathers who confirmed the rules, but because of the lunar motion.*

In Vlastar's time, the last condition of Easter was violated: if the first Sunday took place within two days after the full moon, the celebration of Easter was postponed until the next weekend. This change was necessary because of the difference between the real full moon and the one computed in the Easter Book. The error, of which Vlastar knew, is twenty-four hours in 304 years.

Therefore the Easter Book must have been written around AD 722. Had Vlastar been aware of the Easter Book's AD 325 canonization, he would have noticed the three-day gap that had accumulated between the dates of the real and the computed full moon in more than 1,000 years."


And yet, to the amazement and uncomprehending stupor of modern historians, no such thing happened.

Not only Kepler or Galilei, but every reader of Scaliger's works could have brought forward the quote from Blastares, and reveal the errors made by Luigi Lilio (the Gregorian reform of the calendar was carried out on the basis of the project of the Italian "physician and mathematician" Luigi Lilio). 

Newton agrees with the date of December 11, 1582 as well; moreover, Britain and the British Empire adopted the Gregorian calendar in 1752 (official chronology).

http://articles.adsabs.harvard.edu//full/1920PA.....28...18L/0000024.000.html

_No less a figure than Isaac Newton (1642-1727) also took an active interest in the field, publishing "The Chronology of Ancient Kingdoms Amended", a substantial monograph disputing several key conclusions in Scaliger's work._

But Newton couldn't possibly have missed the work done by Blastares, and the quote attributed to the same author.


Benjamin Franklin told his readers of the Poor Richard's Almanac to enjoy the extra 11 days in bed and that losing 11 days did not worry him--after all, Europe had managed since 1582.

http://articles.adsabs.harvard.edu//full/1920PA.....28...18L/0000024.000.html

But in 1752 AD, the error/discrepancy between the false Gregorian calendar reform and the real calendar would have amounted to a full 3 (three) days difference, a thing that could not have been missed by any researcher.



In 1806, Napoleon, we are told, ordered a return to the Gregorian calendar.

_In accordance with the Concordat with Pope Pius VII (1742-1823), signed July 15, 1801, a decree put an end to the revolutionary calendar. On 17 Brumaire Year 14 (November 8, 1805) the Minister of Finance announced the January 1, 1806, return to the Gregorian calendar which had been outlawed in October 1793._

But in 1806 AD, the error would have been at least a full 2 (two) days, and no one could have missed this huge discrepancy.

The 10 day cumulative error in the Vernal Equinox date since the Council of Nicaea until the year 1582 AD is due just to the reform of the Julian calendar: if we add the axial precession argument, then  the cumulative errors would have added to even more than 10 days, because of the reverse precessional movement. No RE axial precession means that the Earth did not ever orbit around the Sun, as we have been led to believe. And it means that the entire chronology of the official history has been forged at least after 1750 AD. 


The Easter Computus and the Origins of the Christian Era: the most comprehensive work on the official history/chronology of dating the Christian era, with special emphasis on Dionysius Exiguus

http://ixoyc.net/data/fathers/524.pdf

_Ptolemy (Almagest 3. 1) reports an observation of the equinox by Hipparchus on 27 Mechir of the 178th year from the death of Alexander (24 March 146 bc) and his own observation 285 years later on 7Pachon in the year 463 (22 March ad 140)._


But we have already seen that the entire work attributed to Ptolemy, especially Almagest, was falsified at least after 1350 AD: thus the references to Hipparchus were also introduced in order to give the impression that the axial precession of the Earth was astronomically dated/recorded even in antiquity.


Julius Africanus is made to confirm Ptolemy:

https://books.google.ro/books?id=Av...e&q=julius africanus ptolemy claudius&f=false


And Eusebius bases his work on chronology exactly on the publications of Julius Africanus:

Julius Africanus was a Christian writer (A.D. c.170-c.240) ... As a whole, [his Chronographies] has been lost, but there are quotations and extracts from it in Eusebius and other writers, while Eusebius himself probably based his own Chronicle upon it. (Finegan, page 140)

In the Church History Eusebius also refers in very complimentary terms ... to the Chronographies of Africanus, and his acquaintance with and high regard for that work make it probable that it provided much of the basis for his own Chronicle. (Finegan, page 148)


Each and every other detail attributed to Dionysius Exiguus' biography, the central pillar of chronology, had to be falsified/invented at the very same time Exiguus' false works were forged: Hippolytus, Irenaeus, Athanasius, Anatolius, Demetrius, Bede. 



Fomenko and Nosovsky did not take into account the evidence that Exiguus' dating of the Resurrection in 1,095 AD (ecclesiastical/paschal moon, Saturday, March 24, 1,095 AD) was related to the fact that the group of conspirators who made the actual calculations in the Easter table attributed to Exiguus simply got tired of computing backwards through time the calendar conditions and left the final mathematical determination for the year 1,095 AD knowing full well that no one was going to research the actual date until much later in time.

Christ lived and was crucified at Constantinople some 250 years ago, this is the most extraordinary finding of the new radical chronology of history. The legends concerning ALL other pagan deities were invented AFTER the Resurrection, some few decades later (as were the forged Nag Hammadi manuscripts). 


On dating the works of Exiguus and Vlastar:

www.chronologia.org/en/es_analysis2/img411.pdf

www.chronologia.org/en/es_analysis2/img412.pdf


The corresponding details of the biographies of Dionysius Exiguus (the Small) and Dionysius Petavius (the Little):

https://books.google.ro/books?id=Yc...v=onepage&q=dionysius petavius little&f=false

Matthew Vlastar's equinoxes and modern chronological tradition:

www.chronologia.org/en/es_analysis2/img415.pdf

www.chronologia.org/en/es_analysis2/img416.pdf

www.chronologia.org/en/es_analysis2/img418.pdf









When was Ptolemy's Star Catalogue in 'Almagest' Compiled in Reality? Statistical Analysis:

https://web.archive.org/web/20131111204106/http://www.hbar.phys.msu.ru/gorm/fomenko/fomenko3.pdf

http://www.chronologia.org/en/es_analysis2/index.html

Appendix 2. When Was Ptolemy's Star Catalogue Really Compiled? Variable Configurations of the Stars and the Astronomical Dating of the Almagest Star Catalogue:

pages 346 - 375



The Dating of Ptolemy's Almagest Based on the Coverings of the Stars and on Lunar Eclipses:

https://web.archive.org/web/20131111203642/http://www.hbar.phys.msu.ru/gorm/fomenko/fomenko4.pdf


http://www.chronologia.org/en/es_analysis2/index.html

pages 376 - 381




https://web.archive.org/web/20131111203642/http://www.hbar.phys.msu.ru/gorm/fomenko/fomenko4.pdf (section 3: The Dating of the Lunar Eclipses and Appendix 2: The Table of the Almagest's Lunar Eclipses)


http://www.chronologia.org/en/es_analysis2/index.html (pages 382 - 389) 



The author of Revelation 11:8 tells us that Christ was not crucified in Jerusalem.

King James Bible (Cambridge Ed.)

And their dead bodies shall lie in the street *of the great city,* which spiritually is called Sodom and Egypt, *where also our Lord was crucified.*


King James Bible (Cambridge Ed.)

And there followed another angel, saying, Babylon is fallen, is fallen,* that great city*, because she made all nations drink of the wine of the wrath of her fornication. (Rev. 14:8 )


Here is the mind which has wisdom. The seven heads are seven mountains on which the woman sits (Rev. 17:9 )

The woman whom you saw is the *great city*, which reigns over the kings of the earth. (Rev. 17:18 )



Great city on seven hills - either Rome or Constantinopole (also built in seven hills - http://www.istanbulguide.net/insolite/english/seven_hills.htm )


"Furthermore, the crucifixion did not even take place in Jerusalem! According to the book of Revelations, Jesus was crucified in Rome:

And their dead bodies shall lie in the street of the great city, which spiritually is called Sodom and Egypt, where also our Lord was crucified. (Revelations 11:8, KJV)

The Christians would probably argue that the “great city” refers to Jerusalem, yet the renowned Bible scholar John Gill disagrees:

And their dead bodies [shall lie] in the street of the great city,.... *Not Jerusalem,* which was destroyed when John had this vision, and which will not be rebuilt at the time it refers to; nor is it ever called the great city, though the city of the great King; however, not in this book, though the new Jerusalem is so called, Revelation 21:10; but that can never be designed here; but the city of Rome, or the Roman jurisdiction, the whole empire of the Romish antichrist, which is often called the great city in this book; see Revelation 16:19." 


Two works which agree that Constantinople is actually described in the well-known quotes from the book of Revelations:

http://heavenawaits.wordpress.com/revelation-17-who-is-the-woman-who-sits-on-7-hills/

https://gofishministries.wordpress.com/2012/11/28/is-istanbul-the-rome-of-revelation-part-2/


Another important clue, which shows that the description can only be fulfilled by Constantinople and not by Rome or Jerusalem:

The woman (city) in Revelation 17:1 also sits on many waters. Istanbul “sits” on or near the Sea of Marmara, the Golden Horn Rver, the Bosphorus Strait, the Black Sea, the Aegean Sea, the sea of Crete, and the Mediteranean Sea. 

Babylon = Constantinople = Troy

http://books.google.ro/books?id=Ycj...YDYCA&redir_esc=y#v=onepage&q=babylon&f=false

Chapter I, section 10,  the locations of Troy and Babylon, pg. 42 - 44


"Oros", greek translation for mount/hill:

http://books.google.ro/books?id=31V...ns hills greek translation 17:9 horos&f=false

www.eternalgod.org/qa/5229


The Book of Apocalypse/Revelations dated astronomically to no earlier than 1486 AD:

http://books.google.ro/books?id=Ycj...y#v=onepage&q=history science fiction&f=false

Chapter 3: The new dating of the astronomical horoscope as described in the Apocalypse, pg. 134-166


Christ entering Constantinople: 


Pilate wearing a turban: 



Original quote from the epistle to the Galatians: 




Schliemann's false Troy:

www.chronologia.org/en/how_it_was/03_4.html#sch5


CHRIST, CRUCIFIED NEAR AN IMPORTANT SEA/STRAIT/RIVER









Dr. Anatoly Fomenko:

Incidentally it is interesting to look carefully at the representation of the crucifixion. It appears that in many paintings, icons and frescoes Christ’s crucifixion is shown with a background of either a big sea strait or a wide river. Besides the artists were painting in particular either a strait or a river, but by no means a sea, fig.5. So, by depicting water, the opposite shore was always shown [5v1], ch.14. As we understand it now, it could not have been otherwise, as the Beykoz mountain is situated right on the shore of the wide Bosphorus. From there can be seen very clearly the European shore of the strait, where the centre of Constantinople is situated.

Any artist, had a more or less accurate recollection of the original story, would have depicted the Bosphorus strait as a significant part of the landscape, which served as a backdrop to the site of Christ’s crucifixion. 




erusalem quae in Bosphorus est possidebit civitates Austri.

http://www.johncunyus.com/files/The_Book_of_Obadiah.pdf

Obadiah 1:20 "et transmigratio exercitus huius filiorum Israhel omnia Chananeorum usque ad Saraptham et transmigratio Hierusalem quae in Bosforo est possidebit civitates austri"

Jerome, author of translation of the Bible into Latin (the Vulgate) used the word Bosphorus in Obadiah 1:20.

Et transmigratio exercitus hujus Filiorum Izraelu omnia loca Chananæorum usque ad Sareptam: et transmigratio Jerozolima, quæ in Bosphoro est, possidebit civitates Austri.

The same word appears in one English translation as well ( Douay–Rheims), from 1610.

And the captivity of this host of the children of Israel, all the places of the Chanaanites even to Sarepta: and the captivity of Jerusalem that is in Bosphorus, shall possess the cities of the south.

http://www.drbo.org/chapter/36001.htm

In most later translations, the word ‘Bosphorus’ was replaced with ‘Sepharade’. It is supposedly a place of ‘uncertain location’.


----------



## Silveryou (Dec 3, 2020)

I can enjoy the sources you give, but Fomenko/Nosovsky are not flat earthers AT ALL. You quote hundreds of authors in this thread but you cannot prove your points. So I'm asking... what's the point?



sandokhan said:


> Fomenko and Nosovsky did not take into account the evidence that Exiguus' dating of the Resurrection in 1,095 AD (ecclesiastical/paschal moon, Saturday, March 24, 1,095 AD) was related to the fact that the group of conspirators who made the actual calculations in the Easter table attributed to Exiguus simply got tired of computing backwards through time the calendar conditions and left the final mathematical determination for the year 1,095 AD knowing full well that no one was going to research the actual date until much later in time.
> 
> Christ lived and was crucified at Constantinople some 250 years ago, this is the most extraordinary finding of the new radical chronology of history. The legends concerning ALL other pagan deities were invented AFTER the Resurrection, some few decades later (as were the forged Nag Hammadi manuscripts).



Can you explain this? Or are you going with other 1000 pages of quotes by other authors without giving a clue of how you came to your conclusions?


----------



## sandokhan (Dec 3, 2020)

Points proven so far:

- the Gizeh pyramid was covered by sea water for months after it was built
- The 1582 Gregorian calendar reformation is a hoax
- Advanced calculus was used to construct the Gizeh pyramid (extended arctangent series)
- No axial precession of the Earth can be documented from Hipparchus to Kepler

A. Fomenko, G. Nosovsky, C. Pfister are not geocentrists, not even flat earthers. However, what Fomenko and Nosovsky do not seem to infer is that they have proven abundantly that from Hipparchus and Ptolemy to Kepler and Galilei, there are no valid astronomical proofs that the axial precession of the Earth was ever recorded by "ancient" and "medieval" historians/scientists.

What they seem to be saying is that the Earth is rotating around the Sun, but since history has been forged (prior to the 16th century - Fomenko, prior to the 18th century - Pfister) to such an extent, the only recorded data (documents) we have is that which can be found after 1600 AD (or 1800 AD).

Now, since my readers are demanding definite proofs that the Earth is indeed stationary (does not rotate around its own axis, does not rotate around the Sun, undergoes no axial precession), I have to meet their requirements.

All the RE (round earthers) have to do is to point in the direction of the Michelson-Gale experiment (or the RLGs currently used all over the world, RLG = ring laser gyroscope). A. Michelson published a formula in 1925 which he said it represented the SAGNAC EFFECT equation. Since the Sagnac effect is a measure of rotation, the FE/GE are helpless, as Bob Knodel found out the hard way, when he used a RLG to register actual rotation.

However, what Michelson published is a formula for the CORIOLIS EFFECT. The Coriolis effect can have two different causes: either the Earth rotates around its own axis, or the ether drift above the surface is rotating. The deciding factor is the SAGNAC EFFECT, but no one has been able to find the actual Sagnac effect formula for the MGX (Michelson-Gale experiment). Until now. 





Point A is located at the detector
Point B is in the bottom right corner
Point C is in the upper right corner
Point D is in the upper left corner

l1 is the upper arm.
l2 is the lower arm.

Here is the most important part of the derivation of the full/global Sagnac effect for an interferometer located away from the center of rotation.

A > B > C > D > A is a continuous counterclockwise path, a negative sign -

A > D > C > B > A is a continuous clockwise path, a positive sign +

The Sagnac phase difference for the clockwise path has a positive sign.

The Sagnac phase difference for the counterclockwise has a negative sign.


Sagnac phase components for the A > D > C > B > A path (clockwise path):

l1/(c - v1)

-l2/(c + v2)

Sagnac phase components for the A > B > C > D > A path (counterclockwise path):

l2/(c - v2)

-l1/(c + v1)


For the single continuous clockwise path we add the components:

l1/(c - v1) - l2/(c + v2)

For the single continuous counterclockwise path we add the components:

l2/(c - v2) - l1/(c + v1)


The net phase difference will be (let us remember that the counterclockwise phase difference has a negative sign attached to it, that is why the substraction of the phase differences becomes an addition):

{l1/(c - v1) - l2/(c + v2)} - (-){l2/(c - v2) - l1/(c + v1)} = {l1/(c - v1) - l2/(c + v2)} + {l2/(c - v2) - l1/(c + v1)}

Rearranging terms:

l1/(c - v1) - l1/(c + v1) + {l2/(c - v2) - l2/(c + v2)} =

2(v1l1 + v2l2)/c^2 

CORRECT SAGNAC FORMULA:

*2(V1L1 + V2L2)/c^2* 

This is how the correct Sagnac formula is derived: we have single continuous clockwise path, and a single continuous counterclockwise path.

If we desire the Coriolis effect, we simply substract as follows:

dt = l1/(c - v1) - l1/(c + v1) - (l2/(c - v2) - l2/(c + v2))

Of course, by proceeding as in the usual manner for a Sagnac phase shift formula for an interferometer whose center of rotation coincides with its geometrical center, we obtain:

2v1l1/(c^2 - (v1)^2) - 2v2l2/(c^2 - (v2)^2)

l = l1 = l2

2l[(v1 - v2)]/c^2

2lΩ[(R1 - R2)]/c^2

R1 - R2 = h

2lhΩ/c^2

By having substracted two different Sagnac phase shifts, valid for the two different segments, we obtain the CORIOLIS EFFECT formula.


However, for the SAGNAC EFFECT, we have a single CONTINUOUS CLOCKWISE PATH, and a single CONTINUOUS COUNTERCLOCKWISE PATH, as the definition of the Sagnac effect entails.

HERE IS THE DEFINITION OF THE SAGNAC EFFECT:

Two pulses of light sent in opposite direction *around a closed loop* (either circular or a single uniform path), while the interferometer is being rotated.

Loop = a structure, series, or process, the end of which is connected to the beginning.

A single continuous pulse A > B > C > D > A, while the other one, A > D > C > B > A is in the opposite direction, and has the negative sign.


We can see at a glance each and every important detail.


For the Coriolis effect, one has a formula which is proportional to the area; only the phase differences of EACH SIDE are being compared, and not the continuous paths.

For the Sagnac effect, one has a formula which is proportional to the velocity of the light beam; the entire continuous clockwise path is being compared to the other continuous counterclockwise path exactly as required by the definition of the Sagnac effect.

Experimentally, the Michelson-Gale test was a closed loop, *but not mathematically*. Michelson treated mathematically each of the longer sides/arms of the interferometer as a separate entity: no closed loop was formed at all. Therefore the mathematical description put forth by Michelson has nothing to do with the correct definition of the Sagnac effect (two pulses of light are sent in opposite direction *around a closed loop*) (either circular or a single uniform path). By treating each side/arm separately, Michelson was describing and analyzing the Coriolis effect, not the Sagnac effect.

Loop = a structure, series, or process, the end of which is connected to the beginning.

Connecting the two sides through a single mathematical description closes the loop; treating each side separately does not. The Sagnac effect requires, by definition, a structure, the end of which is connected to the beginning. 



http://articles.adsabs.harvard.edu/cgi-bin/nph-iarticle_query?1925ApJ....61..137M&amp;data_type=PDF_HIGH&amp;whole_paper=YES&amp;type=PRINTER&amp;filetype=.pdf 



The promise made by A. Michelson, "the difference in time required for the two pencils to return to the starting point will be...", never materialized mathematically.

Instead of applying the correct definition of the Sagnac effect, Michelson compared TWO OPEN SEGMENTS/ARMS of the interferometer, and not the TWO LOOPS, as required by the exact meaning of the Sagnac experiment.

As such, his formula captured the Coriolis effect upon the light beams. 


The definition of the Sagnac effect is applied to a closed loop (either circular or a uniform path).

Loop = a structure, series, or process, the end of which is connected to the beginning.

Thus, from a mathematical point of view, Michelson did not derive the Sagnac effect formula at all, since he compared two open segments, and not two loops.

Using the correct definition, we recover not only the error-free formula, but also the precise velocity addition terms. 



Practically, A. Michelson received the Nobel prize (1907) for the wrong formula (published in 1904 and 1887; E.J. Post proved in 1999 that the Michelson-Morley interferometer is actually a Sagnac interferometer).

No other physicist has been able to derive the correct Sagnac formula: for the past 100 years they have been using the wrong formula (the Coriolis effect equation) to describe a very different physical situation.

Here, for the first time, the correct Sagnac formula for an interferometer located away from the center of rotation has been derived in a precise manner. 


Since Michelson and Gale did not record the global SAGNAC EFFECT on their fringes, but only the CORIOLIS EFFECT, it means that the Earth is indeed stationary.


----------



## Silveryou (Dec 3, 2020)

Who is this C. Pfister you are talking about?


sandokhan said:


> The 1582 Gregorian calendar reformation is a hoax


Where did Fomenko/Nosovsky claim this? Or is it your claim? Give the source please.


sandokhan said:


> since my readers are demanding definite proofs that the Earth is indeed stationary


Who are you talking to?


----------



## sandokhan (Dec 3, 2020)

It is well known that both A. Fomenko and G. Nosovsky are researchers in the field of the new chronology of history. That is, they believe that Scaliger and Petavius were real persons. As such, they cannot afford to criticize the Gregorian calendar reform.

However, given the fact that the Nicaea Council could not have taken place earlier than the year 876-877 AD, the Gregorian reform is a hoax.

Here is another fact from the official chronology of history:

"When the Emperor was waging war in Syria, at the winter solstice there was an eclipse of the Sun such as has never happened apart from that which was brought on the Earth at the Passion of our Lord on account of the folly of the Jews. . . The eclipse was such a spectacle. It occurred on the 22nd day of December, at the 4th hour of the day, the air being calm. Darkness fell upon the Earth and all the brighter stars revealed themselves. Everyone could see the disc of the Sun without brightness, deprived of light, and a certain dull and feeble glow, like a narrow headband, shining round the extreme parts of the edge of the disc. However, the Sun gradually going past the Moon (for this appeared covering it directly) sent out its original rays, and light filled the Earth again."

Refers to a total solar eclipse in Constantinople of 22 December AD 968.
From: Leo the Deacon, Historiae, Byzantine.

Eclipse Quotations - Part II


However, the winter solstice in the year 968 MUST HAVE FALLEN on December 16, given the 10 day correction instituted by Gregory XIII, as we are told (a very simple calculation - 11 minutes in the length of a solar year amount to a full day for each 134 years), according to the official chronology.

Let us imagine the protests which would have followed if the Vatican would have dared to say that the winter solstice in 1581-1582 occurred on December 11, given the precise fact that IT MUST HAVE TAKEN PLACE ON DECEMBER 16. This means, of course, that the Papal Bull, dated 1582, was created much later in time, in fact at least after 1700 e.n., to give the impression of a "historical proof" of the axial precession hypothesis.

There is no other way around it: the most precise proofs that the Council of Nicaea could not have taken place any earlier than the year 876-877 e.n., which means that the entire medieval and even ancient chronology was invented by both Scaliger and Petavius some centuries later. 


Can you see what is going on?

Papal Bull, Gregory XIII, 1582:

_Therefore we took care not only that the vernal equinox returns on its former date, of which it has already deviated approximately ten days since the Nicene Council, and so that the fourteenth day of the Paschal moon is given its rightful place, from which it is now distant four days and more, but also that there is founded a methodical and rational system which ensures, in the future, that the equinox and the fourteenth day of the moon do not move from their appropriate positions._


According to the official chronology and astronomy, the direction of Earth's rotation axis executes a slow precession with a period of approximately 26,000 years.

Therefore, in the year 325 e.n., official date for the Council of Nicaea, the winter solstice MUST HAVE FALLEN on December 21 or December 22; in the year 968 e.n., on December 16; and in the year 1582, on December 11.

We are told that the motivation for the Gregorian reform was that the Julian calendar assumes that the time between vernal equinoxes is 365.25 days, when in fact it is about 11 minutes less. The accumulated error between these values was about 10 days (starting from the Council of Nicaea) when the reform was made, resulting in the equinox occurring on March 11 and moving steadily earlier in the calendar, also by the 16th century AD the winter solstice fell around December 11.


But, in fact, as we see from the superb work The Easter Issue, the Council of Nicaea could not have taken place any earlier than the year 876-877 e.n., which means that the winter solstice in the year 968 e.n., for example must have fallen on December 21.

And, of course, in the year 1582, the winter solstice would have arrived on December 16, not at all on December 11. 



_Who are you talking to? _

It is my sincere hope that no one has hacked your account in the past few hours.

You demanded this just a while ago:

_So I'm asking... what's the point?  _


----------



## Silveryou (Dec 3, 2020)

Who is this C. Pfister you are talking about?


> sandokhan said:
> The 1582 Gregorian calendar reformation is a hoax


Where did Fomenko/Nosovsky claim this? Or is it your claim? Give the source please.



sandokhan said:


> _Who are you talking to? _
> 
> It is my sincere hope that no one has hacked your account in the past few hours.
> 
> ...


Don't be sarcastic. It's not funny.

Give the sources. Where can we read the passages from Nosovsky's work?


----------



## sandokhan (Dec 3, 2020)

I understand what is going on, the source of your discontent: you posted two threads in the Calendars and Grand Cycles section, in which you assumed that both Dionysius and Pontiff Gregory XIII were real, historical persons. My messages make your threads null and void.

You see, you should have done more research, asking yourself this question: what if the work attributed to Dionysius was forged much later in time?

Christoph Pfister is Switzerland's greatest historian.

My favorite website on the internet:

https://dillum.ch/
Use the webarchive/google translate as needed:

C. Pfister has discovered that there was no human settlement prior to 1700 AD in Switzerland, and that all gothic/medieval buildings and all ancients documents pertaining to the period 500 AD - 1600 AD were actually created in the 18th Century AD. He also found out that the printing press was invented around 1730 AD, and wrote the exceptional book Matrix of Ancient History: http://www.dillum.ch/html/matrix_werbeblatt.htm

albrecht kauw, actually lived in the 18th century AD
http://www.dillum.ch/html/kauw_bern_1700.htm
Der Frienisberg

city of bern founded in the 18th century
Christoph Pfister
http://www.dillum.ch/html/ankh_von_bern.htm
Berns goldene Zeit

bern cathedral constructed in the 18th century
http://www.dillum.ch/html/bern_muenster_baugeschichte_neu.htm

radical new chronology
http://www.dillum.ch/html/geschichtskritik_chronologiekritik_09.htm
http://www.dillum.ch/html/plurs_campanile_legende1.htm

abbey library of st. gallen constructed in the 18th century
Die angeblich (exceptional analysis)

vesuvius/troy: the origin of the names of places in Switzerland
http://www.dillum.ch/html/vesuv_ortsnamen_werbeblatt.htm

celtic history hoax
http://www.dillum.ch/html/beltaine_verein_neu.htm
Laut Presseberichten fanden im Juli 1999 zwei

*Main Archive:*

archeology of switzerland
http://www.dillum.ch/html/inhalt_7.html
http://www.dillum.ch/html/keltenschanzen_schweiz.htm
Bern sah sich als Troja und als Stadt am Fuße eines Vesuvs
http://www.dillum.ch/html/guggershorn_guggershörnli.htm
Das Wallis ist kein gewöhnliches Tal

fake marcus aurelius sculpture
http://www.dillum.ch/html/mark_aurel_avenches.htm

city of aventicum: 18th century
http://www.dillum.ch/html/avenches_aventicum_wiflisburg_neapolis.htm

gothic architecture of 18th century/new chronology (superb analysis)
http://www.dillum.ch/html/bern_mutige_zeit.htm
http://www.dillum.ch/html/bernbiet_heilige_berge.htm
http://www.dillum.ch/html/lausanne_sion_bellinzona_küssnacht.htm
http://www.dillum.ch/html/harz_heiliges_land.htm
http://www.dillum.ch/html/bern_troja.htm
http://www.dillum.ch/html/bern_ausgrabung_richtstuhl.htm

wilhelm tell hoax
http://www.dillum.ch/html/wilhelm_tell.htm

radical new chronology analysis
http://www.dillum.ch/html/anti_illig.htm
Neu Bubenberg bei Schliern
http://www.dillum.ch/html/1291_fiktives_gruendungsdatum_schweiz.htm

C. Pfister on A. Fomenko's History: Science or Fiction?
http://www.dillum.ch/html/fomenko_history.htm

"The biggest fake in the history of mankind is the history of mankind"
http://www.dillum.ch/html/gabo_altertum_renaissance.htm
http://www.dillum.ch/html/rezension_serrade.htm

ancient olympics hoax
Olympia ist ein neuzeitliches vesuvianisches Neapel

gothic/medieval architecture, best analysis
Der Barock: ein Bau- und Kunststil zwischen ca
Dillum

amazing related events in the history of the reigns of Napoleon III/I
http://www.dillum.ch/html/napoleon_maystre_uebersetzung_09.htm


More amazing discoveries:

signature of cleopatra forgery
Die Fälschung einer Klopatra-Unterschrift

falsification of history: treasure of troy
http://www.dillum.ch/html/schliemann_priamos_schatz.htm

fake pergamon altar
Der Pergamon

nebra disc forgery
Laut Presseberichten fanden im Juli 1999 zwei

"roman" settlement in switzerland
http://www.dillum.ch/html/klein_wabern.htm

freiburg castle
http://www.dillum.ch/html/freiburg_fryburg_fribourg.htm.htm

frienisberg monastery
Der Frienisberg

"ancient" zurich
Der Ursprung des Ortsnamens Zürich und des Üetlibergs endlich gedeutet
http://www.dillum.ch/html/zürich_bullinger_kritik.htm

federal charter of 1291 forgery
Der Bundesbrief von 1291

white book of sarnen forgery
Das Weiße Buch von Sarnen ist eine Sagensammlung

pantheon, constructed in the 18th century
http://www.dillum.ch/html/pantheon_rom_chronologie.htm

fake swiss history
http://www.dillum.ch/html/stettler_alte_eidgenossen_kritik.htm
Berns mächtige Zeit
Berns goldene Zeit
La Suisse n

alexander mosaic of pompeii
Anhang

gold treasure of erstfeld forgery
Die goldenen Ringe von Erstfeld

albrecht von haller fake history
Albrecht von Haller 



It is Pfister who discovered this:





Abbildung 11: Italienische oder pompejanische Renaissance:
Tizian: Liegende Kurtisane (unten) und liegende Mänade aus
Pompeji (oben)
Abbildung der Mänade aus: Pietro Giovanni Guzzo: Pompei, Ercolano, Stabiae, Oplontis;
Napoli 2003, 75

Figure 11: Italian Renaissance and Pompeian:
Titian: Horizontal courtesan (below) and from lying maenad
Pompeii (top)
Figure out the maenad: Pietro Giovanni Guzzo: Pompei, Ercolano, Stabia, Oplontis;
Napoli 2003, 75

The well-known painting by Titian copied perfectly at Pompeii...

As Titian did not have at his disposal a space-time machine to take him back to the year 79 AD, we can only infer that the authors of both paintings/frescoes were contemporaries, perhaps separated only by a few decades in time.

"The use of Renaissance artists of identical details, same colors decisions, motives, general composition plans, the presence in the Pompeian frescoes of the things that emerged in the 15 to 17 century, the presence in Pompeian paintings of genre painting, which is found only in the epoch of the Renaissance, and the presence of some Christian motifs on some frescoes and mosaics suggest that Pompeian frescoes and the works of artists of the Renaissance come from the same people who have lived in the epoch. "Vitas Narvidas," Pompeian Frescoes and the Renaissance: a comparison, "Electronic Almanac" Art & Fact 1 (5), 2007."


*The most important work on the extraordinary similarities between the frescoes discovered at Pompeii and the Renaissance paintings/sculptures (Raphael, Tintoretto, Da Vinci, Botticelli, Goltzius):*

Видас Нарвидас. - Помпейские фрески и Ренессанс: ОЧНАЯ СТАВКА - ::Арт&Факт:: электронный журнал

English translation:

Google Translate 



As late as 1688 (official chronology of history), Pompeii and Herculaneum were thriving cities:

_It was in 1688, in France Experts developed new process of making Flat glass, mainly used in Mirrors. The process was pouring molten glass onto a special table and roll it flat, later when cooled it was polished using felt disks, then it is coated with reflective material to produce the Mirrors._

Forensic Interpretation of Glass Evidence 

http://www.ilya.it/chrono/pages/pompejigallerydt.htm
Perfectly flat window glasses at Herculaneum 

*POMPEII AND HERCULANEUM DEPICTED ON MAPS DATED 1725:*

Wayback Machine 



Here is Dr. Pfister's latest work, an extraordinary look at the history of the past four hundred years from a very different point of view (article is in English):

A new manifesto to revise prevailing history and chronology


----------



## Silveryou (Dec 3, 2020)

sandokhan said:


> I understand what is going on, the source of your discontent: you posted two threads in the Calendars and Grand Cycles section, in which you assumed that both Dionysius and Pontiff Gregory XIII were real, historical persons. My messages make your threads null and void.


My knowledge of the English language doesn't allow me to answer like I would.
My interest is what brought me here. And your lack of sources also. I am waiting to look at the material from Nosovsky, when you will be satisfied enough to give some answers instead of posting thousands of articles which don't prove any of your points.
In fact what I found doesn't go against nothing of what Nosovsky says. It goes probably against your opinions, so I will patiently wait for the sources and for some serious proof, other then the overused "nothing exists and we all live inside a box". You will not mind if I ask again where Nosovsky delves into this matter. Just to see with my eyes where his research stops and where your opinions begin.
Thank you


By the way, I also posted this Expansion Tectonics, which clearly shows in an instant how the flat earth hypotesis is what it is


----------



## sandokhan (Dec 3, 2020)

I have proven each and every one of my points: 

- the Gizeh pyramid was covered by sea water for months after it was built
- The 1582 Gregorian calendar reformation is a hoax
- Advanced calculus was used to construct the Gizeh pyramid (extended arctangent series)
- No axial precession of the Earth can be documented from Hipparchus to Kepler 




Silveryou said:


> By the way, I also posted this Expansion Tectonics, which clearly shows in an instant how the flat earth hypotesis is what it is



Not even a joke.

You MUST have a symmetrically perfect ellipsoid (or geoid) or there will be a clear and direct DEFIANCE of the law of universal gravitation.

Let us carefully calculate the effect/distribution of mass of the continents with respect to both hemispheres (northern and southern).


"The area of land in the northern hemisphere of the earth is to the area of land in the southern hemisphere as three is to one.

The mean weight of the land is two and three-quarter times heavier than that of water; assuming the depth of the seas in both hemispheres to be equal, the northern hemisphere up to sea level is heavier than the southern hemisphere, if judged by sea and land distribution; the earth masses above sea level are additional heavy loads - we include here all the mountains/hills.

But this unequal distribution of masses does not affect the position of the earth, as it does not place the northern hemisphere with its face to the sun. A “dead force” like gravitation could not keep the unequally loaded earth in equilibrium. Also, the seasonal distribution of ice and snow, shifting in a distillation process from one hemisphere to the other, should interfere with the equilibrium of the earth, but fails to do so."


The northern hemisphere has a greater mass than its southern counterpart.

The unequally loaded perfect oblate spheroid (first four layers) DEFIES the law of attractive gravity.

It should rotate with the northern hemisphere facing the sun.

At present, the RE has an unequal distribution of mass: the northern hemisphere has more mass than the southern hemisphere.


For the Pangeea continent the situation is much worse: such a concentration of land mass in just one place would have meant an EVEN GREATER unequal load upon the inner layers of the Earth. 

*BASIC NEWTONIAN PHYSICS: we have a center of gravity which is located ABOVE THE EQUATOR, given the fact that the northern hemisphere has more mass than the southern hemisphere. Then, the accepted law of universal gravitation tells us that the Earth should revolve facing the Sun with its North Pole.*


----------



## Silveryou (Dec 3, 2020)

Again. I've learned that you are not serious. I don't care anymore of what you try to prove using ad-hoc material from respected authors. I only want to know the source from which you took Nosovsky's analysis. I hope you can give at least that. I would like to see with my eyes where the work of Nosovsky stops and your fictional world begins.


And by the way, here you can SEE that the earth is round and well Expansion Tectonics, enjoy it


----------



## sandokhan (Dec 4, 2020)

*5. Mozart, Bach, Haydn, Da Vinci, Euler, ancient empires *

Fibonacci sequences and equations were used to invent the music ascribed to Bach, Vivaldi, Haydn, Mozart.

Exploding the myth of Mozart:

Exploding The Myth Of Mozart


Wayback Machine

Each and every one Mozart's piano sonatas are based on Fibonacci numbers sequences/formulas.


Evidence suggests that classical music composed by Mozart, Beethoven, and Bach embraces phi.

Fibonacci Numbers and The Golden Section in Art, Architecture and Music


https://www.researchgate.net/publication/258507180_THE_MATHEMATICAL_ARCHITECTURE_OF_BACH'S_''THE_ART_OF_FUGUE''


http://people.sju.edu/~rhall/proposal.pdf (page 5 for an example of Bach's use of mathematics in creating music)


http://www.limelightmagazine.com.au/Article/356061,deconstructing-the-genius-of-bach.aspx


http://www.ncurproceedings.org/ojs/index.php/NCUR2012/article/view/151 (An Examination of J.S. Bach's compositions using the golden ratio and Fibonacci Sequence) - you can access the pdf version there 


http://web.archive.org/liveweb/http://whosemusicisit.blogspot.ro/2009/07/fibonacci-sequence-in-music-is-music.html


Evidence suggests that classical music composed by Mozart, Beethoven, and Bach embraces phi.


In a 1996 article in the American Scientist, for example, Mike Kay reported that Mozart’s sonatas were divided into two parts exactly at the Golden Mean point in almost all cases. Inasmuch as Mozart’s sister had said that Amadeus was always playing with numbers and fascinated by mathematics, it appears that this was either a conscious choice or an intuitive one. Meanwhile, Derek Haylock noted that in Beethoven’s Fifth Symphony (possibly his most famous one), the famous opening “motto” appears in the first and last bars, but also at the Golden Mean point (0.618) of the way through the symphony, as well as 0.382 of the way (i.e., the Golden Mean squared). Again, was it by design or accident? Keep in mind that Bartók, Debussy, Schubert, Bach and Satie may have also deliberately used the Golden Mean in their music. 


Biography of Claudio Monteverdi:

http://www.answers.com/topic/claudio-monteverdi


Relationship between Galileo Galilei and Monteverdi:

Monteverdi and Galileo were exact contemporaries and near the end of their lives Galileo arranged for Monteverdi to procure a beautiful Cremonese violin (probably built by Nicolo Amati) for his nephew Alberto Galilei, the son of Galileo’s brother Michelangelo who composed the lute solo in the first half of our program.
http://www.ljms.org/Performances-and-Tickets/Program-Notes/Tafelmusik.html



The correct dating of the Council of Nicaea, the fact that both Pompeii and Herculaneum were destroyed at least after 1700 AD by the volcano Vesuvius, and that even in the official chronology there was no Vulgata as late as 1546 AD (Council of Trent) - see for example the extraordinary work The Pauline Epistles by E. Johnson), prove that the biographies of Martin Luther and J.S. Bach were falsified after 1750 AD.

M. Luther and J.S. Bach in the official chronology:

J.S. Bach and Martin Luther:

http://www.baroquemusic.org/bqxjsbach.html

MTI Front Page Online Hotel Reserveren in Utrecht


G.F. Handel  and S. Calvisius:

http://www.jstor.org/pss/3366025


Calvisius, Seth (1650): Opus Chronologicum; Frankfurt und Emden, pg. 459:

Doch Calvisius zum Beispiel setzt die Eruption nicht auf das heute
gängige Datum „24. August“, sondern auf die Kalenden des Novembers,
also den 15. November. Und danach habe Rom drei Tage lang
gebrannt (Calvisius, 459 f.).

But such is the eruption dated by Calvisius not on the day
common date "24 August", "but on the Kalends of November",
So the 15th November. (Calvisius, 459 f.).

S. Calvisius dates the eruption of the volcano Vesuvius which destroyed Pompeii in the year 79 AD, thus his work was falsified at least after 1750 AD, as were the works attributed to Handel.


J.S. Bach about Handel:

Bach eventually complimented Handel and his music saying that Handel was "the only person I would wish to be, were I not Bach."

http://www.personadigitalstudio.com/Bach/

J. Haydn about Handel:

Upon hearing the 'Hallelujah Chorus' from Messiah, Joseph Haydn is said to have "wept like a child" and exclaimed:

"He is the master of us all."

W.A. Mozart about Handel:

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart is said to have remarked,

"Handel understands effect better than any of us -- when he chooses, he strikes like a thunderbolt... though he often saunters, in the manner of his time, this is always something there." 


How the works/biography of Albrecht Haller were fabricated at the end of the 18th century/19th century:

Google Traducere (translation from German to English)

(the painting allegedly made at Gottingen: Yesterday and Today - Georg-August-Universität Göttingen )

Haller's monumental manuscripts are even more voluminous than those attributed to Euler (in the official chronology Euler and Haller even exchanged letters).


The first mathematicians we can believe in are Cauchy, Gauss and Weierstrass, with some minor modifications of their dates of birth, and the first musicians who really lived in the XIXth century are Schumann, Wagner and Brahms.


The music attributed to Bach, Haydn, Mozart and Beethoven was actually created using special formulas requiring Fibonacci numbers and number sequences...


Now the most precise proof that the works attributed to Euler were created well after 1750 AD.


In Euler's time, Russia still used the Julian calendar. *His correspondents in the rest of Europe mostly used the newer Gregorian calendar*, so when it was November 12, 1739, it was already November 23 in Berlin. Eighteenth century mail services were much better than most people would expect, so occasionally it was possible for a letter to seem to be answered before it had been written! We make note of these calendar problems whenever they arise.


However, when Pope Gregory XIII decreed that the day after October 4, 1582 would be October 15, 1582, the Catholic countries of France, Spain, Portugal, and Italy complied. Various Catholic German countries (Germany was not yet unified), Belgium, the Netherlands, and *Switzerland *followed suit within a year or two, and Hungary followed in 1587.



How could Leonhard Euler's calculations(1748) have been so disastrously wrong?



It is clear, then, that the people who fabricated the works attributed to Euler, Newton, Lagrange, Fermat... offered to the public false Easter rules, not having at their disposal Gauss' Easter formula.


No European country or astronomer (Euler included) could have possibly adopted the Gregorian calendar reformation in the period 1582-1800, given the absolute fact that the winter solstice must have falled on December 16 in the year 1582 AD, and not at all on December 11 (official chronology):

http://www.theflatearthsociety.org/forum/index.php/topic,30499.msg1461577.html#msg1461577

http://www.theflatearthsociety.org/forum/index.php/topic,30499.msg1447025.html#msg1447025


Archimedes' Palimpsest was also forged after 1750 AD.

Martin Luther states that Pompeii was destroyed in the year 79 (Supputation Annorum Mundi, 1541, official chronology), therefore his works were also falsified well after 1700 AD.

_When J.S. Bach was eight years old he went to the old Latin Grammar School, where Martin Luther had once been a pupil; he was taught reading and writing, Latin grammar, and a great deal of scripture, both in Latin and German._

MTI Front Page Online Hotel Reserveren in Utrecht

This is how precise astronomical dating allows us to discover and point out how the official chronology was forged.


_Douglas Webster boldly stated over fifty year ago: “Mozart’s piano sonatas have all been analyzed; and almost all show that they have golden mean form, certainly in sonata form movements”_

Wayback Machine

But in fact, even in the official chronology, Mozart's early work (not to mention many other works attributed to him) was in fact not composed by him: 


http://rense.com/general45/mozrt.htm

_For instance, it has now been acknowledged that "Mozart as a spontaneous artist who composed music in his head and wrote it down without a second thought is a romantic fiction"_ 








Great Wall of China, constructed after 1900 AD:


http://www.breakfornews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=27892#27892 (not so ancient china 1)

http://www.breakfornews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=27945#27945 (not so ancient china 2)

http://www.breakfornews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=27981#27981 (not so ancient china 3)


http://de.geschichte-chronologie.de...-part-1&catid=2:2008-11-13-21-58-51&Itemid=90 (section Glorious Chinese History is a Fake) - on google search with_ eugen gabowitsch a historical analysis_ ) 


Mycobacterium avium (known as Covid-19) is connected to the 2016 Mercury solar transit/comet Encke periodic encounters in my opinion, as it takes a couple of years for the bacteria to reach the surface of the Earth from the stratosphere. The 2019 Mercury solar transit/comet Encke meteor showers relation to a future pandemic outbreak is yet to be determined. 

Only in the new radical chronology of history (which is directly related to flat earth theory) can we infer why the passenger virus (SARS-Cov-2) which is secondary to an underlying bacterial or mycobacterial cause (M. avium) came from comet Encke: we are approaching the end of a world age, and these pandemics happen before such an end:

https://www.theflatearthsociety.org/forum/index.php?topic=30499.msg2281944#msg2281944

https://www.theflatearthsociety.org/forum/index.php?topic=30499.msg1726000#msg1726000 (2019 prediction, November) 


https://cosmictusk.com/wickramasinghe-predicted-coronavirus-pandemic-in-november-2019/

On November 25th, 2019, Professor Chandra Wickramasinghe made the following stark warning, weeks before the coronavirus emerged.

On the basis of this data, there appears to be a prima facie case for expecting new viral strains to emerge over the coming months and so it would be prudent for Public Health Authorities the world over to be vigilant and prepared for any necessary action. We need hardly to be reminded that the spectre of the 1918 devastating influenza pandemic stares us in the face from across a century.

Chandra Wickramasinghe, Current Science, November 25, 2019


----------



## Whitewave (Dec 4, 2020)

@Silveryou and @sandokhan: 
Unlike most discussions of round(ish) vs. flat earth, I've enjoyed the tet a tet between you two. 

Nosovsky doesn't explicitly say that the earth is flat. 

My understanding of what Sandokhan is saying is that due to everything else Nosovsky relayed, he must have believed the earth was flat although he didn't specifically say so. With the authors quoted and  referenced by Nosovsky, he couldn't have failed to notice the mathematical discrepancies in the official narrative. At least that is how I interpret sandokhans presentation. I'm not afraid to be proven wrong as I have no dog in this fight even though  I've  researched and written an article about the calendar conundrum. 

Several other people have weighed in on this subject, all presenting good arguments and evidence. 

I  see a few logical fallacies in sandokhans arguments but I'll leave it to better researchers to hash it out amongst themselves as I find the whole subject of FE vs RE bordering on religious zealotry.


----------



## msw141 (Dec 4, 2020)

I think we can all agree that the earth is round, and that discs are also round.  it's square earthers that need to be shunned.


----------



## sandokhan (Dec 4, 2020)

If you want the Earth to be spherical, you better explain how four trillion billion liters of water (oceans, seas, rivers, lakes) stay in place on the outer surface of a sphere. You know what you have to do: prove that gravity is attractive (using gravitons) or prove that matter affects spacetime (TGR). You won't be able to. 

Nosovsky proved that the works attributed to Copernicus, were actually written by the same group of people who concocted the works signed Johannes Kepler (History: Fiction or Science? volume III).

Da Vinci and ball lightning techniques:

https://www.theflatearthsociety.org/forum/index.php?topic=30499.msg2044483#msg2044483
*6. Moon elongation parameter dating *

The Moon's Acceleration

"Understanding the moon's orbit around Earth is a difficult mathematical problem. Isaac Newton was the first to consider it, and it took more than two centuries until the American mathematician George William Hill found a suitable framework in which to address this question.

The concern is with the acceleration, D'', of the moon's elongation, which is the angle between the moon and the sun as viewed from Earth. This acceleration D'' is computable from observations, and its past behavior can be determined from records of eclipses. Its values vary between -18 and +2 seconds of arc per century squared. Also, D'' is slightly above zero and almost constant from about 700 BC to AD 500, but it drops significantly for the next five centuries, to settle at around -18 after AD 1000. Unfortunately this variation cannot be explained from gravitation, which requires the graph to be a horizontal line.

Among the other experts in celestial mechanics who attacked this problem was Robert Newton from Johns Hopkins University. In 1979, he published the first volume of a book that considered the issue by looking at historical solar eclipses. Five years later, he came up with a second volume, which approached the problem from the point of view of lunar observations. His conclusion was that the behavior of D'' could be explained only by factoring in some unknown forces.

Newton's results can be interpreted similarly: if we exclude the possibility of mysterious forces, his graph puts traditional ancient and medieval chronology in doubt." 






A. T. FOMENKO, THE JUMP OF THE SECOND DERIVATIVE OF THE MOON'S ELONGATION

It is important for some computational astronomical problems to know the behaviour of D'' -- the second derivative of the Moon's elongation - as a function of the time, on a rather long segment of the time line. This problem, particularly, was talked about during the discussion organized in 1972 by the London Royal Society and British Academy of Sciences. The scheme of the calculation of D''  is as follows: we are to fix the totality of ancient observations of eclipses, then calculate. on the basis of the modern theory, when these observations were made, and then compare the results of the calculations with the observed parameters to evaluate the Moon's acceleration.

Newton: "The most striking feature of Figure 1 is the rapid decline in D'' from about 700 to about 1300 ... . This decline means (Newton, 1972b) that there was a 'square wave' in the osculating value of D''... . Such changes in D'', and such values, *unexplainable by present geophysical theories* ... , show that D'' has had surprisingly large values and that it has undergone large and sudden changes within the past 2000 yrs". 





D" parameter, new chronology of history: 





Dr. Robert Newton, Two Uses of Ancient Astronomy:

R. R. Newton, "Two uses of ancient astronomy"

Phil. Trans. R. Soc. Land. A. 276, 99-110 (1974)


Dr. Robert Newton, Astronomical Evidence Concerning Non-Gravitational Forces in the Earth-Moon System:

R.R.Newton, "Astronomical evidence..."

Astrophysics and Space Science 16 (1972) 179-200


Each and every astronomical recording supposedly made in the period 700 BC - 1000 AD is proven to be false.

In the new radical chronology of history, each and every astronomical recording supposedly made in the period 1000 AD - 1750 AD is also proven to be false.


When was Ptolemy's Star Catalogue in 'Almagest' Compiled in Reality? Statistical Analysis:

Wayback Machine


A.FOMENKO. Empirico-Statistical Analysis of Narrative Material and its Applications to Historical Dating

Appendix 2. When Was Ptolemy's Star Catalogue Really Compiled? Variable Configurations of the Stars and the Astronomical Dating of the Almagest Star Catalogue:

pages 346 - 375



The Dating of Ptolemy's Almagest Based on the Coverings of the Stars and on Lunar Eclipses:

Wayback Machine


A.FOMENKO. Empirico-Statistical Analysis of Narrative Material and its Applications to Historical Dating

pages 376 - 381


Wayback Machine (section 3: The Dating of the Lunar Eclipses and Appendix 2: The Table of the Almagest's Lunar Eclipses)


A.FOMENKO. Empirico-Statistical Analysis of Narrative Material and its Applications to Historical Dating (pages 382 - 389) 




Whitewave said:


> I see a few logical fallacies



Go ahead and make my day.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 4, 2020

*7. Comets' tails dating *

Isotopes vs comets

Dr. Anatoly Fomenko:

We have cross-checked archaeological, astronomical, dendro-chronological, paleo-graphical and radiocarbon methods of dating of ancient sources and artefacts. We found them ALL to be non-independent, non-exact, statistically implausible, contradictory and inevitably viciously circular because they are based or calibrated on the same consensual chronology.

Unbelievable as it may seem, there is not a single piece of firm written evidence or artefact that could be reliably and independently dated earlier than the XI century. Classical history is firmly based on copies made in the XV-XVII centuries of 'unfortunately lost' originals.

It just happens that there is no valid irrefutable scientific proof that ALL ‘ancient’ artefacts are much older than 1000 years contrary to the self fulfilling radiocarbon dating obligingly rubber-stamped by radiocarbon labs to the prescriptions of the mainstream historians. How heartbreaking is that the oldest ORIGINAL written documents that can be reliably, irrefutably and unambiguously dated belong only to the 11th century! All dirty and worn out originals have somehow disappeared in the Very Dark Ages, as illiterate but tidy monks kept only brand new copies. Better yet, most of the very old original document of 11th-13th tell very peculiar stories completely out of line with the consensual history.

Radio-carbon method:

Very sorry about c14 radiocarbon dating methods, the poor Nobel Libby must be turning in his grave after ‘calibration’ of his method (pity that!). By ‘calibration’ on statistically non-significant number of wood samples from Egypt with ARBITRARELY suggested alleged age of 3100 B.C. the Arizona university radiocarbon team simply smuggled the consensual chronology into c14 method of dating, turning it into a sheer fallacy.

The c14 radiocarbon dating procedure runs as follows: archaeologist sends an artefact to a radiocarbon dating laboratory with his idea of the age of the object to get a to ‘scientific’ rubber-stamp. Laboratory gladly complies and makes required radio dating, confirming the date suggested by archaeologist. Everybody’s happy: lab makes good money by making an expensive test, archaeologist by reaping the laurels for his earth shattering discovery. The in-built low precision (because of sensitivity) of this method allows cooking scientifically looking results desired by the customer archaeologist. General public doesn’t realize that it was duped again.

Just try to submit to any c14 lab a sample of organic matter and ask them to date it. The lab will ask your idea of the age of the sample, then it fiddles with the lots of knobs (‘fine-tuning’) and gives you the result as you’ve ‘expected’. With c14 dating method being so mind bogglingly precise C14 labs decline making 'black box' test of any kind absolutely. Nah, they assert that because their method is SO very sensitive they must have maximum information about the sample. This much touted method often produces reliable dating of objects of organic origin with exactitude (mistakes that) of up to plus minus 1500 years, therefore it is too crude for dating of historical events in the 3000 years timeframe!

*History: Fiction or Science? volume I*:

History, Fiction Or Science?

chapter 1, sections 15 and 16

*Isotopic dating: science or fiction?*

CARBON 14 AND POTSSIUM-ARGON DATING


*Thermochronology/geochemical analysis errors:*

More Bad News for Radiometric Dating

U-Th-Pb “Dating”: An Example of False “Isochrons”

https://web.archive.org/web/20110808123827/http://www.gennet.org/facts/metro14.html

http://www.cs.unc.edu/~plaisted/ce/dating.html (superb documentation)

http://web.archive.org/web/20110301201543/http://www.ridgecrest.ca.us/~do_while/sage/v8i9f.htm

http://itotd.com/articles/349/carbon-dating/


http://evolutionfacts.com/Ev-V1/1evlch07a.htm
http://evolutionfacts.com/Ev-V1/1evlch07b.htm
http://evolutionfacts.com/Appendix/a07.htm
(must read)

http://www.parentcompany.com/great_dinosaur_mistake/tgdm9.htm


*Spectroscopy methods errors:*

http://www.theflatearthsociety.org/forum/index.php/topic,58190.msg1489346.html#msg1489346

http://www.ldolphin.org/univ-age.html


*Ice core dating errors:*

http://www.detectingdesign.com/ancientice.html


*Collapsing Tests of Time:*

http://grazian-archive.com/quantavolution/vol_03/chaos_creation_03.htm


The methods described above cannot be used to date anything.


The only accurate and direct method is: comets as luminous bodes MUST have limited lives.

When passing close to the sun, comets emit tails. It is assumed that the material of the tail does not return to the comet's head but is dispersed in space; consequently, the comets as luminous bodies must have a limited life. If Halley's comet has pursued its present orbit since late pre-Cambrian times, it must "have grown and lost eight million tails, which seems improbable." If comets are wasted, their number in the solar system must permanently diminish, and no comet of short period could have preserved its tail since geological times.

But as there are many luminous comets of short period, they must have been produced or acquired at some time when other members of the system, the planets and the satellites, were already in their places.

(from Worlds in Collision)


The age of the Solar System must be less than the estimated upper age of comets.

From the work Saturnian Comets:

The usual explanation for the Saturnian and Jovian families of comets is that they had originally traveled on extremely elongated or even parabolic orbits and, passing close to one of the large planets, were changed into short-period comets, traveling on ellipses—it is usual to say that they were “captured.” However, the Russian astronomer K. Vshekhsviatsky of the Kiev Observatory, one of the leading authorities on comets, has brought strong arguments to show that the comets of the solar system are very youthful bodies—only a few thousand years old—and that they originated in explosions from the planets, especially from the major planets Saturn and Jupiter or their moons.* By comparing the observed luminosity of the periodic comets on their subsequent returns, he found it failing and their masses rapidly diminishing by loss of matter to the space through which they travel; the head of the comet emits tails on each passage close to the sun and then dissipates the matter of the tails without recovery.* Thus Vshekhsviatsky concluded that comets of short duration originated in the solar system, were not captured from outside of that system—a point to which the majority of astronomers still adhere—and that they came into existence by explosion from Jupiter and Saturn, and to a smaller extent by explosion from the smaller planets, like Venus and Mars.


http://articles.adsabs.harvard.edu//full/1962PASP...74..106V/0000107.000.html]1962PASP...74..106V


K. Vshekhsviatsky was the leading expert in comet astrophysics as his works clearly demonstrate this.

Two months after the discovery of the ring around Jupiter, the Soviet Union claimed joint credit for the discovery, contending that Vsekhsviatskii had predicted the ring’s existence as early as 1960 in a journal called Izvestia of the Armenian Academy of Sciences. The passage from the relevant paper is as follows:

‘The existence of active ejection processes in the Jupiter system, demonstrated by comet astronomy, gives grounds for assuming that Jupiter is encircled by comet and meteorite material in the form of a ring similar to the ring of Saturn.’


PAGE 107: Halley's comet, for example, could not exist as a comet for more than 120 revolutions.

*120 x 75 = 9000 years*


Halley's Comet, official astrophysics information

15 kilometers long, 8 kilometers wide and perhaps 8 kilometers thick.

Based strictly on this data, we have the following results:

Comet Halley, as well as other comets, may have only been orbiting in its present orbit for only a few thousand years.

Comet Halley may have been in its current orbit for as little as 3,000 years (http://creation.com/comets-and-the-age-of-the-solar-system )



That is, the age of the entire solar system cannot be more than 2,500-3,000 years old - an extraordinary agreement with the results of the facts that can be deduced from the new chronology subject.


However, as we have seen, the size of the Sun/Moon/planets/comets in the fixed flat earth context (see the proofs using the Solar ISS transit videos/Antarctica photographs) is much smaller than in the assumed heliocentric framework.

In the full fixed flat earth context, a comet has only some 20-30 meters in diameter: thus the dissipation rate of the material in a comet's tail (Halley's comet for example) does prove that Halley's comet has pursued its present orbit for only a few hundred years (another proof for the new radical chronology theory).


----------



## sandokhan (Dec 5, 2020)

http://www.egodeath.com/edwinjohnsonpaulineepistles.htm

·         The Paul figure was a literary invention from the 1500's
·         The purportedly early Church Father writings were literary inventions of the 1500's
·         Eusebius' Church History was written in the 1500's.
·         The Gospels were written in the 1500's.
·         No Cathedrals are ancient; they are from the early part of the modern period, such as 1400.


----------



## sandokhan (Dec 6, 2020)

The complete demolition of the Eratosthenes myth: new radical chronology comes to the rescue.

Erdmessung eng

Uwe Topper, one of the best European new chronologists:

"In school we learned that Eratosthenes (276-194 B.C.), director of the great library at Alexandria, was the first to determine the size of the earth. Yet his alleged method does not convince me at all.
The following procedure is described: He assumed that Alexandria and Syene (now Assuan on the Nile before the first cataract) are situated on the same meridian and are exactly 5000 stades distant from each other. The latitudinal difference is given as 7°12' which is accurate. But these towns don't lie on the same meridian - Alexandria is 30° eastern longitude and Syene is 33°. The difference of 3° amounts to more than 300 km. We don't know how Eratosthenes determined these towns are 5000 stades distant (which is close enough). From these data Eratosthenes calculated the circumference of our planet to be 252,000 stades, which is astonishingly correct. The stade used in Egypt is 157,5 m, and thus the earth's circumference 39,690 km which is fairly correct (today a bit more than 40,000). It means roundabout 110 km distance between two parallels (today 111 km).

The latitudinal difference between Alexandria and Syene, 7°12', is exactly a 50th part of the whole circumference. If this had been applied correctly in the calculation, the circumference would have come to 250,000 stades, or 2000 stades short of what Eratosthenes assumed. This suggests he knew the outcome in advance and only looked for measures that let to the right result.

My doubts are reinforced if we consider the length of the stade: 40,000 stades make the radius of the earth, and 1° of the earth's circumference equals exactly 700 stades. Thus I conclude the stade is a measure deducted from the size of the earth. If Eratosthenes applied it to measure and calculate the earth, he used the knowledge that people had used before him. And he had to twist his mathematical elaboration a bit to arrive at the same result.


Then came Eratosthenes. His books are not preserved, only some contents of the "Book of Dimensions" are quoted in Galen, and other parts mentioned in the "Geographica" of Strabo. Although Eratosthenes divides the circumference into 60 parts, he does not use this calculation, but transforms his measures into stades (see also Harley and Woodward, vol.I, p.155). One 60th of the circumference amounts to exactly 4200 stades, 42 being the typical sacred number of the Egyptians. The tropic given by Eratosthenes is situated 16,800 stades from the equator, that is 4/60th of the circle, which we would today describe as 24° northern latitude.

In order to get more exact results, Eratosthenes applied two more manipulations.
First, a group of royal geodesists measured the distance from Syene to Meroe in the Sudan (today: Dar Shendy on the Nile), which came to 5000 stades. In this case the longitudinal difference is only 2°, but it is not negligible. And how could they really measure this great distance (about 800 km) over very rough mountainous surface? Only trigonometry would have served the job, but its use is denied by Miller (p.24). He talks about measuring by steps or with a rod or a rope, always reducing the outcome to the meridian. Let us assume that this might be probable. This suggests Syene is the center of Egyptian geodetics.

The third improvement need not be taken seriously: Sailors told him that the distance between Rhodes and Alexandria is about 4000 to 5000 stades. That was not an improvement at all. We know that it is nearly impossible to determine the distance a ship has sailed. Eratosthenes neglected the longitudinal difference of 2° and probably used measurements of latitude when he implied a distance of 3750 stades, as Miller says (p.27). Posidonius, who died about 150 years later, chose 4000 stades and arrived at a similarly exact result.

Again, this tells me the result was there first, and the way of obtaining it was a pure guess.
According to Miller (p.16) recent scholars take this view. They speak of Eratosthenes as "unconsciously" arriving at his results, or borrowing them from another learned culture.

For me the question remains: where did Eratosthenes get his knowledge? That he himself was not learned is highlighted by other data given in his texts (Miller p.5): the diameter of the sun is three times that of the earth, its distance is 51 diameters of the earth, and the moon is 19,5 earth-radii away. All figures are far wrong.

So if he could not estimate himself, not even nearly, how did he arrive at an exact result for the earth's circumference?

The problem of the incorrect data used by Eratosthenes, especially the 3° difference in longitude, is brushed aside by Miller's remarks (p.6 and p.25), that they are corrected by giving the latitudinal difference between Alexandria and Syene as 7° 1/7 . This is not said in the Greek text, but only surmised by Miller defending Eratosthenes. Miller says Eratosthenes was able to correct his wrong longitudes by the inexact difference of the latitudes and thus find the real circumference of the earth. Committing two mistakes and arriving at the correct result means that he knew the result in advance." 



THE RESTORATION OF ANCIENT HISTORY (Dr. Gunnar Heinsohn's best work, one of top archaeologists in the world, demonstrating that the assumed historical period 2,100 - 600 BC never existed)


----------



## sandokhan (Dec 7, 2020)

We can also predict with accuracy what is going to happen in the future (geologically/astronomically) using the new radical chronology of the past.

Before the end of a world age, the following events will take place: pandemics, asteroids (the fall of an asteroid can also be faked using modern technology), geological upheavals.

Pandemics: Nibiru/Mercury/Typhon - mycobacterium avium, bacillus anthracis, enterica serovar typhi / Venus - poxviridae

M. avium is accompanied by influenza (SARS-CoV-1, SARS-CoV-2, SARS-CoV-3, or passenger viruses).

Sequences from SARS-CoV, called SARS-CoV-2 and SARS-CoV-3, were studied as early as 2008:

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2395109
That is, Covid-19 was going to happen anyway, as the end of a world age approaches:

https://www.theflatearthsociety.org/forum/index.php?topic=30499.msg2281944#msg2281944


----------



## SonofaBor (Dec 7, 2020)

A very interesting thread. And is the case with all works devoted to this subject, quite stupefying in its scope and implications.

So, I'll venture a simple question:

Do you have any thoughts on the American Revolution of 1776?


----------



## sandokhan (Jan 3, 2021)

There is only one person who has correctly indicated the symbol for 666 (John C. Pippy).










However, in order to find out what is going on, we must decipher 666 mathematically, something which has not been accomplished before.



> The book of Revelation seems to have been originally a Jewish Messianic Apocalypse which was later Christianized to some degree, but still retains is "Dead Sea Scroll" flavouring, albeit in very bad Greek.
> 
> What is added into the margins ("marginalia") later gets copied into the body of the text so that the end result is that the book becomes longer and longer over time.
> 
> ...




Rev. 13:5

and power was given unto him to continue forty and two months.


42 months = 1260 days

The number 666, therefore, IS TO BE BOUNDED BY 1260.


1260 actually has 36 divisors.


1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9

A B C D E F G H I
J K L M N O P Q R
S T U V W X Y Z


CHI XI STIGMA


36 42 48 54 60 66 72 78 84

A B C D E F G H I
J K L M N O P Q R
S T U V W X Y Z

(36, 66 and 78 are triangular numbers).




> The number 37 can be said to represent the ‘key to wisdom’. Why the ‘key to wisdom’? Well, if it is a key it means it can be turned or used to open something. When 37 is ‘turned’ it becomes 73, which is the exact numerical value of the Hebrew word chokmah, which means wisdom.




​

The perimeter (boundary) of a triangular number.

P36 = 21 (3 x 7) 36 is generated by 8

P666 = 105 (3 x 35) 666 is generated by 36

P2701 = 216 (3 x 72) 2701 is generated by 73


666 = 6 x 111

111 = 45 + 66 = 74 + 37 = 73 + 38


666 is being generated by 36

36 is being generated by 8


73 = 45 + 28 (45 and 28 triangular numbers)
38 = 10 + 28 (10 and 28 triangular numbers)


216 = 105 + 111


The letters of the name are to be found amongst the 36 divisors of 1260 (letters A through U). Their total sum will be 111 (8/H is already one of the letters since it generates both 36 and 666).

Only these divisors can be included:

1 2 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 12 14 15 18 20 and 21 (letters A through U)


*36 = 15 + 21*

15 is being generated by 5
21 is being generated by 6


The sought after name will have 11 letters.


----------



## Cheyenes83 (Jan 3, 2021)

Coronavirus


----------



## sandokhan (Jan 3, 2021)

Co-rona
Co-vid



> *prefix*. Legal *Definition* of *co*-  1 : with : together : joint :  2a : associated in an action with another



What could possibly be the nature of the other pandemic? That is why one needs the new radical chronology of history.

Coronavirus does not have the letter H in it.



​Symbol #2 is the letter H which stands at the center of the swastika.

https://campbellmgold.co.uk/archive_esoteric/lost_continent_mu_churchward_1931.pdf (pg 98-99)


----------



## Cheyenes83 (Jan 3, 2021)

Al I could understand is “universe, 4 elements, primary force, spears (launches), master builder (God) “ and there is no explination for the last symbol.  So in English it would sound like. God launches huge primary force like a spear / arrow and something with the 4 elements and universe. It sounds like a cataclysm ?!


----------



## NigeWz (Jan 4, 2021)

666 is the 'mark of the beast', and no-one can 'buy or sell' without it. In the original Hebrew text, the work 'mark' is translated as a 'stamp' (on a coin). Therefore the 'mark of the beast' (system), simply relates to currency. I am NOT saying that the 666 reference does not have a much deeper meaning, and the OP relates it well, but people need to understand that it's NOT the lie-rus vax. 
We can also trace the origins of the 666 'beast system' to the year we know as 1666. If we remove the added 1000 years, we get the year 666. His-story tells us that there was a 'Great Plague' in London in 1665 (about as real as today's lie-rus), and that it was wiped-out during the 'Great Fire of London' (clearly a FF) in 1666. It was during this fire that many Londoners fled in boats along the river Thames. Many never returned. This allowed King Charles II and the Vatican to create the C'est que Vie trust and, essentially, steal all the unclaimed property. This was the beginning of the 'strawman', and, of course, the 'beast system' that we're still living in today.


----------



## sandokhan (Jun 2, 2021)

*Comet Encke: Paleo-astrobiology of M. africanum, B. anthracis, HCoV-OC43 - Sars-Cov-2 = Mycoplasma pneumoniae*



> “Shooting stars” are harmless—nothing more than tiny meteors burning up in the atmosphere—so why should we be in the least bit concerned about a meteor stream? In the case of the fifty or so distinct and separate meteor streams that have now been discovered by astronomers—the Leonids, the Perseids, the Andromedids, etc—the answer to this question is that in most cases there is probably no danger and nothing to fear. Since most of the particles that they contain are indeed tiny, they represent no threat to the earth. But it is quite a different matter with the Taurids. As Clube, Napier, Hoyle and Wickramasinghe have demonstrated, the Taurid stream is filled to overflowing with other much more massive material, sometimes visible, sometimes shrouded in clouds of dust, and all of it flying through space at tremendous velocities and intersecting the earth’s orbit twice a year, regular as clockwork, year in year out. Among the massive, deadly members of the Taurid family are Comet Encke.





> Clube and Napier’s research had convinced them that an as yet undetected companion to Comet Encke is orbiting at the very heart of the Taurid meteor stream. According to Professor Emilio Spedicato of the University of Bergamo: Tentative orbital parameters which could lead to its observation are estimated. It is predicted that in the near future (around the year 2030) the earth will cross again that part of the torus that contains the fragments, an encounter that in the past has dramatically affected mankind. (from Magicians of the Gods)


And F. Whipple's outgassing theory (jets of gaseous material expelled from its surface), put forth for comet Encke, was published in order for mainstream astrophysics to save face: Encke had found that the comet’s orbital period was decreasing by about 2.5 hours every revolution and had showed that this behaviour could not be explained by gravitational perturbations (slight changes in an orbit) caused by the planets.

F. Whipple chose to disregard the clear data which proved that Encke is an electric comet.

Professor W. Stanley Jevons wrote in Nature, December 28, 1871:



> “The observed regular diminution of period of Encke’s comet is still, I believe, an unexplained phenomenon for which it is necessary to invent a special hypothesis, a Deus ex machina, in the shape of an imaginary resisting medium... It is asserted by Mr. R. A. Proctor, Prof. Osborne Reynolds, and possibly others, that comets owe many of their peculiar phenomena to electric action... I merely point out that if the approach of a comet to the sun causes the development of electricity arising from the comet’s motion, a certain resistance is at once accounted for.”


Cometary charging


> “It is possible, however, that there are also other, just as natural, ways of looking at the matter. It might be imagined that after great heating by direct insolation, the comet is charged negatively by cathode-rays from the sun, and that the charging reaches so high a potential that the comet discharges itself electrically, so to speak in the direction of its own shadow. These discharges may also be imagined to be due to some extent to an emission of secondary rays from the cosmic dust of the comet. I have been led to this thought by experimental analogies which will be described farther on. Answering to the idea that a comet is an accumulation of carbonaceous cosmic dust almost without atmosphere, I have carried out experiments in which the cathode in a vacuum-tube consisted of a carbonaceous material. The most recent investigations of the comet-spectrum seem to indicate that the radiation from a cornet may be compared to that from a cathode in a Crookes ‘ tube (DESLANDRES, FOWLER).”
> [..]
> 
> “It would be natural, therefore, to compare the above-mentioned layers that were favorable to the development of comet ‘s tails with the pencils of the strongest and magnetically stiffest corpuscle-rays which we imagine to emanate from the region surrounding the sun-spots, and which, when they sweep past our earth, produce powerful magnetic disturbances. It may be that it is these very rays, with their abundance of energy, that can charge the comet mass to a high negative tension, and thus occasion the secondary electric discharge from the comet into space.
> “One circumstance that speaks strongly in favour of a hypothesis such as this, is the greater development thought to have been found in years of sun-spot maxima than in years of sun-spot minima. This has been demonstrated, for instance, in Encke ‘s comet, by BERBERICH and BOSLER, the latter having given an exceedingly interesting graphic representation of this condition, which is reproduced here. The agreement, as will be seen, is so striking that it seems to leave little room for doubt that we here have phenomena that must be intimately connected with one another.”






Birkeland’s Fig. 230. Top curve, dotted: Comet brightness Bottom curve, solid: Number of sunspots. Original chart by M. J. Bosler (1909)

M. J. Bosler, “Sur les variations d’éclat de la comète d’Encke et la période des taches solaires” FULL TEXT (1909) Comptes rendus hebdomadaires des séances de l’Académie des sciences, 1909 (T. 148). Chart: page 1740

Comptes rendus hebdomadaires des séances de l'Académie des sciences / publiés... par MM. les secrétaires perpétuels | 1909-01 | Gallica


Comments on the Origin and Spread of the 2019 Coronavirus

Influenza from Space?

https://vixra.org/pdf/2002.0118v1.pdf

What'sNEW in Cosmic Ancestry, Jan - Apr 2020

DEFINE_ME

https://www.panspermia.org/virusesfromspace2.pdf



> The lethal wave of influenza in 1918-19... was first detected on the same day in Boston and Bombay. Yet in spreading within the United States it took three weeks to go from Boston to New York. — Fred Hoyle and Chandra Wickramasinghe


Leading scientist predicted pandemic on November 25th, 2019 - The Cosmic Tusk


https://cosmictusk.com/wp-content/uploads/CurrentScience2020-copy.pdf

Human endogenous retroviruses in health and disease

https://www.researchgate.net/public...gion_Evolution_Plague_and_Diseases_From_Space

Journal of Cosmology

https://www.longdom.org/open-access...he-theory-of-panspermia-2332-2519.1000111.pdf


Comet Encke encounters with Mercury (both heavenly bodies are former satellites of Jupiter)

Meteor Showers on Mercury May Explain Astronomical Puzzle

NASA - The Sun Rips Off a Comet's Tail

Mercury Experiences Seasonal Meteor Showers, Say NASA Scientists | Astronomy | Sci-News.com

Impact Vaporization as a Possible Source of Mercury's Calcium Exosphere | Semantic Scholar

https://agupubs.onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/pdfdirect/10.1002/2017JE005304

MESSENGER Reveals Possible Source of Surge of Calcium in Mercury Exosphere

Mercury is regularly pelted with dust from comet Encke

https://m.facebook.com/bronzeagecol...psea-narrativepictured-comet/563511577169249/

http://www.astro.uwo.ca/~wiegert/papers/2006Icarus.182.161.pdf

https://agupubs.onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/pdf/10.1002/2015GL065361

https://www.nasa.gov/feature/goddard/mercury-gets-meteoroid-shower-from-comet-encke

https://www.mercurynews.com/2020/04...oks-like-its-wearing-a-coronavirus-face-mask/

https://www.seti.org/sickness-space

https://arxiv.org/ftp/arxiv/papers/1208/1208.5035.pdf

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7340401/


Comet Encke is a former satellite of Typhon (Mercury/Aten/Nibiru).





*Sars-Cov-2 pandemic in 1915-1917*

https://academic.oup.com/jtm/advance-article/doi/10.1093/jtm/taaa206/5955501

Therefore, the analogy between the Spanish influenza pandemic of 1918-1919 and Covid-19, as has been published in various medical journals, is completely wrong.

Here is the correct comparison:

1915-1917 Sars-Cov-2     2019-2020 Sars-Cov-2

1918-1919 Influenza        2021-2022 HCoV-OC43

Sars-Cov-1 and Sars-Cov-2 have cross-reacting antibodies with HCoV-OC43:

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC8023607

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2095096/



> "Producing the spike antibodies for Covid-19 alone (which all the current US and Western World "vaccines" do) could plausibly, given this two-way antigenic cross-reactivity, cause what is currently a "common cold" from HCoV-OC43 to turn into a lethal cytokine storm if you got said cold after being vaccinated while you had an antibody titer but no "N" protein recognition because it isn't in the vaccine."




https://www.thelancet.com/journals/laninf/article/PIIS1473-3099(11)70151-7/fulltext



> A new analysis of influenza outbreak patterns in several navies in 1918 suggests that the first and second waves of the pandemic were caused by "antigenically distinct" viruses, a conclusion that runs counter to some other recent studies.
> 
> The two waves of infection were probably caused by antigenically distinct influenza viruses—not by one virus that suddenly increased in pathogenicity between the first and second waves, says the report by G. Dennis Shanks, MD, of the Australian Army Malaria Institute, and colleagues.
> 
> "The three waves of infection are often assumed to share the same viral cause; however, little objective evidence supports this notion," the report says.





> The third wave pandemic was just as strong as the second wave, but the end of the war in November 1918 removed the conditions that allowed the disease to spread so far and so quickly.  Historians now believe that the fatal severity of the Spanish flu’s “second wave” was caused by a mutated virus spread by wartime troop movements.
> Somewhere in Europe, a mutated strain of the Spanish flu virus had emerged.




Covid-19 = M. avium (mycobacterium avium) and passenger viruses (such as Sars-Cov-2)

Since viruses are actually mycobacterium (cell wall deficient) and mycoplasma, Sars-Cov-2 = Mycoplasma pneumoniae

https://www.academia.edu/43416919/H...inally_Unlock_the_Many_Mysteries_of_COVID_19_   (pg 9-12)

Sars-Cov-1 = M. avium:

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7131758/


https://science.sciencemag.org/content/sci/370/6513/203/F1.large.jpg (official images of sars-cov-2)

Spike proteins of mycoplasma pneumoniae:

https://i.ibb.co/QfCrnK9/mysp.jpg

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC421615/ (Spike Structure at the Interface between Gliding Mycoplasma mobile Cells)

https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/6801766/ (Mycoplasma pneumoniae infection: role of a surface protein in the attachment organelle)

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7358157/ (Concomitant infection with COVID-19 and Mycoplasma pneumoniae)

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7280653/ (Outcomes of patients coinfected with COVID‐19 and Mycoplasma pneumoniae in the USA)

https://www.microbiologyresearch.org/content/journal/acmi/10.1099/acmi.0.000212?crawler=true (Mycoplasma pneumoniae co-infection with SARS-CoV-2: A case report)

https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/ijd.15090 (COVID-19 and Mycoplasma pneumoniae: SARS-CoV-2 false positive or coinfection?)

https://covid19.researcher.life/art...-outcome/6fdb83d7-fdaf-4111-965a-cea494a28613

https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s15010-020-01483-8 (Co-infection of SARS-CoV-2 with Chlamydia or Mycoplasma pneumoniae: a case series and review of the literature)

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7437800/ (Human coronavirus OC43 infection associated pneumonia)

https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fmicb.2020.00685/full (Characterization of an Immunoglobulin Binding Protein (IbpM) From Mycoplasma pneumoniae)

https://www.pnas.org/content/112/16/5165 (Structure of CARDS toxin, a unique ADP-ribosylating and vacuolating cytotoxin from Mycoplasma pneumoniae)

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6966865/ (Mycoplasma pneumoniae pneumonia associated thrombosis)

https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/BF01314960 (Links and interactions between mycoplasmas and viruses: past confusions and present realities)

Very interestingly, in the period february - april 2003, researchers thought that Sars-Cov-1 was caused by Chlamydia pneumoniae:

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1550436/


> At the time, the official line in China was that atypical pneumonia, as it was then called, was caused by a Chlamydia bacterium, says Yang Ruifu, a soft-spoken microbiologist and a member of the team at the Academy of Military Medical Sciences (AMMS) that discovered the coronavirus.





> In some few sections, coronavirus-like particles were concurrently seen. A coronavirus RNA- polymerase segment (440 bp) was amplified from the lung tissues of two cases of the SARS. After inoculated with materials from the lung samples, the similar Chlamydia-like particles were also found in the inoculated 293 cells. Since the Chlamydia-like agents visualized in both organs and cell cultures could not react with the genus specific antibodies against Chlamydia and monoclonal antibodies against C. pneumoniae and C. psittaci, the results might well be suggestive of a novel Chlamydia-like agent. Since the novel Chlamydia-like agent was found co-existing with a coronavirus-like agent in the dead cases of SARS, it looks most likely that both the agents play some roles in the disease.


https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/12887816/


----------



## sandokhan (Jun 3, 2021)

It turns out that two different vaccines were used: one for the tests, one for the public.

https://ijvtpr.com/index.php/IJVTPR/article/view/23/36


> There were considerably more of these fragmented forms of RNA found in the commercially manufactured products than in the products used in clinical trials. The latter were produced via a much more tightly controlled manufacturing process …



Why is astrobiology so important when it comes to understanding covid-19? Because at the end of a world age, certain geological and astronomical upheavals allow the pathogenic agents released by cometary dust to infiltrate our atmosphere in much greater quantities than usual. No one can figure out how this pandemic got started (was it a bioweapon, was it a leak from the Wuhan lab) because the most important aspect is left untouched: paleo-astrobiology.

K. Kuckens, The Children of Amarna



> In the early stages of investigation the demography of Amarna was compared to populations that were affected by various epidemics: small pox, influenza of 1918, and the Bubonic Plague. The demographic profiles of Amarna and those affected by epidemics matched up almost exactly.











And Amarna was flourishing (a city in full activity) right at the end of the last cosmic cataclysm (1760-1765 AD - new radical chronology of history / 1400 BC official chronology of history).

A sequence of three pandemics: influenza, plague, smallpox.

Plague at Penrith, possible cause anthrax:

http://www.northcravenheritage.org....SHREGISTERSandDATA/Tudorbirthsetc/penrith.pdf

The Black Death Revisited



> The zoologist Graham Twigg, in his book The Black Death: A Biological Reappraisal (1984), argued that plague as we know it simply can’t spread as fast as the Black Death. He proposed lung-borne anthrax as the agent of the Black Death.



Influenza, pulmonary anthrax, smallpox.

However, due to the liquid crystals (spike proteins) and HeLa cells in the vaccines, the possibility that M. africanum (ebola) might also cause problems (ebola pacients who receive covid-19 vaccines), is very real.

EBOLA…OR AFRICAN STRAINS OF TUBERCULOSIS?


----------



## sandokhan (Jun 4, 2021)

*Magnetogenetics and ferritin proteins*:

https://www.pascalab.org/uploads/2/4/0/4/24040167/li_et_al_nanoletters_2019.pdf


Liquid crystals: Magnetic control of an active gel (liquid crystals)

https://core.ac.uk/download/pdf




> Genetically engineered model polymers, based on multiple consecutive copies of the principal repeated sequence in native adenovirus spike protein, can self-assemble into a liquid crystalline phase in solution.


C. Viney, in Encyclopedia of Materials: Science and Technology, 2001



> Here, to better understand the initial step of infection at an atomic level, we determined the crystal structure of the receptor-binding domain (RBD) of the spike protein of SARS-CoV-2 bound to the cell receptor ACE2.


J. Lan, Structure of the SARS-CoV-2 spike receptor-binding domain bound to the ACE2 receptor

https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.02.19.956235v1.full.pdf



> A virus needs a specific host to survive and the infected host cells need iron to replicate the virus.



https://arxiv.org/ftp/arxiv/papers/1510/1510.02161.pdf

Spontaneous Liquid Crystal and Ferromagnetic Ordering of Colloidal Magnetic Nanoplates


The liquid crystals will act as an amplifier for the transmission of biophotons. Let us remember that L. Montagnier discovered the fact that bacteria communicate over huge distances through radio waves. Normally, the light emitted by the DNA is weak, but has a high degree of coherence (a ultra-weak laser). Then, the liquid crystals (spike proteins) will act both as an emitter and as a receiver for the signals transmitted by the mycobacterium and mycoplasma. That is why the mRNA vaccines do not even need HeLa cells to be able to activate the radiowave transmission between bacteria. Thus, the M. avium in the vaccinated people will exchange information with the M. avium in the atmosphere: this is exactly how the new powerful strains emerged at once all over the world, mostly without travel history. And M. avium has two even more powerful relatives: B. anthracis and M. africanum. Right now, epidemiologists and virologists do not even fathom the idea that Covid-19 is raining down from the atmosphere, let alone entertain the notion that even stronger pathogenic agents could follow also from the atmosphere (cometary dust).


----------



## sandokhan (Jun 4, 2021)

P-brane says that the radius of the FE is 6,000 miles (9,600 km). That is a huge amount, since the circumference will measure at least 6 x 9,600 = 57,600 km.

My take is that the radius is 6,363.63 km, and then the circumference comes to about 40,000 km.

Perhaps what he was after is to have an equivalent surface area as that of a globe with a radius of 6,363 km.

Surface area of a sphere: 4πr^2

Surface area of a circle: πr^2








The radius of the FE map is 6363.6363 km.

The *equivalent *surface area of a circle for the formula 4πr^2 is: *π(2r)^2*.

That is, the radius of the RE map has to be *12727.2727 km*.

That is, you take the second map, DOUBLE its radius and fill in the remaining space with water.

For a radius of 6,363 km, the interstate highway 40 distance of 2,550 miles has to be wrong.


----------



## dreamtime (Jun 4, 2021)

You can write about anything in this thread. Tell me which title you want for it, currently it's a tongue-in-cheek placeholder. Unfortunately your contributions often do not fit into this forum and annoy many other users, so we have to do something about it.

There are some that like your posts, so we don't want to keep you from posting, but I think it helps everyone if they can find your posts in one place. 

You can do 2-3 different threads, one per topic, if you like. For example, one about flat earth, one about covid.


----------



## Worsaae (Jun 4, 2021)

Great post Sandokhan. I would like to add that, under the flat earth model, we do not know the surface area.


----------



## Lightseeker (Jun 4, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> You can write about anything in this thread. Tell me which title you want for it, currently it's a tongue-in-cheek placeholder. Unfortunately your contributions often do not fit into this forum and annoy many other users, so we have to do something about it.
> 
> There are some that like your posts, so we don't want to keep you from posting, but I think it helps everyone if they can find your posts in one place.
> 
> You can do 2-3 different threads, one per topic, if you like. For example, one about flat earth, one about covid.



I want to see Sandokhan talking flat Earth at a party.


----------



## sandokhan (Jun 4, 2021)

What if the triangulation method used in the 18th century (official chronology of history) and the 19th century surveying methods/geodesy is wrong? What if the spherical trigonometrical methods incorporated a curvature of the Earth which did not exist in reality?

Errors in measuring the cruising altitude of aircrafts/amateur rockets:

Advanced Flat Earth Theory


----------



## grav (Jun 4, 2021)

sandokhan said:


> My take is that the radius is 6,363.63 km


3953 miles?

You are kidding, right?


----------



## sandokhan (Jun 4, 2021)

I am using the global Piri Reis map (shown in the OP).

There is one subject which no other FE has ever dared to touch: long distance artillery ballistics: there are two formulas, one for RE, one for FE. The US Navy used the RE formulas, which account for curvature, during WWII, successfully. That is why no one else could explain what is going on. 

Advanced Flat Earth Theory

Advanced Flat Earth Theory

The second subject matter is seismic waves:

Advanced Flat Earth Theory

Now, given that seismic waves and long distance artillery ballistics can be explained beautifully on a FE, is it possible that similar errors were made with the surveying methods of the 19th century, where a spherical (or ellipsoid model) earth was assumed from the start?


----------



## grav (Jun 5, 2021)

Links to abstruse math formulae do not prove a point, especially when they are based on unfamiliar constants.
I'm not saying the methods and results are wrong.
You just can't expect ordinary people to follow the calculations.

As to your contention that true measurements are hidden from us -- I doubt you will get any argument from any of us.  The freemasons are in charge of maps and textbooks and groupthink. What they claim is what makes the stationary world go round.


----------



## sandokhan (Jun 5, 2021)

What instrument was used for land surveying (plane/geodetic) in the 18th century (official chronology of history) and during the 19th century? Exactly, the theodolite (with a reflector). In the official chronology, Cassini and Picard *assumed* that the Earth is a sphere (or an ellipsoid) and proceeded with the triangulation nonetheless, without having any proof of any actual curvature of the surface.

http://web.pdx.edu/~i1kc/courses/Surveying/Handouts/JGE Paper 1 - Introduction.pdf (pg 14, curvature and refraction)

So, automatic corrections are made for curvature.

But here is something no one else has ever thought of: since there will always be some misalignment between the source and the reflector, the strings of light used by the theodolite will be subject to the influence of the Coriolis effect. That is, the path of the light strings will be deflected. This fact is not taken into consideration by land surveyors at all.

Error and Correction for the Curvature of the Earth, and Refraction (Surveying) - Civil Engineering Soft Studies

The Coriolis effect manifested itself even during the Michelson-Morley experiment.

Dr. Patrick Cornille (Essays on the Formal Aspects of Electromagnetic Theory, pg. 141):





A. Michelson and E. Morley SIMPLY MEASURED THE CORIOLIS EFFECT OF THE ETHER DRIFT. Since they did not use a phase-conjugate mirror or a fiber optic equipment, the Coriolis force effects ("attractive" and "repulsive") upon the light *offset each other*.

The positive (slight deviations) from the null result are due to a residual surface enclosed by the multiple path beam (the Coriolis effect registered by a Sagnac interferometer). Dayton Miller also measured the Coriolis effect of the ether drift in his experiment (Mount Wilson, 1921-1924 and 1925-1926, and Cleveland, 1922-1924).

https://www.theflatearthsociety.org/forum/index.php?topic=30499.msg1827111#msg1827111 (Ole Romer's falsified biography)

Therefore, curvature is assumed to be a real factor in land surveying calculations. In addition, the lateral deflection of the light strings (Coriolis effect) is not even taken into consideration.


----------



## sandokhan (Jun 5, 2021)

https://www.researchgate.net/public...the_Levant_Ugarit_Forschungen_48_2017_223-247 (plagues brought by Nergal over the Middle East, both an epidemic and a pestilence)

Nergal = Apollo = Nibiru = Mercury

Mercury is Apollo as a morning star, Hermes as an evening star.

Velikovsky overlooked these facts and presented Nergal as describing the planet Mars in his Worlds in Collision; the cosmic cataclysms involving Nibiru, Venus, Mars occurred exactly in the same period of time (some 260 years ago), and were not separated by hundreds of years, as had been described by Velikovsky. The Penrith plagues belong to the same period of time, and not some 150 years earlier.







sandokhan said:


> 1915-1917 Sars-Cov-2 2019-2020 Sars-Cov-2
> 
> 1918-1919 Influenza 2021-2022 HCoV-OC43



https://arxiv.org/pdf/1501.01620.pdf

Transduction of DNA information through water and electromagnetic waves

https://arxiv.org/pdf/1104.3113.pdf

Electromagnetic Signals from Bacterial DNA

The fact that all bacteria are connected by quantum entanglement is not known at all in the medical profession, and using the spike proteins as an amplifier device will permit the mycobacterium/mycoplasma an even easier means of communication over great distances.

Advanced Flat Earth Theory (quantum entanglement of morphic fields)


----------



## grav (Jun 5, 2021)

sandokhan said:


> Therefore, curvature is assumed to be a real factor in land surveying calculations.




"curvature is assumed" ........by whom? Do surveyors factor in 8xdxd?
Engineers add 8 inches of curve in a mile-long tunnel? 
Does the ether drift/Coriolis make that much difference?

Thr Suez Canal is 100 miles long. Did its builders curve the concrete walls to accommodate the assumed bendy water?
No . way .
Surveyors and civil engineers who work on large construction projects know full well that the world is flat as a pancake. But their head knokers are all 33rd degree f-masons.


----------



## sandokhan (Jun 9, 2021)

What if a much more dangerous pathogenic agent (BSL-4) escaped from the Wuhan lab back in December, 2019? Intentionally, of course. Are there any reports of such a second leak? Yes, there are, but nobody else seems to remember them. That would explain the tremendous panic of the local authorities who scrambled to contain this very dangerous bacteria as fast as they could. What if this second pathogenic agent is related to sars-cov-2 (mycoplasma pneumoniae)? Mycoplasma penumoniae is the passenger "virus" for M. avium (BSL-3).



sandokhan said:


> Sars-Cov-1 and Sars-Cov-2 have cross-reacting antibodies with HCoV-OC43:
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC8023607
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2095096/



Now, it turns out that Sars-Cov-2 has cross-reacting antibodies with H1N1 as well.


----------



## sandokhan (Jun 9, 2021)

*Greenland Theory*

The most unusual flat earth theory combined with the new chronology of history, with details you have never seen before:

Greenland Theory


----------



## Oracle (Jun 9, 2021)

sandokhan said:


> *Greenland Theory*
> 
> The most unusual flat earth theory combined with the new chronology of history, with details you have never seen before:
> 
> Greenland Theory


I was interested at first,as I enjoy new theories and information until I came to this bit...


> The removal of Doggerland occurred shortly after Anno Domini (i.e., 000 AD/BC) and was accomplished by the use of Roman gunpowder (i.e., dynamite) and thousands of slaves. The remains of Doggerland were evidently dumped by ship off the coast of Norway, now known as the Afen and Storegga Slides. However, prior to the removal of Doggerland, the Roman Empire erected Antonine's Wall and Hadrian's Wall in northern England to prevent the people from seeing and hearing the use of explosives, a military secret which was not known at the time. Whether or not these walls preceded the Omega-shaped wall surrounding Greenland in northern Canada and Russia is not known, but they were built nonetheless. By the time the walls came down, maps had been altered and the local population had forgotten that Doggerland ever existed.


Dynamite and slaves,eh?
Moving the rubble by ships and no one knew because  Hadrian's wall blocked sight and sound of explosives?!
That's quite the stretch of imagination.

As an aside I am glad you have your own thread. As much as your style of/approach to posting around the site can be testing to ones patience, you have a remarkable spread of knowledge and reading and post many valuable links which I for one appreciate. Had you got yourself banned I was considering assembling them from all your posts into a Resources thread. I still think that should be done but am grateful I don't have to do it.
Perhaps you might consider doing that yourself if admin were in agreement?
Just a suggestion.

Edit: Just to be clear,I am by no means questioning the existence of Doggerland just how the author claims it to have disappeared. The roman world capital of the city of Thule is an interesting concept to explore.


----------



## sandokhan (Jun 12, 2021)

dreamtime wrote:



> 130 years ago Michelson and Morley proved beyond doubt that the earth does not move, and in that time it was generally accepted that the aether exist.



No.

The MMX detected the Coriolis effect which could have two possible causes: either the Earth is rotating, or the ether drift is rotating above the surface of the Earth. Rotation of the Earth can be detected ONLY by the Sagnac effect.



> “The actual displacement was certainly less than the twentieth part of this.” A “twentieth part” of the fringe shifting corresponding to 30 km/sec brings us to fringe shifting corresponding to at least 1.5 km/sec. After they run this figure through their calculations, Michelson and Morley then tell us: “the velocity of the Earth with respect to the ether is probably less than one-sixth the Earth’s orbital velocity, and certainly less than one-fourth.” One sixth of 30 km/sec is 4.8 km/sec, which agrees precisely with the average of 4.0 km/sec in the majority of the interferometer experiments.



While the fringe shifts were nowhere near what would be expected for an Earth moving at 30km/sec around the sun, they still detected the effect of the Coriolis force.

That is why Michelson and Gale carried out the next important experiment, the MGX, in 1925. Again, they did detect the Coriolis effect, but not the Sagnac effect. However, Albert Michelson substituted the Coriolis effect formula for the Sagnac effect equation, and claimed the Earth is rotating around its own axis.

Here is the correct SAGNAC EFFECT formula for the MGX:

Advanced Flat Earth Theory (two consecutive messages)

As for the "deconstruction of modern quantum physics", you need to address the stability of the atom itself, a journey which will take you very far, Bohr and Schrodinger, the vortex model of the atom, all the way to the most mysterious feature of the atom itself: the Riemann zeta function waves (energy levels of the atom).


----------



## sandokhan (Jun 13, 2021)

It is very easy to infer that the works attributed to William of Ockham were forged at a later date. In the official chronology of history, Nicholas of Cusa had based some of this dissertations on theology/philosophy on the writings of Ockham.



> In March 1437 the council of Basle considered a proposal of Nikolaus von Kues (Cusanus) to omit the last seven days of May 1439 and thus bring back the vernal equinox to 21 March. Pope Sixtus IV (pope 1471-1484) began preparations for a calendar reform and invited the astronomer and mathematician Johannes Müller (Regiomontanus, after his home city of Königsberg in Franconia) to come to Rome.



Since the Council of Nicaea could not have taken place before the year 876-877 AD, Nikolaus von Kues couldn't possibly have made such a proposal in 1439 AD.


*Pompeii, House of the Physician mosaic, Lexovisaurus depicted*

Dinosaurs In Literature, History and Art: Denial Is Not Just A River In Egypt: Suppressed Evidence of Human, Dinosaur and Other "Extinct" Fauna Interaction in First Century Roman, Nilotic Art .... Page 56



> Both of the images above are from the "Hunt" mosaic discovered in the House of the physician in Pompeii, Rome. When the images are discussed, it is within academia, not with the general public. The apology given for the oversized reptiles is that they are simply nile crocodiles. This is not the case.  The crocodiles on these Nile works were rendered realistically and accurately as shown in this rendering from the Nile Mosaic below:
> 
> Note that in the first two images, and in the complete mural below a man is battling a reptile taller than himself with a shield and a spear. Compare the man, the dinosaur and the building at the center of the image.
> 
> The creature on the right has a dermal ridge, unlike a crocodile but exactly like certain dinosaur types.



*Egyptian Pteranodon*

The s8intcom Blogger


----------



## grav (Jun 13, 2021)

sandokhan said:


> As for the "deconstruction of modern quantum physics", you need to address the stability of the atom itself, a journey which will take you very far, Bohr and Schrodinger, the vortex model of the atom, all the way to the most mysterious feature of the atom itself: the Riemann zeta function waves (energy levels of the atom).


The "atom" is indeed another vortex hypnosis that will take you very very very far.
Far from true science.
The very idea of a central object around which other objects swirl -- demonstrates the ease with which freemasons have kicked the scientific method to the curb.

The whole concept requires a belief in gravity. And here the freemasons take us on another ride into hypothetical nonsense.  

And then we have e=mc^2, another pretty fiction put forth when the poster child of relativity became the face of the Body Scientific.

And I haven't even mentioned the current crisis hoax.


----------



## sandokhan (Jun 13, 2021)

Nuclei, Primes and the Random Matrix Connection

Nuclei, Primes and the Random Matrix Connection

The most startling and profound discovery in quantum mechanics, in fact in all of science, was made at the end of the 20th century: the energy levels of the atoms are related to the distribution of zeta zeros (Riemann's zeta function).

[PDF] Riemann Zeta Function and Hydrogen Spectrum | Semantic Scholar

Riemann Zeta Function and Hydrogen Spectrum

In fact, the energy levels of all of the atoms (including U-238) are related to the distribution of the zeta zeros:

From Prime Numbers to Nuclear Physics and Beyond

https://arxiv.org/pdf/1505.07481.pdf


https://aip.scitation.org/doi/pdf/10.1063/1.5124598


In 1932, while he was searching through Riemann's notes, C. Siegel discovered the most difficult and complex asymptotic expansion of all time: the Riemann-Siegel formula.

Here is one of its remainder terms:






The formula:





https://michaelberryphysics.files.wordpress.com/2013/06/berry483.pdf

The derivation of the Riemann-Siegel formula was the most difficult calculation of the 19th century, and certainly one of the most difficult of all time (see H.M. Edwards, Riemann's Zeta Function, chapter 7).










Since the energy levels of the atom resemble the distribution of the zeta zeros, we are to believe that before the Big Bang ever occurred, an unconscious nature had accomplished the following:

-it had solved the Riemann hypothesis satisfactorily

-it could generate an algorithm to find all of the zeros, with total precision to the nth decimal digit (if a single zero is wrong by a single digit, the entire algorithm fails) (using either the Riemann-Siegel formula, or the Franca-LeClair formula is out of the question)

-it could fit an infinity of zeta zeros on a finite segment/interval

I was able to find not only the algorithm itself, but also to describe the correct model of the boson which is generating these Riemann zeta waves:

Advanced Flat Earth Theory

Advanced Flat Earth Theory


Let me debunk the fictional character William of Ockham in less than 30 seconds: as is well-known, bascinets with pivoting/mobile visors were invented in the XIVth century (official chronology of history).

This means Ockham was contemporary with the gladiators:


----------



## sandokhan (Jun 16, 2021)

So where does the sexagesimal system of measurement/counting come from?

Here is the source:





Each radius of the three circles measures 60 sacred cubits (38.13 meters, 90 - 51.85 degrees = 38.15 degrees, 51.85 degrees is the angle of slope of the Pyramid’s outer casing).



> The sacred cubit is designated in the form of a horseshoe projection, known as the "Boss" on the face of the Granite Leaf in the Ante-Chamber of the Pyramid. By application of this unit of measurement it was discovered to be subdivided into 25 equal parts known now as: Pyramid inches.


http://www.aldokkan.com/photos/great_pyramid/30_great_pyramid.jpg

The great pyramid of Gizeh is a very large scale representation of the smallest quantum particle (smaller than a boson), that is why the measurements are extremely precise (to the very centimeter).

Inside a boson, there are two such pyramid frustums , facing each other, while in the center the two apexes rotate in a merkabah form (one is a shadow of the other).

That is why at Gizeh, there must be an invisible, upside-down pyramid, exactly the size and shape of the visible pyramid; it is made of elements lighter than hydrogen.






Let us imagine our Universe to be the size of a subquark. We know that a subquark has some 14 billion bosons (and many more antibosons) inside its structure, and that a boson consists of two inverted pyramids which exchange aether and ether and the source of the Riemann zeta function waves inside the atom. Then, roughly, the Gizeh Pyramid would correspond to the size of the interior pyramids of a boson.

Ask any expert in taoism to explain the source of the five elements as they relate to yin and yang. They won't be able to explain this mystery.

The five elements are: 26.7, 53.4, 80, 136.1 and 534 (personified as earth, water, fire, air, ether [India], or as water, earth, metal, wood and fire [China]). The length of the smallest boson is 534 units.

The Queen's Chamber is generating aether (medium through which sound or ether propagates, stillness). The King's Chamber is generating ether (sound). Without aether, ether cannot come into existence. Without ether, aether cannot be activated. The perfect interaction of yin and yang. Yin = stillness, Yang = sound. These are the fundamental forces of the universe.

136.1 meters = 5,344 pyramid inches

The subterranean chamber = element earth
The elevation up to the queen's chamber = element water
From the top of the queen's chamber to the top of the king's chamber = element fire
The djed (amplifier) = air
Distance top of the djed to the top of the pyramid frustrum = 63.63 meters
The missing apex = fifth element (rotating bindu)

Everything comes into existence through the five elements (Riemann zeta function subdivision/fractal algorithm).

The original configuration of the Gizeh pyramid included many pairs of stones which actually made it possible for the inverted virtual pyramid to be activated. Twenty-seven pairs of diverse crystal stones that were evenly spaced along the whole length of each side of the Grand Gallery. Two pulsating crystals inside the queen's chamber, respectively in the king's chamber, and of course the apex crystal.


----------



## sandokhan (Jun 17, 2021)

> The coming pole shift (cyclic occurrence ) is gaining momentum and may be the E.L.E. predicted without the need for wars, famines, pestilence, or ice ages.



No pole shifts are possible in the heliocentric version of the universe.

Advanced Flat Earth Theory

Advanced Flat Earth Theory

Advanced Flat Earth Theory

Advanced Flat Earth Theory (Gizeh pyramid challenge for Velikovsky and heliocentrism)

In the geocentric version, it is the North Star itself which will move suddenly to create a pole shift of the entire dome, the Earth itself remains stationary.




> The New History explanation would have to be much more complex and difficult.


2.10 Roman Languages - Greenland Theory

5.03 Roman-English Alphabet - Greenland Theory


Modern quantum theory is using the wrong equations.




Wolfgang Pauli, one of the greatest physicists of the 20th century, was writing down the WRONG set of equations.





So did NdG Tyson.





These are the Heaviside-Lorentz equations, NOT the original set of Maxwell's equations.

Here is the original set:





In a significant development, a paper proving that the original J.C. Maxwell equations are invariant under Galilean transformations has been published by the IOP (Institute of Physics):

https://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.1088/1742-6596/1141/1/012052/pdf

International Conference on Mathematical Modelling in Physical Sciences
IOP Conf. Series: Journal of Physics: Conf. Series 1141 (2018) 012052

*Fundamentals of the theory of compressible oscillating ether*
Dr. Nikolai Magnitskii



> It is shown that the consequences of the system of these two equations are: a generalized nonlinear system of Maxwell-Lorentz equations that is invariant under Galileo transformations, the linearization of which leads to the classical system of Maxwell-Lorentz equations.
> 
> In the present paper, a complete generalized nonlinear system of Maxwell-Lorentz equations that is invariant under Galileo transformations is derived from the system of the ether equations (1.1), the linearization of which leads to the classical system of Maxwell-Lorentz equations.



TGR is a subluminal theory based on the Heaviside-Lorentz equations. Einstein explicitly had stated this fact:

Einstein, 1905:

"The principle of the constancy of the velocity of light is of course contained in Maxwell's equations”


One cannot have quantum gravity without particles, unless a non perturbative observable can be defined in their place



> Absence of particles means absence of Poincare invariance, no standard Fock space.
> 
> Particle physics is defined by local perturbative quantum field theory (Poincare groups).



However, Planck level physics is governed by general covariance.

That is why quantum gravity must be defined in terms of loops/knots.

Knot theory is the physical theory that classifies the independent physical states of the quantum field.

Genuine quantum gravitational physics is non perturbative.



> "General relativity forced in the quantum perturbative framework doesn't work."



Dr. Carlo Rovelli
Are knots quantum states of spacetime?
Knots, Topology And Quantum Field Theory (pg. 51-69)


----------



## sandokhan (Jun 28, 2021)

> Hello.
> I do not think this has been discussed here. I tried a search, but was unable to find results.
> Basically, I heard about a radical critic of "conventional chronology".
> All I know is that it is a female, and she has gone as far as saying that even the 20th century is false, and photos attributed to the 1930's were taken in the 1960's.
> ...


Marcia Ramalho?

The only other lady that I know of who mentions these kinds of subjects is Sylvie Iwanowa.


----------



## sandokhan (Jul 15, 2021)

> THE TROJAN HIDDEN IN THE “VACCINE” COULD BE THE PRION


The trojan hidden in the vaccine is Pseudouridine (Ψ).

Prions = mycobacterium paratuberculosis

Pseudouridine synthase Pus4/TruB can act as a prion:

A prion accelerates proliferation at the expense of lifespan



> Pandemic preparedness: the UK government modeled a coronavirus pandemic five years ago but kept the fact secret​


Something even more interesting: two separate pandemics (one to follow the other) were taken into consideration in 2019.




https://reliefweb.int/sites/reliefweb.int/files/resources/GPMB_annualreport_2019.pdf (page 10)

Coronavirus = Coronis (lover of Apollo)

Ψ = caduceus/trident/ankh, symbolizes a dual function: disease and cure (Apollo and Asclepius, one and the same)


----------



## sandokhan (Jul 25, 2021)

> What bugs the shit out of me though, is that the moon was said to exist prior to all these celestial makeovers. The Mayans and the Egyptians both speak of there having been 'four other suns' in the past, and they speak of the sun and moon being 'remade anew'. This means the Earth was inclined in four different ways to the sun in the past. Sometimes the sun and moon rose in the west and set in the east. this would indicate a pole reversal, if not an outright change of rotation. Some ancient accounts place the earth in a completely different orbit around the sun based on the number of days in a year prior to celestial rearrangement that resulted in our 'needing a new calendar' (Chinese king Yahoo) around 700BC.


No.

Velikovsky did not have enough data at his disposal to reach the correct conclusions. He thought that Nergal was Mars, when it was Nibiru/Erra/Aten/Mercury after all. Pallas-Typhon is Mercury/Nibiru, not Venus.

As I mentioned before, Velikovsky could not answer a very important question: if the pole shift occurred after the Giza pyramid had been built, why then wasn't its very accurate equinox/solstice calendar disturbed in the least?

Typhon was always accompanied by comet Encke. At the same time the end of a world age is caused by a plasma wave impact, one of the effects is the reversal of the magnetic poles.

Anyone interested in Velikovsky must read the sequel to Worlds in Collsion, Saturn and the Flood.

In the beginning, there were two Suns, one of which became the Moon, as soon as the first great cosmic cataclysm had occurred.


----------



## sandokhan (Jul 26, 2021)

> Aborigines of the New World: “the Sun and the moon had equal light in the past."






> At the other end of the world the Japanese asserted the same: the Nihongi Chronicle says that in the past "the radiance of the moon was next to that of the sun in splendor."






> Traditions of many peoples maintain that the Moon lost a large part of its light and became much dimmer than it had been in earlier ages.






> The memory of a world without a moon lives in oral tradition among the Indians. The Indians of the Bogota highlands in the eastern Cordilleras of Colombia relate some of their tribal reminiscences to the time before there was a moon. "In the earliest times, when the moon was not yet in the heavens," say the tribesmen of Chibchas.






> Traditions of diverse peoples offer corroborative testimony to the effect that in a very early age, but still in the memory of mankind, no moon accompanied the Earth.






> The Bundahishn tells that at a certain time in the past, the Earth had 24 hour a day light, coming from two Suns (the visible Sun and our present Moon) and that there were no solar or lunar eclipses.



Saturn and the Flood (vol. II, Worlds in Collision):

I. Velikovsky: In the Beginning





> "Some months ago," it wrote, "sensational news came from America of a society formed there for "turning silver into gold." Several scientists and capitalists established a syndicate in the United States called "The Argentaurum Syndicate"... The soul of the enterprise was a certain Emmens, who claims to have discovered the great secret of turning silver into gold in a special way that has so far been kept secret.



Chemistry is the study of visible matter. 

Alchemy is the study of elements lighter than hydrogen.

To turn lead/iron into gold/mercury, or silver into gold, one needs the philosopher's stone (ball lightning/udana/vril/antigravity), the catalyst, the alchemical agent which can cause the slight implosion of the atom (M-state of metals), so that the first state of ether can be achieved (baryon state of the atom).


----------



## sandokhan (Jul 27, 2021)

The Second Coming

Turning and turning in the widening gyre  
The falcon cannot hear the falconer;
Things fall apart; the centre cannot hold;
Mere anarchy is loosed upon the world,
The blood-dimmed tide is loosed, and everywhere  
The ceremony of innocence is drowned;
The best lack all conviction, while the worst  
Are full of passionate intensity.

Surely some revelation is at hand;
Surely the Second Coming is at hand.  
The Second Coming! Hardly are those words out  
When a vast image out of _Spiritus Mundi_
Troubles my sight: somewhere in sands of the desert  
A shape with lion body and the head of a man,  
A gaze blank and pitiless as the sun,  
Is moving its slow thighs, while all about it  
Reel shadows of the indignant desert birds.  
The darkness drops again; but now I know  
That twenty centuries of stony sleep
Were vexed to nightmare by a rocking cradle,  
And what rough beast, its hour come round at last,  
Slouches towards Bethlehem to be born?

W.B. Yeats (1919)

The poem was originally entitled "The Second Birth".

A typical comment:



> Obviously, the speaker does not mean that the literal Sphinx will travel to Bethlehem.



But that is *exactly* what William B. Yeats meant.


----------



## luddite (Jul 28, 2021)

grav said:


> The "atom" is indeed another vortex hypnosis that will take you very very very far.
> Far from true science.
> The very idea of a central object around which other objects swirl -- demonstrates the ease with which freemasons have kicked the scientific method to the curb.
> 
> The whole concept requires a belief in gravity. And here the freemasons take us on another ride into hypothetical nonsense.


Indeed. Gravity would make all life and planets impossible. Thankfully it is just a masonic fallacy.



sandokhan said:


> Chemistry is the study of visible matter.
> 
> Alchemy is the study of elements lighter than hydrogen.



That is a terrific description.



sandokhan said:


> To turn lead/iron into gold/mercury, or silver into gold, one needs the philosopher's stone (ball lightning/udana/vril/antigravity), the catalyst, the alchemical agent which can cause the slight implosion of the atom (M-state of metals), so that the first state of ether can be achieved (baryon state of the atom).


What do you mean by baryon?


----------



## sandokhan (Jul 28, 2021)

Hydrogen atom: nine laevorotatory subquarks = one proton, nine dextrorotatory subquarks = one electron. 18 subquarks in total.

Implosion of the atom: using double torsion, cymatics, Biefeld-Brown effect, Gersenshtein-Zeldovich effect. Implosion means that the single assemblage consisting of 18 subquarks will separate into two distinct groups made up of 9 subquarks, the baryon state of ether. A baryon has three quarks. A meson has six subquarks (two quarks). A single quark consists of three subquarks. Of course, a tremendous amount of energy is needed to achieve the implosion of the atom: it can be achieved using a very special form of cymatics, double torsion physics (leading to ball lightning), the Biefeld-Brown effect.








> Matter has a sound aspect, and when a vibration is caused it generates an acoustical wave which travels through the air working with it concurrently and resulting in oscillations of particles in the air and this causes the intermolecular space of the air to rise in vibrations and causes the atoms to eventually work into the first state of the ether.



So everything comes down to having the ability to create ball lightning at room temperature.


*Extrasensory Perception of Subatomic Particles by Dr. Stephen Phillips (UCLA, Cambridge), an extraordinary analysis of the discoveries listed in the Occult Chemistry:*

Wayback Machine


Achievements of the Occult Chemistry treatise (subquark ether quantum physics):

Baryons, mesons, quarks and /subquarks/preons were described over 50 years before conventional science.

It stated that matter is composed of strings 80 years before string theory.

It described the existence of positrons 30 years before they were detailed.

It reported the Higgs field over 50 years before Peter Higgs.

It presented the existence of isotopes 5 years before their discovery.


A proton is made up of NINE laevorotatory subquarks - an electron is actually comprised of NINE dextrorotatory subquarks (called now preons).

However, modern science has mistakenly named a SINGLE dextrorotatory subquark as an electron and has ascribed THE TOTAL charge of the NINE corresponding subquarks as the total negative charge of a single electron, thus confusing the whole matter.

A boson = a neutrino = a photon and does have mass.

Let us remember that in one extension to the Standard Model, left- and right-handed neutrinos exist. These Dirac neutrinos acquire mass via the Higgs mechanism but right-handed neutrinos interact much more weakly than any other particles.


There are no "anti"quarks:

Advanced Flat Earth Theory

Physicists wrongly believe that they are measuring the mass of the antiproton/antiquarks, when in fact the antiquarks are quarks with unusual subquark configurations.

Positrons (tachyons) do not have mass: the electron-positron "annihilation" means that the electron (graviton) and the positron (tachyon/antigraviton) have reentered the ether string lattice and their binding energy is emitted in two or more energy quanta.

New Approach to the Fine Structure of Matter and Space

The Eotvos experiment used for the detection of positrons does not take into account the fact that positrons do not obey at all the weak equivalence principle.


https://lss.fnal.gov/archive/2018/conf/fermilab-conf-18-587-cms.pdf

https://www.aanda.org/articles/aa/full_html/2018/12/aa32898-18/aa32898-18.html

https://arxiv.org/ftp/arxiv/papers/1807/1807.08602.pdf

https://arxiv.org/ftp/physics/papers/0601/0601066.pdf

https://arxiv.org/ftp/hep-ph/papers/0505/0505188.pdf

https://www.sjsu.edu/faculty/watkins/massnegative.htm


Tachyons = positrons:

https://www.theflatearthsociety.org/forum/index.php?topic=30499.msg2258614#msg2258614


----------



## sandokhan (Jul 29, 2021)

Before I. Velikovsky, there was Ignateus Donnelly.

And there are two other authors, who go much further than Velikovsky did. One of them is M.A. van der Sluijs:

MYTHOPEDIA - Introducing Plasma Mythology

The other author, having realized that it wasn't other planets or comets which had caused the damage, wrote his PhD thesis on the galactic cosmic ray waves which periodically reach the Earth, at the end of a world age.


----------



## grav (Jul 29, 2021)

sandokhan said:


> Before I. Velikovsky, there was Ignateus Donnelly.
> 
> And there are two other authors, who go much further than Velikovsky did. One of them is M.A. van der Sluijs:
> 
> ...



Let me be the first to say, once again, TMI. And thanks. But sheesh.
Plasma Mythology?
You may be able to absorb the humongous feast of info, but the rest of us don't know where to begin.
Can you provide your analysis, preferably a simple summary?

I have heard of Donnelly before. His analyses of Atlantis and the Deluge and alt history were probably familiar to IV.

The first link in your Sluijs link takes us to Gilgamesh, Alexander, and the Babylonian concept of the flat disk earth. Several excerpts refer to doors, windows, fabric of heavens, and other FE cosmology.
The pdf won't copy and paste for me, bother.

So I wrote down old school notes about Mount Masu:

a door penetrating the stone vault of the sky
rotating sky, heaven rotates
perilous portal (guarded by scorpion men)
hollow space with transparent walls , like a giant gas chamber


----------



## sandokhan (Aug 4, 2021)

Sars-Cov-2 = M. avium

Sars-Cov-3 = M. influenzae (Haemophillus influenzae)

Anaphylactic shock caused by mutant spike proteins whose genetic code included Pseudouridine (instead of Uracil)

M. influenzae is more powerful than the new strains (C.37-lambda, APN440K)

Sars-Cov-1 = M. avium, however, in much less quantities than those which were present in the atmosphere in the fall of 2019 (cometary dust, comet Encke, Mercury solar transit 2016, it takes some 2-3 years for the mycobacterium to reach the surface)

Sars-Cov-3 is caused by the cometary dust of comet Encke coupled with the 2019 Mercury solar transit

In the past, at least one other powerful pathogenic agent rained down from the atmosphere, at the end of a world age (B. anthracis)


----------



## grav (Aug 4, 2021)

hmm. Excellent post. Links?

I think you know how I think comets are the agents of resets of world ages, as well as plagues on mankind.

The Black Death, for example, was hardly a pandemic caused by fleas on rats. It has been linked to the terrible Comet Negra in 1347.

https://georgebishopjr.com/2013/06/19/th...QF6BAgHEAI

I will follow up on this idea in another post.
I am not at all saying that Covid is a real disease. But influenza is. And other illnesses which seem to come out of nowhere. Could they be microorganisms that drop from cometary debris?

Let's drag Shakespeare, whoever he really was, back onto the stage.
"When beggars die there are no comets seen; the heavens themselves blaze forth the death of princes.
Julius Caesar, II, 3. 31.

hmm, the heavens may blaze diseases.


----------



## sandokhan (Aug 8, 2021)

*1913 Nobel Lecture*, Charles Richet: theory of anaphylactic shock. Once a foreign protein (antigen) is introduced directly in the blood, the pacient becomes anaphylactized. That is, a second minute dose of the same antigen will unleash the anaphylactic shock.

The Nobel Prize in Physiology or Medicine 1913



> Most writers incline to the view (and I myself would think
> them correct in their view) that the anaphylactic state
> never passes. In other words, once a subject has been
> anaphylactized and consequently modified in his chemical
> ...


"We are so constituted that we can never receive other
proteins into the blood than those that have been modified
by digestive juices. Every time alien protein penetrates
by effraction, the organism suffers and becomes resistant.
This resistance lies in increased sensitivity, a sort of
revolt against the second parenteral injection which would
be fatal. At the first injection, the organism was taken
by surprise and did not resist. At the second injection,
the organism mans its defences and answers by the
anaphylactic shock."

The Pfi/Mod vaccines are *cmRNA vaccines*, and not mRNA vaccines.

*Definition of cmRNA:

"cmRNA is mRNA that has been modified through the substitution of chemically modified bases for normal bases, such as pseudouridine for uridine."*

Inhibition of BMP9 Induced Bone Formation by Salicylic-acid Polymer Capping | MRS Advances | Cambridge Core

Error - Cookies Turned Off

The genetic code for Pfi/Mod has PSEUDOURIDINE (cmRNA) instead of URACIL (mRNA), therefore the resultant proteins will be mutant. AZ has a manufacturing error which will also produce mutant proteins.

The spike proteins (Pfi/Mod) will act as an amplifier/antenna for the signals sent by the bacteria (spike proteins = liquid crystals = magnetogenetics). The HeLa cells (AZ/J&J/Sputnik/Sinovac) will also act as amplifiers/antennas.


New radical chronology of history (the rest of my New Radical Chronology of History messages, *only page 1 of that thread was moved here, of course the entire thread should have been merged with this one*, also keeping the number of views)


---


----------



## EUAFU (Aug 8, 2021)

It's a bit extravagant for a person to refer to themselves in the third person.


----------



## grav (Aug 8, 2021)

sandokhan said:


> The spike proteins (Pfi/Mod) will act as an amplifier/antenna for the signals sent by the bacteria (spike proteins = liquid crystals = mag


Well, crap.
it is outrageous -- how badly the medical "profession" works.
If this is the true nature of vaccines, then we are really and truly up Schidt Creek.
(Big pharma) pharmakeia is indeed sorcery, having conjured up a an invisible demon that will kill us all if we don't mask up and take the jab.

It seems like it should be a well-known "fact" in medical research -- that the organism (animal or human subject) mounts an over-reaction to the second injection of a foreign protein. The body says, "Fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice, shame on me."

And the reaction to the second infection is anaphlyphtic shock?
which is, basically, a servere allergic reaction that can lead to death.

Question: spike proteins send electric signals to do what? I've heard also that they can be "shed" and attach to other organisms (animals, people).
Another question: are all vaccines derived from animals, usually cow, dog, monkey? Which vaccines contain material originally taken from aborted fetuses?


----------



## sandokhan (Aug 8, 2021)

EUAFU said:


> It's a bit extravagant for a person to refer to themselves in the third person.



I had nothing to do with the title of the thread. This is not my thread at all. 



grav said:


> Question: spike proteins send electric signals to do what?



They are sending electromagnetic copies of the cells of the bacteria with the MUTANT PROTEINS (the ones which were obtained using the pseudouridine genetic code), to the mycobacterium in the atmosphere.

That is how the D614G variant had replaced the Wuhan original strain, in just two weeks, back in march 2020, all over the world.

The mycobacterium in the persons who got the vaccines use the spike proteins as an antenna to send e/m copies of themselves to the mycobacterium in the atmosphere. The mycobacterium in the atmosphere then will suffer the mutations which were received and rain down on the population on the surface of the Earth.

This phenomenon was discovered by Kurt Blome, back in the 1930s, in Germany. It can be done using two different ways: either using HeLa cells, or liquid crystals (spike proteins are liquid crystals).

Montagnier's experiment can be summarised as follows:

"A known water sample with 2 ng/ml of 104 bases DNA from an HIV infected patient is diluted by 10 into water and agitated for 15 seconds. After filtration to remove the DNA, the dilution and agitation steps are repeated 10 times, reaching high dilution levels of 10^−10.

The highly diluted sample emits electromagnetic signals (EMS) of low frequencies.

This EMS is recorded by a microphone coil and saved as a 6-second WAV file at the lab in Paris.

The WAV file is emailed to a partner team at the university of Benevento in Italy.

The Italian team emits with a coil for 1 hour the EMS of the WAV file on a sample of distilled water in a sealed metal tube.

The water sample is then placed in a polymerase chain reaction (PCR) machine.

The PCR machine in Italy produces DNA, 98% identical to the initial DNA in Paris."



> The problem has been that Montagnier showed that when compared to pure water, samples chockfull of bacteria, emitted more radio waves, and no one could explain why.





> Researchers have known for years that some bacteria do communicate via nanowires, which led Widom and his team to conclude that it wasn’t so farfetched to believe more highly developed bacteria, such as E. coli or Mycoplasma pirum, might instead communicate via wireless medium.





> It’s likely these new findings will incite others to look a little deeper, however, as the main argument for rejecting Montagnier’s findings back in 2009, was that bacteria lacked a means for generating radio signals; an assertion that has now been overthrown.





> More importantly, though, if simple organisms can communicate using radio waves — and have been communicating using radio waves for billions of years — it would shake the entire bedrock of modern science. Montagnier’s work suggests that cells can send electromagnetic imprints of itself to other, remote cells, but why stop there? If human cells also communicate using radio waves, we might be able to create a digital, silicon-based interface for ‘hacking’ our physiological infrastructure.





> Montagnier’s work suggests that cells can send electromagnetic imprints of itself to other, remote cells.
> The principle is similar to Benveniste's experiment from 1997[12] where EMS was recorded from ovalbumine at the Northwestern University Medical School of Chicago, and transmitted through email to Benveniste's Digital Biology Laboratory in Clamart, France.





> After emitting the signal on pure water for 20 minutes, the water could cause an allergic shock on an isolated Guinea-pig heart allergic to ovalbumine. In both experiments the EMS reproduces the properties of the original molecules in their absence.



https://arxiv.org/pdf/1104.3113.pdf

https://arxiv.org/pdf/1501.01620.pdf



grav said:


> Another question: are all vaccines derived from animals, usually cow, dog, monkey?


Unfortunately, most vaccines contain HeLa cells (under different names), even synthetic DNA vaccines. AZ/Sputnik/Sinovac/J&J have HeLa cells culture lines. HeLa cells were discovered by K. Blome, using neutron radiation. He was able to connect these cells to the gravitational waves, which caused a permanent brownian motion/vibration. Then, these HeLa cells, in the 1950s (after the technology was imported to the US), contaminated each and every lab in the world which used cell lines.

All covid vaccines will produce mutant proteins, which have nothing to do with sars-cov-2 spike proteins.


----------



## grav (Aug 8, 2021)

sandokhan said:


> mycobacterium in the persons who got the vaccines use the spike proteins as an antenna to send e/m copies of themselves to the mycobacterium in the atmosphere


OK, I get the EM transmission in the aether.
But mycobacteria in the atmosphere are what?
Germs do not live outside the body.
Unless you (meaning the writer of the article) suggest they are dormant, like plant seeds or spores or pollen. 

From what I've read, expelled mucus is composed of exosomes, cells which have killed (detoxified) sickened cells in the respiratory system.
The Germ theory is a proven lie. Experiments have never successfully transferred a virus like influenza from a sick patient to a healthy one.  The Spanish flu was a hoax which prefigured the Covid hoax.

The Terrain theory proposes that the environment causes a disruption in an organism's biological system, including polluted water and food, hazardous levels of radiation (including microwaves), and other disturbances in the force (electromagnetic field).

So I am back at square 1.
Do protein spikes make copies of themselves in the atmosphere -- or do they directly transmit their code to the electrical system of a new organism?


----------



## sandokhan (Aug 9, 2021)

grav said:


> But mycobacteria in the atmosphere are what?



You might want to check this out:

Influenza from Space?


----------



## grav (Aug 9, 2021)

sandokhan said:


> You might want to check this out:
> 
> Influenza from Space?



Yes, we've seen versions of this theory before.
But.
What is space?
Nasa's sci-fi final frontier? An implacable vacuum chamber of infinite volume where disease-causing organisms travel at warp speeds and survive temps in the exosphere that would melt steel? Not likely. More like impossible, despite Michael Crichton's spooky book/movie about The Andromeda Strain.

This is not to say that mysterious Fortean sky falls have not been reported in the past, according to Charles Fort's Book of the Damned. Or was that more freemason fakery and reset fables?

Some flatearthers, like me, also subscribe to the Electric Universe theory.
You do too, but I never figured out where you stand on the geocentric model.

"I Sing the Body Electric" by Walt Whitman is right on the mark.
The Schumann Resonance, 7.83 Hz, is supposed to be the earth's natural heartbeat, the frequency between the surface and the "ionosphere" which we call the dome.

The Schumann Resonance reacts to the sun's output and can spike to high levels, affecting the physical world and human health.

- - - - - - - - - the following is from 
Popcorn Time






It’s of paramount importance for every resident of Earth to correctly comprehend that this multifarious experiment is taking place on different aspects of the human bio-organism.  It’s also being conducted in various dimensions and, therefore, on diverse levels of every targeted human being.

It’s also critical to understand that OPERATION COVID-19 VARIANT represents only one piece of the much larger OPERATION COVID-19 international criminal conspiracy.

The sheer complexity of this worldwide genocidal scheme is well depicted by the following excerpt from a previously published SOTN exposé.

(Continues below)

You are being redirected...


----------



## sandokhan (Aug 9, 2021)

You have to be very careful about the GO (graphene oxide) thing. I have never included such material in my messages, certainly the magnetism which has been documented in several videos can be explained by magnetogenetics. It would be way too easy to spot the GO in the vaccines, it would have been recorded thousands of times by now. Let us not forget that spike proteins are actually liquid crystals. What I am worried about is the pseudouridine which has been inserted in the genetic code of the cmRNA vaccines, all of the resulting proteins will be mutant. 5G/6G only works as long as you have the satellites/transoceanic cables in place. A reversal of the magnetic poles will wipe out all known satellites (perhaps there are military grade satellites designed to withstand such a shock, who knows) and submarine cables.


----------



## grav (Aug 9, 2021)

sandokhan said:


> You have to be very careful about the GO (graphene oxide) thing. I have never included such material in my messages, certainly the magnetism which has been documented in several videos can be explained by magnetogenetics. It would be way too easy to spot the GO in the vaccines, it would have been recorded thousands of times by now. Let us not forget that spike proteins are actually liquid crystals. What I am worried about is the pseudouridine which has been inserted in the genetic code of the cmRNA vaccines, all of the resulting proteins will be mutant. 5G/6G only works as long as you have the satellites/transoceanic cables in place. A reversal of the magnetic poles will wipe out all known satellites (perhaps there are military grade satellites designed to withstand such a shock, who knows) and submarine cables.



I have several issues with this post.
Magnetogenetics? Needs a link. And never before have we seen magnets sticking to people's arms.

Easy to spot graphene in vaccines? How? The syringes are kept under lock and key. 

Mutant varieties? Please find an institution that has received proof that Covid is a real entity. Many have asked. None have received samples of the killer virus. It's the flu. And co-morbidities with car wrecks, heart attacks, diabetes, etc.

Satellites with 5g? Do you think they are as advertised? Besides, there are more cell towers everywhere than you can shake a stick at. 5g can also be transmitted from planes and drones.

Reversal of magnetic poles? I thought you were a member of the Flat Earth Society.


----------



## sandokhan (Aug 10, 2021)

grav said:


> Magnetogenetics? Needs a link.


Already done so, right in this thread.



grav said:


> And never before have we seen magnets sticking to people's arms.


Of course, since spike proteins have never been tried on this scale before.



grav said:


> Easy to spot graphene in vaccines? How? The syringes are kept under lock and key.


Brilliant. Then how did those Spanish doctors get a hold of the dose they analyzed? Was it delivered to them? If they can get their hands on the vaccines, so can many others.

Think about it. GO needs a suspension medium to be delivered, you also have mRNA, lipids and other stuff, how is GO going to take up 95% of the volume of the vaccine being delivered? Not a chance.



grav said:


> Mutant varieties? Please find an institution that has received proof that Covid is a real entity.


Please research the concept of a passenger virus. The real pathogenic agent, M. avium, has already been detected/isolated in pacients with covid-19 by Dr. Lawrence Broxmeyer. That is why sars-cov-2 will never be isolated.



grav said:


> Besides, there are more cell towers everywhere than you can shake a stick at. 5g can also be transmitted from planes and drones.


Brilliant. At the end of a world age, with 200 mph hurricanes and the reversal of the magnetic poles, the last things in the world which will be functioning are planes and drones. Five, six months later, perhaps. But by then 5g will no longer be needed to implement tyranny on a world wide scale.



grav said:


> Reversal of magnetic poles? I thought you were a member of the Flat Earth Society.


Stationary earth. The geographical poles stay in place. Only the magnetic poles suffer a reversal.


----------



## sandokhan (Aug 11, 2021)

*Nuclear energy file (part I)*:

Advanced Flat Earth Theory

*Nuclear energy file (part II)*:

Advanced Flat Earth Theory

It's not enough to state "nuclear weapons do not exist". One has to prove it, and at the same time explain the nature of a nuclear reactor (Reich/Tesla dextrorotatory ether box).


"Every year from September-November, there can be observed a broad stream of debris left by Comet Encke. The Southern Taurids are active from about September 10 to November 20, while the Northern Taurids are active from about October 20 to December 10. In 2021, the Taurid meteor shower will peak between 10 October in the Southern Hemisphere and 12 November in the Northern Hemisphere."

That is when the second pathogenic agent will arrive (H. influenzae). 2016 - M. avium (two-three years to arrive all the way to the surface of the Earth, the entire process was accelerated by the solar transit of Mercury of 2016). 2019 - M. influenzae (two years to reach the atmosphere/surface, since now the barrier which separates the first dome from our atmosphere is not as protective as before, we are nearing the end of a world age, again everything is being accelerated by the solar transit of Mercury of 2019).



> "On October 11 2019 a meteoritic bolide (probably fragment of a comet) explodes in a brief flash in Nth East China. We think it probable that this bolide contained embedded within it a monoculture of infective nCoV-2019 virus particles that survived in the interior of the incandescent meteor.
> Such activity on the sun is known to result in geomagnetic storms, ionospheric disturbances that interfere with radio communications, and most spectacularly the production of bright auroral displays, the latter being caused by the streaming of charged particles from the sun moving along magnetic field lines that connect the sun and the Earth.
> Peaks of solar activity will undoubtedly assist in the descent of charged molecular aggregates (including viruses) from the stratosphere to ground level. Thus according to our present point of view serious influenza epidemics would follow such peaks, provided the culprit molecular aggregates were recently dispersed in the stratosphere from cometary meteor streams. With a more or less regular occurrence of such meteor showers the limiting condition may then be seen as the intensity of solar activity, leading naturally to coincidences between the timings of pandemics or major epidemics and sunspot peaks."





> Leading scientist predicted pandemic on November 25th, 2019 - The Cosmic Tusk
> 
> On November 25th, 2019, Professor Chandra Wickramasinghe made the following stark warning, weeks before the coronavirus emerged.
> 
> ...




Advanced Flat Earth Theory 

Advanced Flat Earth Theory 

Influenza from Space?


----------



## sandokhan (Aug 14, 2021)

DEFINE_ME



> "A new study by French researchers from Aix-Marseille Université has alarmingly found that ADE or antibody dependent enhancement is indeed occurring in infections with the SAR.S-CoV-2 Delta variant.
> Utilizing molecular modeling approaches, the team showed that enhancing antibodies have a higher affinity for Delta variants than for Wuhan/D614G NTDs.
> The study team demonstrated that enhancing antibodies reinforce the binding of the spike trimer to the host cell membrane by clamping the NTD to lipid raft microdomains. This stabilizing mechanism may facilitate the conformational change that induces the de-masking of the receptor binding domain. As the NTD is also targeted by neutralizing antibodies, the study data suggest that the balance between neutralizing and facilitating antibodies in vac.cinated individuals is in favor of neutralization for the original Wuhan/D614G strain.
> Alarmingly, in the case of the Delta variant, neutralizing antibodies have a decreased affinity for the spike protein, whereas facilitating antibodies display a strikingly increased affinity.
> Hence antibody dependent enhancement or ADE may be a concern for people receiving vac.cines based on the original Wuhan strain spike sequence (either mRNA or viral vectors)." (first posted by Thailand Medical News)



Breaking News, URGENT: We Have a Literal Catastrophe - Antibody Dependent Enhancement DETECTED with COVID-19

"Persons who have been VACCINATED against COVID-19 are now subject to Antibody-Dependent Enhancement. This is the absolute worst-case scenario with any vaccine.  People who took the vax should be quarantined and isolated immediately.



> The "Journal of Infection" is a monthly peer-reviewed medical journal in the field of infectious disease, covering microbiology, epidemiology and clinical practice. Established in 1979, the journal was initially published quarterly by Academic Press. The first editor was Hillas Smith.





> The Journal is the cutting-edge of information for Doctors specializing in Infectious Diseases.  It is considered a "must read" each month by Infectious Disease Specialists.
> 
> On August 9, The Journal of Infection published a peer-reviewed study titled:
> 
> *Infection-enhancing anti-SARS-CoV-2 antibodies recognize both the original Wuhan/D614G strain and Delta variants. A potential risk for mass vaccination*





> Antibody Dependent Enhancement (ADE) is every virologists worst nightmare. It means the vaccine does the opposite of what was intended.
> 
> "In antibody-dependent enhancement, sub-optimal antibodies bind to both viruses and gamma receptors expressed on immune cells, then promoting infection of these cells."  In other words, your immune cells themselves BECOME infected and carry the virus.





> Vaccinated antibodies will be a trojan horse that gives the virus entry into cells. ALL CELLS. The whole human body.
> 
> Quote: “ Thus, ADE may be a concern for people receiving vaccines based on the original Wuhan strain spike sequence (either mRNA or viral vectors).” Translation: The shot makes a subsequent Infection “strikingly” worse (their words) and everybody was vaxxed using the original strain.





> Quote: “ the possibility of ADE should be further investigated as it may represent a potential risk for mass vaccination during the current Delta variant pandemic.” Further investigated. Yeah right... when? By whom?  The same Quacks that gave us all this trouble in the first place?
> 
> Quote: “ Since the Covid-19 pandemic is now dominated with Delta variants.”
> 
> ...



This is not even the worst case scenario, which is the one I had posted earlier about the anaphylactic shock being unleashed by the mutant proteins.


----------



## grav (Aug 15, 2021)

The evidence is overwhelming. But as long as the quisling journalists read their scripts from the overlords, the public will continue to take these Trojan horses into their bodies.
I was at an outdoor event this morning, one of a  handful of maskless people in a crowd of vaccinated muzzle wearers. After all this time, people still follow the CDC and government agendas without question.

I think I've heard doctors, the real ones who are not part of this travesty, say that the body will begin to shut down around 6 months after the second shot.
If vaccines were widely distributed in March and May, we might see widespread severe reactions in November.

I don't want to drag this thread into a doomy Covid rabbit hole, but my remark seems to be the inevitable conclusion derived from your medical science. That is, the vaccines are intentional immunity disruptors.


----------



## sandokhan (Aug 15, 2021)

The first missing piece of the puzzle concerns the events described here:

‘The X Files’ 10.06 Recap: “It Would Now Appear We Go Out with a Whimper”

It is now that scientists realize that there are Watson-Crick pairs with ISOMERS (isoguanosine, isocytosine):



> Isocytosine (isoC) and isoG, the isomers of C and G, respectively, may make up a third Watson–Crick base pair.



Hachimoji DNA doubles the genetic code.

Research thoroughly "ichor", in relation to the duality of the Tree of Knowledge (Love/Pain), the PSI symbol (double headed eagle, caduceus, ankh).


----------



## sandokhan (Aug 16, 2021)

Who actually wrote the Beatles music?

Welcome to the Machine - Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here (four pages)

Now, the next installments in my series, from the proboards forum.

January 30, 2021

Good Vibrations is considered to be the best Beach Boys song, and one of the best ever, by any rock/pop bands. That is why the Beach Boys were more popular, in late 1966, than the Beatles (even though Yellow Submarine and Eleanor Rigby are just as good, not to mention Got To Get You Into My Life). But Good Vibrations had something else, orchestral/choral arrangements which were way beyond anything else published by any other band. Not the Doors, not Pink Floyd, not Led Zeppelin, not The Who were given anything resembling Good Vibrations (Kashmere comes close). The combined six voices of the members of the Beach Boys could be interpreted as another musical instrument all together, no one else was able to match these vocal arrangements, not even CSN.

Why did Good Vibrations break all records, and set the standard for decades to come? Because it is a modified Rhapsody in Blue by Gershwin. Each separate musical part of Good Vibrations is matched by a similar part from the Rhapsody in Blue. That is why it sounded so good, and was so extraordinary.

No one else has yet managed to solve the mystery of the Smile album. Some say it was a conspiracy against Brian Wilson: but God Only Knows is a modified Gymnopedie No. 1 by Satie, someone else could easily have written the song. It was not a conspiracy, the records companies simply defended their vested interests. What Adorno did is to write his most elegant work ever; Smile had less hits than Sgt. Pepper or the White Album, as many hits as the songs featured on the Moody Blues album. But it had something else, *an elegance and a beauty which elevated the soul*. Some music experts said that the Beatles would have been set back by the Smile album: not at all, Penny Lane and Strawberry Fields came out before the Smile album. 

It was something else: the Smile album would have had a lasting influence on the events which were about to take place in 1967 and 1968. A social and cultural influence which those in charge of the music industry had no desire to see it go through.

Surfs Up is a masterpiece, a modified Sanctus by Faure. So is Wonderful/Child, Father of the Man. An elegance unmatched by anyone else (competitors: Fixing A Hole, Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds, All You Need is Love).

Another error was to hire the publicist who coined the phrase "Brian Wilson is a musical genius". No such statement was needed, since already Good Vibrations was considered to be most advanced song of its time.

So, Adorno's Smile album was considered to be too good to be published and performed in 1967, that is why it was shelved. Surfs Up is a song which belongs together with Wonderful in the year 1967, not in 1971, four years later.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_seHJgDe18 (Wonderful/Child, Father of the Man)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDn_UPjXZEw (Surfs Up)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcT_61jH5KI&list=PLptIp1kEl6BWNpXyJ_mb20W4ZqJ14-Hgg&index=2 (Prayer)


GM: Were you surprised by Brian's sudden jump in creativity?



AJ: Yeah, I couldn't figure it out. We came back from Japan, and here we had this massive amount of music already laid out for us to sing and we hadn't even heard any of it. It was the Pet Sounds material. That's really where I noticed it.


Musician Elvis Costello said that when he discovered a bootlegged tape of Wilson performing the song (Surfs Up), "It was like hearing a tape of Mozart. It's just Brian and his piano and yet it's all there in that performance. The song already sounds complete."

Record Collector's Jamie Atkins said it was "so far ahead of the work of their contemporaries that it is not entirely surprising Wilson found himself recoiling from its sophistication and majesty; the songwriting equivalent of scaling Everest, only to find yourself thinking, 'Well, what now?'"

In 2011, Mojo staff members voted it the greatest Beach Boys song. The song's entry stated, "Not so much timeless but a song out of time, Surf's Up is an elegy the richness and mystery of which only deepens with age."


June 21, 2021

Bridge Over Troubled Waters is a modified version of Mozart's Voi Che Sapete (Le Nozze di Figarro):

www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjAah1mZq2Q

It is only now, decades later, that people are beginning to ask questions about Surfs Up and A Day In The Life:

brianwilson.websitetoolbox.com/post/did-the-beatles-plagiarise-the-original-smile-recordings-7904797


Alex Durig's Beatles to Manson


forums.stevehoffman.tv/threads/if-smile-had-been-completed-in-1967-who-thinks-it-would-have-blown-sgt-pepper-out-of-the-water.450890/


smileysmile.net/board/index.php?topic=10070.0

www.culturesonar.com/everything-fab-four-good-vibrations-and-the-beatles/

The only song which was very similar to Surfs Up, but which unfortunately never made it on the White Album:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTWNpTSyC3Q

For Yellow Submarine, the refrain was borrowed from Verdi's Aida Triumphal March, while the introduction is from Mozart's Non Piu Andrai  (Le Nozze Di Figarro), Adorno merged them together:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=eePzqVnb310

Another group which received a few Adorno songs was The Velvet Underground (Venus in Furs, a modified version of It's My Life by the Animals). Every innovation which had been introduced by Adorno, was first given to the Beatles, then he modified the songs and added new features for the other groups. However, with the Beach Boys (who had like four lead singers, not to mention Dennis Wilson (his Pacific Ocean Blue album still ranks as one of the best) and Bruce Johnston), Adorno could use their voices as a new musical instrument (Good Vibrations, Surfs Up, Wonderful).

Jimmy Page could not write songs after 1975. After 1980, neither Plant nor Page were heard from again. Here we have what was considered to be the best rock guitarist in the world simply exiting the stage when EvH and RR were just starting off their careers.

The Who disappeared after 1978. Roger Waters could not write songs after 1979. CrosbyStills&Nash went nowhere after 1969. The Rolling Stones were done after 1974 (Start Me Up is a modified Street Fighting Man from 1968).

Neither McCartney nor Lennon could write Beatles songs after 1971.

And nobody asks what is going on, how could this happen?


www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfZHGJxv3qQ (nothing else in recording history compares to it)

That is why he had to disappear after 1970: imagine Hendrix and Led Zeppelin on the same stage, or Hendrix and Deep Purple, he would have blown off the stage everyone else.


August 3, 2021

In order to find out which classical score was slightly modified so as to create Satisfaction, here is the acoustic/demo version:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpdUkOut_JQ

This is exactly the Pictures At An Exhibition (Promenade) by Mussorgsky:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GuQg0rWDbo

If one listens to the live version of Satisfaction in 1965, a surprising conclusion can be reached: the Rolling Stones were unable to render the correct version in a live setting. The distinct drum part, the beautiful lead guitar rhythm are missing: the original K. Richard and C. Watson do not seem to understand what is going on, only B. Jones looks like he had understood that the live version was being played incorrectly, but he could not do anything about it.

Satisfaction was modified again by Adorno in 1965: it became Day Tripper for the Beatles. Yet again, in 1968, Satisfaction was modified and turned into Jumping Jack Flash. Again, in 1969, Adorno modified Satisfaction for the Beatles (a solo George Harrison song), What Is Life.

Now that we know that We Are The Champions was a Beatles song: what if the best ABBA songs were actually Beatles songs as well? I do not mean Dancing Queen, which is a modified Rock Me Baby, but the other hits like Take A Chance On Me, Waterloo, S.O.S. and much more. That is, Take A Chance On Me is a modified Symphony No. 40 by Mozart, there is no way that such an important classical score would have been modified for the likes of ABBA; Adorno always offered the best songs to the Beatles. Moreover, the modification is way too good to have been achieved by someone else, in the seventies.


Here is what a user had to say about Hey Jude:

"I was an electric guitar player from 1965 because of the strange noises the girls made around the Beatles. I used to play the ‘Peter Gunn’ theme on my dad’s old Gretsch archtop like it was a stand up bass. In Facebook correspondence with Jim Fetzer about this, I stated I believed there had been a replacement, but the ongoing recorded releases had proved to me the fellow was still alive and kicking. I soon thereafter received a ‘Facebook friend’ request from Paul McCartney and a short recording of Mr. McCartney trying to teach the new guy how to sing the chorus of ‘Hey, Jude’. Impossible task. I thus believe that ‘the new guy’ is lip sync’ing for the real Paul McCartney’s voice. I won’t go into the details, but the boys were overburdened by their careers and the drugs they were constantly fed so there were some spin outs.

Paul still alive. New Paul lip synched. Old Paul back. There was a bad car crash 1966. girl killed. Paul said, “No more Beatlemania insanity.” Somebody sent me a tape of Paul McCartney trying to teach ‘New Paul’ how to sing the chorus to ‘Hey, Jude’. ‘New Paul could not get it so ‘Hey, Jude’ from Smothers Brothers is most likely lip-synched.

As a performing Beatle, Paul bowed out. They did not dig him up to pose for pictures. The dude on the bench playing and singing ‘Hey, Jude’ on The Smothers Brothers Show in 1968 mat not be Paul McCartney. The voice is. Check it out at the lab.

The substitute could not sing, so to keep the queen in new shoes, McCartney returned. ‘Hey, Jude’ seems to be the replacement with McCartney’s voice in a lip-sync."

So, this should be easy enough to figure out: if Paul II is not singing Hey Jude on that live show, then we know that they had to get Paul in to do the job.



For me, the most talented group of the 70s was KC and the Sunshine Band, yes Get Down Tonight sounds like a modified I Am Soul Man, but who cares? 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFwl-nYS-lU (Please Don't Go, better than anything else put forward at that time by Pink Floyd, ABBA or anyone else)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBsIGF-KZZw 

And yet, KC did not follow through with more songs in the 80s, which were to become a musical wasteland (speed metal, synth pop, hair bands)...


August 15, 2021

Hey Jude is a modified version of the beautiful Polovetsian Dances by Borodin:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWU1uj9WmOM ("Na na na na" refrain is taken from the dance which starts at 3:50)

All You Need Is Love is a modified version of Tchaikovsky's 1812 overture:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2W1Wi2U9sQ

Sloop John B. is a modified Chinese Dance from Tchaikovsky's Nutcracker suite:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8J8urC_8Jw (12:06)

Won't Get Fooled Again, modified themes from the Nutcracker suite and the Romeo and Juliette overture:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8J8urC_8Jw (3:30, Marche)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOfb-YZYU5g 

Honkytonk Woman, the Stones' last great single, is a modified version of Ruby Tuesday.

Ruby Tuesday is a modified version of Claire de Lune by Debussy:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNcsUNKlAKw 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxvI1GoHss4 


The original Mick Jagger had a formidable charisma (seen in the movie Performance, as an example), none of the other rock groups/stars which appeared later could match it, not by a long shot:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=ruTMp4_sy1E

The best bands of the 70s were formed actually in the 60s (when Adorno wrote most of the their hits), The Who, Pink Floyd, Led Zeppelin, Deep Purple, Queen, ELP (at least some of the songs, Lucky Man is a modified version of The Court of the Crimson King, KarnEvil 9 1st impression part 2 has elements from What's New Pussycat by Mancini, C'est La Vie is a modified version of Nights In White Satin given by Adorno to the Moody Blues [theme from Swan Lake]), Jethro Tull and much more. The 70s bands were nowhere near the prowess of the rock groups of the 60s.


----------



## grav (Aug 16, 2021)

sandokhan said:


> The 70s bands were nowhere near the prowess of the rock groups of the 60s.



Agreed. But what's your point? That
there is nothing new under the sun?
creativity is dead?
a computer program tweaks itself and manifests in a superior or radical form?

Why did the music die so young?
You point constantly to some Adorno muse. This guy?

Theodor Wiesengrund Adorno | German philosopher and music critic | Britannica​www.britannica.com › ... › Humanities
Aug 2, 2021 · Theodor Wiesengrund Adorno ... Theodor Wiesengrund Adorno, (born Sept. 11, 1903, Frankfurt am Main, Ger.—died Aug. 6, 1969, Visp, Switz.), German ... Notable Works: “Dialectic of Enlightenment” Born: September 11, 1903 Frankfurt am Main Germany


----------



## sandokhan (Aug 16, 2021)

Adorno was commissioned to write the music for the entire British invasion. The person who started the whole "Paul is gone" business, from the digilander.libero.it website, did not do his homework, and failed to see that "Faul" was part of the Beatles even before 1966. In order to make sense of this theory, he stated emphatically that Paul wrote all of the remaining Beatles songs (1967-1969) in four months (february - june 1966). How did he do it? In his dreams. That's right. Paul was dreaming these huge hits, and in the morning was even able to remember the tunes, and use his guitar to record them. All of the conspiracy websites believed this nonsense, with two exceptions: me and the user who did his homework and proved that there were several "Paul" and "John" featured in the Beatles lineup even before 1966. However, no one was able to figure out how these monster hits were created in the first place. John Coleman had discovered that T. Adorno owned the entire Beatles songs catalog, and this led him to believe that Adorno also wrote the Beatles songs. But how? If one listens to Adorno's own compositions, they turn out to be pretty average. And no one paid attention to the fact that the Rolling Stones, The Who, Moody Blues, the Yardbirds, Beach Boys were in the same situation as the Beatles: there was no explanation for the beautiful songs they were able to come up with so often.

And it did not stop with the Beatles. Adorno wrote the songs for Led Zeppelin, Deep Purple, Pink Floyd and much more, all of them were written in the period 1967-1969. ABBA turns out to be a fake group: Ulvaeus and Anderson did not write any of the huge hits attributed to them in the period 1972-1979.

What Adorno did is to modify classical scores to his advantage, as often as he pleased, and then he gave these songs to the groups which were best thought to bring about the social changes in the 60s.

Rossini's Wilhelm Tell overture became A Hard Day's Night.
Verdi's Aida triumphal march was changed into Yellow Submarine.
de Falla's Ritual Fire Dance became I Feel Fine and Light My Fire.
Rossini's Barber of Seville overture was modified into Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band.
Rimsky-Korsakov's magical Scheherezade became Kashmir.
Khachaturian's adagio from Spartacus was modified into Something, Lola and the Rain Song.
Mussorgsky's promenade from Pictures At An Exhibition became Satisfaction, Jumping Jack Flash, Day Tripper.
Faure's Sanctus was modified into Surfs Up.
Gershwin's Rhapsody In Blue was changed into Good Vibrations, and so on.


Now, let's get back to covid-19. Ivermectin has a lesser effect on the new variants as compared to the Wuhan strain. Solithromycin, the best treatment for M. avium (covid-19), did not get approval. The BCG vaccine project for covid-19 was never allowed to get off the ground. The cmRNA vaccines/adenovirus vaccines no longer work for the new powerful variants (lambda, epsilon, eta). The Vero e6 vaccines constitute the greatest danger right now, followed by the cmRNA vaccines. There's nothing else that can be done. Practically we are dealing with the Spartan Virus.


----------



## sandokhan (Aug 19, 2021)

Regarding this:

Greenland Theory: Apocalypse Now (2014)

I introduced the Greenland Theory to the stolenhistory forum:

Sandokhan's Link and Post Collection

No one here had a clue about that book before I posted the link.


What if all theories regarding Tartaria are wrong? What if it was really a worldwide islamic empire, run from Constantinople, which ruled for a couple of decades only before the last huge cosmic cataclysm?


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 19, 2021)

sandokhan said:


> Regarding this:
> 
> Greenland Theory: Apocalypse Now (2014)
> 
> ...


We are so blessed to have you walking among us. You have rendered research of our volition utterly pointless. Thank you.





Just a grab of a grab if you will. 



SH Archive - Iced Over Canals in Greenland​


----------



## sandokhan (Aug 19, 2021)

Nope.

This is supposed to be the area of the globe

https://sites.google.com/site/green...8384/greenland/maps-of-greenland/image002.jpg

You think KD and others do not read my messages?

I mentioned Da Vinci's sfumato technique and Pompeii long before others did...

Advanced Flat Earth Theory

Advanced Flat Earth Theory

Advanced Flat Earth Theory


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 19, 2021)

sandokhan said:


> You think KD and others do not read my messages?


I don't know. I'll ask him.


----------



## sandokhan (Aug 19, 2021)

Space machines do not orbit the Earth – The Wild Heretic (search for my name)

Mud flood in the 19th century? - The Wild Heretic


Ancient Kemite Islam and the Preservation of Ma'at: The missing link between Kemetic and Moorish Civilization: El, Min. Cozmo Ali: 9781499242287: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## sandokhan (Aug 22, 2021)

sandokhan said:


> Practically we are dealing with the Spartan Virus.


Any booster shot will produce antigenic sin. They would be useless anyway.

⁠SARS-CoV-2 Lambda variant exhibits higher infectivity and immune resistance (lambda is 100% resistant to vaccines)

⁠The epsilon variant may be resistant to COVID-19 vaccines (vaccines useless against epsilon)

⁠SARS-CoV-2 spike P681R mutation enhances and accelerates viral fusion
⁠
⁠Neutralising antibody activity against SARS-CoV-2 VOCs B.1.617.2 and B.1.351 by BNT162b2 vaccination (vaccines useless for the delta variant)

Orion Constellation (alpha, beta, zeta, lambda, mu/nu, eta, gamma Orionis)

A grim warning from Israel: Vaccination blunts, but does not defeat Delta

CDC Director Walensky: There is an "Increased Risk of Severe Disease Among Those Vaccinated Early" (VIDEO)

In the movies/tv shows I Am Legend, Resident Ev., The Walking D, at least there is some hope, a hero whose plasma contains fantastic antibodies, a biochemical formula with marvelous properties which can save the world. In the X-files, Spartan Virus scenario, nothing else can be done. Exactly what is going on in the current situation. Then, only exobiology can be relied upon to offer a solution. However, then we get back to the "*ichor*" subject, which is beneficial for exobiological beings.

Monoclonal antibody treatment uses HeLa cell lines, just as dangerous as the vaccines based on such technology.


----------



## sandokhan (Aug 30, 2021)

> Therefore, I wonder what the explanation could be for this? Are all of these archived records fake? How long would it take to forge 12,497,522 documents? Is there anywhere to accommodate a ‘reset’ in the above figures?


If the 24,578 records for the period 1000 - 1099 AD are fake, then so are most of the others.

Those records are contradicted by this:





Map of North America (1719 AD), Herman Moll (England's foremost cartographer of his day, geographer to the King)

“California is undoubtedly an island. Why, I have had in my office mariners who have sailed round it.”

Herman Moll, 1711 AD

Obviously a huge cosmic conflagration realigned the island of California to the North American continent.

How were the documents forged? How about this:

Die angeblich


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 30, 2021)

For those of us who cannot read German, most of us here I would guess, here is sandokhans link in google translate.
Google Translate


----------



## Nick Weech (Aug 30, 2021)

sandokhan said:


> If the 24,578 records for the period 1000 - 1099 AD are fake, then so are most of the others.
> 
> Those records are contradicted by this:
> 
> ...


Fascinating link to St Gallen- tx


----------



## Safranek (Aug 30, 2021)

sandokhan said:


> The real pathogenic agent, M. avium, has already been detected/isolated in pacients with covid-19 by Dr. Lawrence Broxmeyer.


You mentioned doing research on this. Having read a few papers from a search on its isolation, I have (as with other so called isolated 'viruses') only come up with papers where they clearly state the isolation was in culture. Then the PCR sampling was done.

I don't know if its only me that sees a problem here, the same problem we have with so-called CV isolation. They are all done in cultures (bred in a soup of other ingredients).

Since you have done more research on this than any of us, can you please point me to the actual paper (if one exists) where this isolation is described as separated from the culture (*purified*) and then put through the PCR sequencing?

Additionally, since M. Avium is classified as bacteria, why are you calling it a virus?


----------



## sandokhan (Aug 30, 2021)

Dr. Lawrence Broxmeyer:



> Moreover, the preferred form of both of these pathogens, once inside the body, is their
> tiny, hard to diagnose viral like cell‐wall‐deficient (CWD) mycobacterial forms, which require special stains and special culture media, unavailable at most diagnostic centers.
> This leaves a situation, in which Mycobacterium avium and its cell‐wall‐deficient forms, highly implicated here in the present pandemic, are being picked up, according to Mattman, only 16% of  the time through traditional methods.





> Diagnosing a viral disease is no easy matter. Just to name a few instances, Lyme disease, mycoplasma pneumonia and Legionnaires' disease were all thought to be viruses. That is, until their respective bacteria were found. SARS itself, often compared with COVID-19, was misdiagnosed as avian influenzaA (or "bird flu"), the human metapneumoviruses (hMPV),and then a chlamydia-like, bacterial-like organism taken from patients during what later came to be known as the Guangdong outbreak.





> In addition, dormant tubercular cell-wall-deficient or“L-forms” are among the most difficult microbes to cultivateand identify, especially in their early non-cultivable or so-called “invisible” stage [14]. Therefore to find them in the living or dead organism takes mandatory novel strategies including special growth techniques to enrich and revive them to an actively growing, colony-forming state, such as the use ofgrowth stimulants which create nutrient starvation or hypoxic conditions for M. tuberculosis in vitro [15]. *But beyond all of this, when most laboratories refuse to routinely perform these specialized L-form assays and most clinicians refuse to order them, their diagnosis becomes an impossibility.*





> Not only does it take special stains and cultures to detect CWD mycobacteria, but even in the case of the sensitive PCR used to detect the DNA of the organism –if DNA is extracted from stable tubercular L-forms in the breast or elsewhere, it is often negative. This is because, with the loss or disruption of tubercular cell-walls, their cell membrane may become greatly thickened. Therefore it is difficult to break the membrane in cell-wall-deficient (CWD) tuberculosis to release the DNA. Liu showed that under electron-micrographic analysis the thickness of cell membrane in CWD M.tuberculosis could be as thick as 40.54nm, whereas the thickness of the cell membrane plus cell wall in classical TB forms is only 34.84nm [12].



Definition of a passenger virus:



> A passenger virus is a virus that is *frequently found in samples from diseased tissue*, but is not a contributing factor in causing the disease.



Viruses are mycoplasma, bacteriophages and mycobacterium (especially cell-wall-deficient).

Ebola is M. africanum, Prions are M. paratuberculosis, influenza is Haemophilus influenzae.

Here is how L. Broxmeyer detected M. avium in covid-19 patients:

How BCG Vaccination Trials Might Finally Unlock the Many Mysteries of "COVID-19" (pages 9-12)

Mycoplasma pneumoniae also has spike proteins.

The Sars-cov-2 genom (MN908947) has protein codes which belong to a cobra.

https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/pdf/10.1002/jmv.25682

"The researchers used an analysis of the protein codes favored by the new cor.onavirus and compared it to the protein codes from cor.onaviruses found in different animal hosts, like birds, snakes, marmots, hedgehogs, manis, bats and humans. Surprisingly, they found that the protein codes in the 2019-nCoV are most similar to those used in snakes."

There are huge doubts about the RaTG13 bat genom sequence:

https://www.preprints.org/manuscript/202008.0205/v3
https://www.preprints.org/manuscript/202008.0595/v1

ACE2 proteins from snakes can bind to the RBD of the spike protein:

Interaction of the spike protein RBD from SARS-CoV-2 with ACE2: Similarity with SARS-CoV, hot-spot analysis and effect of the receptor polymorphism 

(PDF) Structure analysis of the receptor binding of 2019-nCoV 

"However,the possibility that cold-blooded animals like snakes can serve as a host cannot be ruled out. The ﬂexible interacting loop identiﬁed in our study may allow the virus to adapt to both the cold-blooded and warm-blooded hosts."

"BNT162b is a mRNA vac.cine for prevention of COVID-19. The vac.cine is made of a mRNA encoding forthe full-length SAR.S-CoV-2 spike glycoprotein (S) encapsulated in lipid nanoparticles (LNPs). The sequence of the S protein was chosen based on the sequence for the “SAR.S-CoV-2 isolate Wuhan-Hu-1”, which was available when the program was initiated: GenBank: MN908947.3 (complete genome) and GenBank: QHD43416.1 (spike surface glycoprotein)."

https://www.ema.europa.eu/en/docume...omirnaty-epar-public-assessment-report_en.pdf 

"To generate the template for RNA synthesis, a DNA fragment encoding the SAR.S-CoV-2 P2280 S protein (based on GenBank: MN908947), including the amino acid exchanges K986P and 281 V987P, was cloned into a starting plasmid vector."

Snake venom enzymes and sars-cov-2:

Snake venom phospholipases A2 possess a strong virucidal activity against SARS-CoV-2 in vitro and block the cell fusion mediated by spike glycoprotein interaction with the ACE2 receptor 

A snake venom enzyme shows anti-SARS-CoV-2 activity in vitro

Snake venom enzymes and antibodies used to neutralize them:

Alpha-type phospholipase A2 inhibitors from snake blood - Journal of Venomous Animals and Toxins including Tropical Diseases 

"Indeed, higher resistance to hydrolysis by phosphodiesterases from snake venom and spleen has been reported when uridine was replaced with Ψ in dinucleotide substrates." (2008)

The author of the above quote, who also disastrously had substituted Uracil with Pseudouridine (Pseudouracil) in 2008, did not understand the issues involved.

We have to go back to the paper published in 1965:

https://pubs.acs.org/doi/pdf/10.1021/ja01096a050 

"In a model for the U2 snRNA involved in splicing of pre-mRNA, however, Ψ-induced significant changes of the architectural landscape of the spliceosomal branch site of RNA compared with an unmodified counterpart". 

 "It is interesting that, when focusing on the H-bonded bases, the Ψ modification seems rather to have a destabilizing than a stabilizing effect." 

An atlas of RNA base pairs involving modified nucleobases with optimal geometries and accurate energies 

Hydrolysis, snake venom, pseudouridine:

Chemical Approaches for Structure and Function of RNA in Postgenomic Era 

https://www.jbc.org/article/S0021-9258(18)94491-1/pdf 

https://www.jbc.org/article/S0021-9258(18)35965-9/fulltext 

Hydrolysis and H. influenzae: 

https://www.jbc.org/article/S0021-9258(18)30468-X/fulltext

On the original Wuhan genom controversy:

https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/2021.06.18.449051v1.full.pdf 

https://www.news-medical.net/news/2...overs-deleted-SARS-CoV-2-data-from-Wuhan.aspx

cmRNA vaccines no longer work for the lambda and epsilon variants, not to mention the C.1.2 variant. Boosters with the Wuhan strain (which disappeared in march 2020) will exhibit the same problems: the mutant antibodies (we have mutant spike proteins with pseudouridine) will only last for some six weeks at most. Boosters with the delta variant will unleash antigenic sin. The public is being told that nothing else can be done. With one exception: an exobiological solution, which means the Spartan Virus scenario. Thus, we come back to a subject which very few researchers have even a clue as to what is going on: *ichor*.


----------



## Safranek (Aug 31, 2021)

sandokhan said:


> Dr. Lawrence Broxmeyer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quick and thorough reply. I made it through the Broxmeyer article and looked at some of the papers quoted, I will read the snake stuff later.

My concerns were both addressed in the article and the papers quoted within regarding isolation and its classification as a 'virus', which it is not.

One questionable aspect I found within the interview was Broxmeyer quoting the statistics based on the 'over-cycled' PCR tests which we know from many sources to give too many false positives, and I assume he must know this to be the case. So why use statistics which are provably false?

One answer might be that he doesn't want to go against the status-quo and be left alone to continue his research, another might be the fact that it supports his hypothesis.

The article explains why the Romanian doctor Flavia Groșan has been able to successfully treat all cases of 'CV' with the antibiotic Clarithromycin, an antibiotic that is part of the macrolide antibiotic group.


----------



## sandokhan (Aug 31, 2021)

There is an even more powerful macrolide antibiotic: Solithromycin. Amazingly, FDA refused to approve this medical treatment for M. avium, yet it did agree to give the green light to the cmRNA vaccines. With solithromycin, covid-19 would have been over in two weeks.

So, how in the world did the cobra proteins get to the mycobacterium/mycoplasma in the atmosphere? I believe that this was accomplished using the flu vaccines in the preceeding years (2016-2019); that is, portions of the genome were introduced in the flu vaccines, and since all of them have HeLa cells, the mycobacterium sent copies of the genetic code to the bacteria in the atmosphere. So, the elites knew very well that a much larger quantity of cometary dust was going to reach our atmosphere beginning with the 2019 Taurids meteor showers. 

What is the hyperspace? The hyperspace is the aether, the medium used by ether to propagate its sound waves. Each and every quark, subquark, proton, electron, neutrino is connected to this hyperspace. GR is a subluminal theory which breaks down at the hyperspace level (which is superluminal). 

https://arxiv.org/pdf/1110.3795.pdf

Quantum nonlocality based on finite-speed causal influences
leads to superluminal signalling

Nonlocal quantum entanglement must originate outside of or beyond 4D spacetime.

That is, each quantum particle is actually a wormhole which emits and absorbs aether. 

Advanced Flat Earth Theory (quarks linked by wormholes)



> Quantum Gravity is not a quantization of the spacetime coordinates, metric.....If this were the case, one would have had quantized the spacetime coordinates long ago. In String Theory, from the two-dim world sheet point of view , the spacetime coordinates are nothing but a finite number of scalar fields whose quantization is essentially trivial by selecting the conformal or orthonormal gauge. The same arguments applies with the ( linearized ) spin two graviton. Quantum Gravity it is something much deeper than the naive notion of coordinates and gravitons. It is something that doesn’t need any spacetime background nor metrics whatsoever. Morever, it involves something that disposes of the ill-conceived notion of having a fixed dimension. The classical spacetime that we perceive with our senses is just a long distance averaging effect associated with a quantum network of processeses of a deeper underlying Quantum Universe. To merge Quantum Mechanics with Relativity it is necessary to enlarge the Einsteinian view of Relativity to a New Relativity Principle.


It is only know that quantum physicists are acknowledging that an atom consists of Riemann zeta waves. 

Then, how did an unconscious nature solve the Riemann hypothesis before the Big Bang had occurred in the first place? The existence of the Riemann zeta waves at the quantum level means that nature knows how to locate each and every zeta zero with an infinite degree of accuracy. If a single zero is misplaced, the whole edifice comes crashing down. Obviously neither the Riemann-Siegel nor the França-LeClair formulas are being used to generate the zeta zeros needed to sustain the Riemann zeta waves.


----------



## sandokhan (Sep 1, 2021)

*New Radical Chronology of History TIMELINE

1682 AD - 1683 AD *

Jupiter and Saturn great conjunction, Adam and Eve leave the Garden of Eden (located next to the sea of Marmara), Enoch is the son of Adam, Noah (Pelasg) is the son of Enoch

The second Sun becomes our present Moon, Tiamat becomes Rahu and Ketu

*1724 AD - 1725 AD*

Great Flood

Tartarian/Kemite Islam empire appears on the scene, with its capital located at Constantinople

*1761 AD - 1769 AD*

Huge cosmic/geological conflagration, the island of California is realigned with the continent, the Grand Canyon is formed, Sahara becomes a desert, Siberia is covered by ice, extinction of the mammoths, Pompeii/Herculaneum covered by volcanic dust, Giza plateau is flooded (up to 100 meters in altitude), the crucifixion/resurrection of Christ at Constantinople

1776 

The Statue of Liberty, a Tartarian/Kemite Islam symbol is built, which means the Old and New Testaments were written after the Statue of Liberty had been constructed

1811

The New Madrid earthquake is caused by a meteor impact

The Great Comet & Quake of 1811, A NEO Connection?

Anthropocene [December 16, 1811 a new world] - Archaeologica.org

Advanced Flat Earth Theory (impossible details relating to Napoleon's biography)

http://www.dillum.ch/html/napoleon_maystre_uebersetzung_09.htm (amazing related events in the history of the reigns of Napoleon III/I)

1862

A huge flood caused by the largest volcano eruption in Africa ever recorded (May 1861, Dubbi volcano)

http://www.atmosedu.com/Geol390/articles/ComingMegaFloos4.pdf

https://cepsym.org/Sympro2012/Schick.pdf


Those who believe that certain records are accurate (1400 AD - 1800 AD) must explain how Da Vinci had used a laser to paint the Mona Lisa and St. John the Baptist portrait pictures. If supernatural channeling could be utilized to produce such paintings, then so could plenty of records be forged in no time at all.

The great conjuction of Jupiter and Saturn (21 December, 2020) is of utmost importance.


----------



## Jd755 (Sep 1, 2021)

sandokhan said:


> explain how Da Vinci had used a laser to paint the Mona Lisa and St. John the Baptist portrait pictures


Easy. He has a tricked out De Lorean and spends his days surfing the time streams.. He never ages and keeps on popping up in different guises. He was Shakespeare, Bach, Freddie Mercury, Issac Newton amongst many others.

Edit 'cos I missed a y.


----------



## sandokhan (Sep 6, 2021)

*14.134725... x 24 = 339.233...*


----------



## FAELAGUM (Sep 6, 2021)

sandokhan said:


> *14.134725... x 24 = 339.233...*


What is this supposed to mean for us that do not know?


----------



## sandokhan (Sep 6, 2021)

*322*


----------



## Citezenship (Sep 6, 2021)

FAELAGUM said:


> What is this supposed to mean for us that do not know?


I think he means 42.

RE Douglas Adams.


----------



## grav (Sep 6, 2021)

Excellent!
Your "radical chronology" may pull other biblical timeframes closer to the present, but it still jibes with other estimates of our continually-remanufactured reality. 

2 quibbles:
. *The Second Sun becomes our moon.* More of a cosmology quibble, but we continue to sight a transparent twin to our sun. Often called Nibiru, it seems to be one of multiple objects which appear to be illuminated (or not) round surfaces pock-marked as if by arc welding which creates pit corrosion.

. *~1724, the Tartarian Empire appears.*
Ok, which empires preceded it? Or were Sumerian, Greece, Rome empires colonies of Tartary?


----------



## sandokhan (Sep 6, 2021)

Re: this Why do things Rise or Fall? This paper was deleted on physics forums and david icke... any math geeks about?

Here is the *antiNewton law of antigravity*:

Advanced Flat Earth Theory (two consecutive messages, it includes the antigravitational phenomena, such as the Biefeld-Brown effect)


Nibiru is Mercury/Aten. Aurora, sister of the Sun and of the Moon orbits at the North Pole. Gunnar Heinsohn wrote a book, Die Sumerer gab es nicht (The Sumerians never existed). Greek mythology is based on Kemite/Egyptian Islam legends (Apollo built the walls of Troy/Constantinople; Constantinople was the capital of the Tartarian empire).


----------



## sandokhan (Sep 9, 2021)

Messages which *have not been merged with the present thread*:

New radical chronology of history

Re: this Why do things Rise or Fall? This paper was deleted on physics forums and david icke... any math geeks about?

Why things fall/rise goes much deeper than anything posted in that thread.

This is the ultimate example/experiment which can unravel the mystery of terrestrial gravitation:




Unless and until you are able to properly explain why the bottle is crushed when it is brought to the surface, all other explanations (including density) are insufficient to describe gravity.


You will hear in the news about the Nipah virus. L. Broxmeyer has demonstrated that encephalitis and meningitis are caused by mycobacteria, therefore Nipah is another mycobacterium as well, related to M. tuberculosis. Paramyxoviruses are related to snakes/vipers:

Paramyxovirus Infection - an overview | ScienceDirect Topics

There is no conclusive proof that Nipah had originated in bats. In January 2020, some information was posted on conspiracy websites that the coronavirus was actually the nipah virus. However, Nipah is not airborne (in the sense that it can travel hundreds/thousands of km in a very short time). Could a segment of the Nipah genome have been included in the spike protein genome? Certainly, but one still needs the technology discovered by K. Blome: the HeLa cells/liquid crystals which enable mycobacteria in the vaccinated folks to communicate (e/m copies of the cells) with the mycobacterium in the atmosphere.

Lethal antibodies:

https://assets.researchsquare.com/files/rs-612103/v2_covered.pdf


----------



## Jd755 (Sep 9, 2021)

sandokhan said:


> Unless and until you are able to properly explain why the bottle is crushed when it is brought to the surface, all other explanations (including density) are insufficient to describe gravity.


Oh do go on stop being such a bloody tease!
I cannot explain it so please help me oh wise one I beg you.
Time is short.


----------



## FAELAGUM (Sep 9, 2021)

sandokhan said:


> Messages which *have not been merged with the present thread*:
> 
> New radical chronology of history
> 
> ...


Could you summarize what it says about lethal antibodies?


----------



## Safranek (Sep 9, 2021)

FAELAGUM said:


> Could you summarize what it says about lethal antibodies?


My take is that if you have inflammation or cancer cells in your body (which almost everyone has to some degree), then certain antibodies generated by your body against the 'coronavirus' will induce an auto-immune reaction against those damaged cells also.


----------



## Jd755 (Sep 9, 2021)

Safranek said:


> if you have inflammation or cancer cells in your body (which almost everyone has to some degree),


That is one hell of a statement. How did you determine this too be true, if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Safranek (Sep 9, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> That is one hell of a statement. How did you determine this too be true, if you don't mind me asking.


I don't mind, though the answer should be self-evident. 

Do people eat healthy and nutritious food?
Do they breathe clean air?
Do they exercise and keep their muscles and lymphatic system working optimally?

If the answer is no to any two of those, they will have a certain quantity of those types of cells in their body.


----------



## Jd755 (Sep 10, 2021)

Safranek said:


> I don't mind, though the answer should be self-evident.
> 
> Do people eat healthy and nutritious food?
> Do they breathe clean air?
> ...


Thank you.
However I know of one chap who used to be a safety inspector in he shipyard where I worked. Healthy, fit as  fiddle ran marathons. He went for an exploratory operation for some sort of complaint the docs couldn't figure out. They opened him up, looked in closed him back up. From that day where he found out he was 'riddled' with cancer and there is nothing they could do he lasted six weeks.
My wife developed thyroid cancer about 20 years ago and her thyroids were removed and she is with me today. Not overweight, eats reasonable food all supermarket but fresh as opposed to processed for the most part. Walks everywhere, always has she never learnt to drive.

This generalisation of "we all carry cancer cells within us" would hold merit if anyone knew what cancer was. I have no idea but cells mutating and somehow not being dealt with by the body which then suck out bodily resources and use them to kill the body is a best guess that underpins the pharmaceutical industry.
For that behemoth to endure there have to be treatments not cures, preaching to the choir here most likely but it bears repetition I feel.

As far as my research into cancer cures, they are legion, has gone diet, clean water, clean air, slow living more often than not, less stress, pulling out of a profoundly sick society and reducing and if it is possible within the individual avoiding processed sugar seem to be the things that do't allow cancer to prosper.
Cancer is a catch all pharmaceutical term as far as I can tell brought in to wrap a whole host of illnesses into one treatable "brand". Cancer. My money for what it is worth is on a mould or fungus being given the correct bodily conditions to explode its population and wreak havoc which results in the death of the body.

Apologies to Sandokhan for polluting your thread with my real world experiences but it seemed appropriate in this case.

Edit to add  missing word.


----------



## grav (Sep 12, 2021)

sandokhan said:


> Unless and until you are able to properly explain why the bottle is crushed when it is brought to the surface, all other explanations (including density) are insufficient to describe gravity.



Why is density insufficient?


----------



## Safranek (Sep 13, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Thank you.
> However I know of one chap who used to be a safety inspector in he shipyard where I worked. Healthy, fit as  fiddle ran marathons. He went for an exploratory operation for some sort of complaint the docs couldn't figure out. They opened him up, looked in closed him back up. From that day where he found out he was 'riddled' with cancer and there is nothing they could do he lasted six weeks.
> My wife developed thyroid cancer about 20 years ago and her thyroids were removed and she is with me today. Not overweight, eats reasonable food all supermarket but fresh as opposed to processed for the most part. Walks everywhere, always has she never learnt to drive.
> 
> ...


I also know of such a guy. Let's not forget that there is a spiritual aspect to our being which plays a significant role.


----------



## sandokhan (Sep 13, 2021)

In fact, you don't need a train tanker, you can use a soda can:

Make Your Own Tanker Implosion With a Soda Can

Take a look at these images:

http://images.slideplayer.com/34/10210042/slides/slide_19.jpg

At the higher altitude, the antigravitational strings have a greater effect on the air inside the plastic bottle; at the lower elevation, the dextrorotatory receptive vortices of the atoms of air inside the container will be activated to a greater extent, practically causing the plastic bottle to implode.





The end result is the same.

In vacuum, once the air (gas subquarks) is pumped out, one is left with the pure potential, the ether drift with laevorotatory and dextrorotatory strings propagating in double torsion fashion.

Then, instantaneously, the dextrorotatory receptive vortices will absorb any aether left in the tanker/soda can/plastic bottle, causing a complete implosion of the object.

The train tanker is IMPLODING, and not crushing under the influence of the "atmosphere pressure".


Let us examine now an even more difficult example, the suction cup.

The force holding the suction cup comes from the string of subquarks which connect the surface of the cup with the surface of the body to which it is attached, as the cup recovers its shape aether is being withdrawn from the surface of the body, along with strings of subquarks, this is the reason for the force experienced. Barometers adjust to the ether atmospheric tide.

Now, the mathematical theory for the absorption/emission of aether through a Planck length level particle.

The paper was submitted in 1969, it took four years for the Journal of Mathematical Physics to verify that the equations are indeed correct.

http://euclid.colorado.edu/~ellis/RelativityPapers/EtFlThDrPaMoGeRe.pdf

Ether flow through a drainhole: a particle model in general relativity

Journal of Mathematical Physics, vol. 14, no. 1, 1973

In the case of the suction cup, the aether is blocked from the inside, not from the outside. As it is pressed against the surface, the aether is eliminated. As the object regains its shape, the aether will be provided by the laevorotatory subquarks of the surface itself.

When the center is pressed against the surface, the aether is eliminated. Now, as the cup resumes its original shape, the aether has to come from somewhere: the surface will emit the aether through the laevorotatory subquarks to fulfill this task. That is, the portion under the vacuum cup will become antigravitationally activated.


----------



## sandokhan (Sep 14, 2021)

Now, we are in a very strong position to understand why things fall.

B. Riemann stated in 1853 that "*gravitational aether sinks toward massive objects where it is absorbed, at a rate proportional to their mass, and is then emitted into another spatial dimension*".


Downward motion provided by the shower of cosmic subquarks:

His belief at that time was that, to quote Westfall, ‘*gravity (heaviness) is caused by the descent of a subtle invisible matter which strikes all bodies and carries them down*'.

I. Newton

The rotational Ellis wormhole attains weight. The amount of aether that has been absorbed = finite weight attained. This occurs through the rotating wormhole.


https://arxiv.org/pdf/1409.1503.pdf

Rotating Ellis Wormholes in Four Dimensions

*The rotating wormholes attain a finite mass and quadrupole moment.*

Gravity is described by quantum entanglement Ellis wormholes.

These wormhole must rotate and must be traversable.

This is how an object attains weight.

These wormholes have throats on the order of the Planck length:

Cern Authentication (page 12)

All objects free fall at the same rate of acceleration regardless of their mass: π^2 m/s^2.



> “This implies an important conclusion: bodies of different volumes that are in the same gradient medium acquire the same acceleration.
> 
> Note that if we keep watch on the fall of bodies of different masses and volumes in the Earth’s gravitation field under conditions when the effect of the air resistance is minimized (or excluded), the bodies acquire the same acceleration. Galileo was the first to establish this fact. The most vivid experiment corroborating the fact of equal acceleration for bodies of different masses is a fall of a lead pellet and bird feather in the deaerated glass tube. Imagine we start dividing one of the falling bodies into some parts and watching on the fall of these parts in the vacuum. Quite apparently, both large and small parts will fall down with the same acceleration in the Earth’s gravitation field. If we continue this division down to atoms we can obtain the same result. Hence it follows that the gravitation field is applied to every element that has a mass and constitutes a physical body. This field will equally accelerate large and small bodies only if it is gradient and acts on every elementary particle of the bodies. But a gradient gravitation field can act on bodies if there is a medium in which the bodies are immersed. Such a medium is the ether medium. The ether medium has a gradient effect not on the outer sheath of a body (a bird feather or lead pellet), but directly on the nuclei and electrons constituting the bodies. That is why bodies of different densities acquire equal acceleration.
> 
> ...



A downward constant shower of subquarks (directionality), aether wormholes (weight, dextrorotatory terrestrial gravity), ether pressure (an object which receives pressurizing force from the strings of subquarks).

Therefore, Newton's law of gravity is a scientific concept describing the pressure exerted by the ether on two objects on the surface of the Earth. It cannot be applied to describe planetary orbits, or a supposed attractive gravitational force between the Earth and a body: Newton had to first PROVE heliocentrism, and in addition to prove that the shape of the Earth is spherical, which he never did.

As a matter of fact, Newton was pressed from all sides to provide an explanation for terrestrial gravity, that is why the second edition of the Principia, in the official chronology of history, includes the essay on the CAUSE of gravity.

“In attractions, I briefly demonstrate the thing after this manner. Suppose an obstacle is interposed to hinder the meeting of any two bodies A, B, attracting one the other: then if either body, as A, is more attracted towards the other body B, than that other body B is towards the first body A, the obstacle will be more strongly urged by the pressure of the body A than by the pressure of the body B, and therefore will not remain in equilibrium: but the stronger pressure will prevail, and will make the system of the two bodies, together with the obstacle, to move directly towards the parts on which B lies; and in free spaces, to go forwards in infinitum with a motion continually accelerated; which is absurd and contrary to the first law.”

the obstacle will be more strongly urged by the pressure of the body A


Newton's clear description again:

*the obstacle will be more strongly urged by the pressure of the body A than by the pressure of the body B, and therefore will not remain in equilibrium: but the stronger pressure will prevail*

Newton's Philosophy of Nature

Right from the pages of the Principia.

ATTRACTION = PRESSURE EXERTED FROM OUTSIDE PUSHING TWO OBJECTS TOGETHER


----------



## grav (Sep 14, 2021)

sandokhan said:


> Now, we are in a very strong position to understand why things fall.
> 
> B. Riemann stated in 1853 that "*gravitational aether sinks toward massive objects where it is absorbed, at a rate proportional to their mass, and is then emitted into another spatial dimension*".
> 
> ...


Why do aether particles descend in the first place?
What is "down"?
There has got to be a better and simpler explanation of the whole process.

The only way I can understand the aether is as an infinite electric field. 
The "subtle invisible matter" consists of positive and negative charges which combine in multidinous ways to form matter and energy. And consciousness.

I don't object to the left-right vortex movement idea, but that merely describes how. Not why.

As usual, jargon replaces clear language. wormholes and quarks?
I'm starting to doubt that Newton ever existed.


----------



## sandokhan (Sep 15, 2021)

Now, the finishing touches. Why does the weight of a body equal zero in free fall?

Newtonian mechanics tries to explain this as follows: "It doesn't. The true _weight_--the gravitational force that the earth exerts on the object--remains." But, there is no attractive gravitational force exerted by the Earth upon a certain object. Why then does a body in free fall weigh nothing at all? 














(here atoms = subquarks)

The object in free fall will weigh nothing (if it is attached to a scale, it will register zero) because the dextrorotatory strings will be detached temporarily from the body itself as it falls to the ground. The object's own dextrorotatory subquarks will not have the necessary time to form a connection with the dextrorotatory subquark field of the Earth (terrestrial gravity). Then, the only influence on the object (no wind, nor other pushing forces are applied) will be the vertical shower of subquarks which will impart directionality.

Charles F. Brush: Kinetic Theory of Gravitation


----------



## Jd755 (Sep 15, 2021)

sandokhan said:


> The object in free fall will weigh nothing (if it is attached to a scale, it will register zero) because the dextrorotatory strings will be detached temporarily from the body itself as it falls to the ground. The object's own dextrorotatory subquarks will not have the necessary time to form a connection with the dextrorotatory subquark field of the Earth (terrestrial gravity).


I was just thinking that.


----------



## sandokhan (Sep 15, 2021)

The g acceleration has a magical part.

*g = π^2 = 4/sc^2* m/s2 (1 sc = 1 sacred  cubit = 2/π)

On a flat surface of the Earth, the g force equals π^2 and is not related at all to the mass/radius of the Earth.

The rate of acceleration of a falling object, which acquires kinetic energy is a measure of energy flow via conduction through the ether.

Aetherometry and gravity: an introduction (section 3, Gravitational Pendulums, g related to π2)


Torricelli and the Ocean of Air: The First Measurement of Barometric Pressure

According to the official chronology of history, the effects of the "atmospheric pressure" upon a column of water of considerable height were measured as early as 1640 AD.

A column of water 32.381' (π^2 m) (cross-section 1 square inch) generates a pressure at the bottom of one atmosphere.

The magnitude of the value is exactly equal to that of the g acceleration.

Even if we take the value of 10.336 meters to be true, then 10.336/π^2 = 1.0472 which is *exactly* π/3!

Under the spherical Earth hypothesis, this is supposed to be just a random coincidence.

However, this fact cannot be true.

Modern science assumes that the proportions of the ingredients of the air (distribution of gases) have varied since the formation of the Earth, yet we are to believe that now the atmospheric pressure on a column of water will generate a height of the liquid in the glass tube of exactly π^2 m (the value of the g acceleration).

In addition, there is the atmospheric escape which takes place every year.

How could these random fluctuations in the chemical composition/mass of the Earth's atmosphere have lead to the precise value of π^2 m for the height of the water in the glass tube experiment?

In the flat earth theory, this fact is easily explained: the effect of the laevorotatory waves upon the column of water (π^2 meters) will equal exactly the magnitude of the value of the g acceleration (π^2).

The height of the liquid column does not rise because of atmospheric pressure. It is an extraordinary antigravitational effect and a proof of the existence of laevorotatory subquark strings.

The standard atmosphere, defined as being exactly equal to 101,325 pascals, is the reference value for the average atmospheric pressure at sea level.  A torr is fixed by definition as being precisely equal to 1/760th of a standard atmosphere. The value of a millimeter of mercury is determined by: 1) the definition of gravity, 2) to the density of mercury (13.595 078(5) g/ml @ 0 °C, NIST value), and 3) to the temperature at which mercury's density is taken. However, the barometric pressure can vary by thousands of Pa in a single week.

The older concept of a technical atmosphere was phased out even though it worked very well in practice.

What is the unit called a technical atmosphere?

Using the technical atmosphere, we get 28.96 inHg and exactly 10 meters of water.

100,000/101,325 = π^2/10

The true gravitational acceleration at the Earth's surface corresponds to the gravitational field intensity E, and not to the net resultant acceleration, which varies with latitude.

"Traditionally, this field intensity is considered to be counteracted by the centrifugal force created by the Earth's rotation; the centrifugal acceleration is zero at the poles and reaches a maximum of 0.03392 m/s^2 at the equator. One of the problems in the current understanding of gravity is that the difference between the gravitational acceleration at the poles and at the equator is greater than any centrifugal reaction can account for. This discrepancy is conventionally explained by the Earth being not a perfect sphere but an oblate spheroid, or rather a triaxial spheroid.

Assuming that g = π^2m/s^2, and taking account of the centrifugal reaction, the value of g at the equator should be 9.83568 m/s^2, whereas the measured value is far lower: 9.780524 m/s^2. Modern technology permits more exact determinations of the measured values of net g at the poles and the equator, along with better determinations of the polar and equatorial radii. This makes it possible to accurately determine the angular velocity function (Ω) that is a constituent of the gravitational field intensity. It is pointed out that if we employ the values for net g at the poles (where no centrifugal reaction exists) along with the polar radii to determine the value of Ω, and then use this value together with the known equatorial radius to determine the gravitational field intensity at the equator, this will be found to be exactly π2m/s^2, to the fourth digit!

This rules out geometric explanations for the actual value of net g at the equator, as the differences in terrestrial geometry are already taken into account. So something besides the centrifugal force or geometry must account for the counteraction of gravity at the equator by Δ = (π^2 - 0.03392) - 9.780524 = 0.05516 m/s^2."

Therefore, this extra factor (which could be accompanied by other antigravitational factors to be accounted for) has to be substracted as well from the height of the column of water.

In the end, the magnitude of the true value of g, π^2, will equal the calculated height of the column of water, or be extremely close to it.

The mysterious antigravitational factor discovered by Dr. P. Correa is directly related to the effects exerted by the ether (its angular velocity).

The sacred cubit is designated in the form of a horseshoe projection, known as the "Boss" on the face of the Granite Leaf in the Ante-Chamber of the Pyramid. By application of this unit of measurement it was discovered to be subdivided into 25 equal parts known now as: Pyramid inches.

The value chosen in 1954 by the 10th Conférence Générale des Poids et Mesures (CGPM) for the standard atmosphere is directly related to the sacred cubit.

https://www.bipm.org/jsp/en/ViewCGPMResolution.jsp?CGPM=10&RES=4

1013250 dynes per square centimetre (*101325* Pa).

4 x 101,325 = 405,300

405,300^(1/2) = 636.63176

2/π = one sacred cubit = 0.636619772

A four digit perfect match.

100,000/101,325 = 0.9869233

π^2/10 = 0.98696044

A four digit perfect match.

Dr. C. Goldblatt, one of the foremost experts on atmospheric physics in the world (Space Science and Astrobiology Division, NASA Ames Research Center) explains the total and complete random nature of the Earth's atmosphere evolution.

https://arxiv.org/pdf/1710.10557.pdf

Then, he explains these facts in the context of the faint young sun paradox:

https://www.clim-past.net/7/203/2011/cp-7-203-2011.pdf

*"Geology has been viewed as a collection of events derived from insignificant causes, a string of accidents."*

Yet, out of this string of accidents, we obtain a four digit perfect match between the value of the standard atmosphere and the magnitude of the g acceleration, and between the sacred cubit and the value of the standard atmosphere.

The main reason why the technical atmosphere (one kilogram-force per square centimeter) was phased out is connected in a direct way to the fact that by using this value, the figure for the column of water will be exactly 10 meters, a fact impossible to explain in the context of the random fluctuations of the atmosphere's chemical composition/mass.

980.665 mbar = 98.0665 kPa technical atm = 28.959136 inHg = 32.8093 ft of water = *10.00027464 m*

The ratio 100,000/101,325 equals exactly π^2/10 (g acceleration divided by 10, the height of the column of water using the technical atmosphere).

In 1982, the International Union of Pure and Applied Chemistry (IUPAC) recommended that for the purposes of specifying the physical properties of substances, “standard pressure” should be precisely 100 kPa (1 bar) = 100,000 Pa.

http://goldbook.iupac.org/html/S/S05921.html


The missing apex of the Gizeh pyramid measures 286.1 sacred inches (7.2738 meters), where 286.1 = 450 sacred cubits, and 100 sc = 45 x 1.4134725, 141.34725 = the height of the Gizeh pyramid frustum.

727 Torr = *28.62*2156 inHg = 9.8839 m of water, a value very close to the g acceleration figure π^2 = 9.8696

How many inhg in 1 torr? The answer is 0.039370072825186.

One sacred inch = 0.025424 meters.

1/3.9370073 = 0.254


Now, here is another reason why the technical atmosphere was phased out.

https://www.sensorsone.com/kpa-to-mh2o-conversion-table/

The conversion factor from pascals to meters of water involves this value: 980,665 Pa (one technical atmosphere).

1/9.80665 = 0.1019716213

2/π = 0.636619772

32/100π = 0.10185916

0.1019716213 - 010185916 = 0.00011246129 = 2.861 x 0.0000393083852

1/3.93083852 = 0.2543986

0.2543986/4 = 0.063599661

Then, the conversion factor can be evidenced directly in terms of sacred cubits.

1013250 dynes per square centimetre (101325 Pa).

4 x 101,325 = 405,300

405,300^(1/2) = 636.63176

2/π = one sacred cubit = 0.636619772

101,325 = (2000/π)^2/4 + 6sc

Then, the value of the height of column of water, corresponding to 101,325 Pascals can be expressed directly in terms of sacred cubits.


----------



## grav (Sep 15, 2021)

What part of TMI do you not understand?
An audience of amateurs need a simplification, not a long list of formulae and figures.

Have you seen this video? It examines the aether, free energy of the Tartarian empire, but not flat earth. 
It is like Eawranon's work, long and complicated and in need of editing to improve continuity of thought. 

_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/PTO0NvcDDLzl/_


----------



## sandokhan (Sep 18, 2021)

Behind Blue Eyes (The Who) is a modified version of one of the most haunting and mystical scores ever written, Khachaturian's Gayaneh:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQ7IHbluNsY

www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMrImMedYRo

The first side of Tommy (The Who) is better than anything else put forth by the Stones or by The Beatles (1969), certainly as impressive as Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band. Led Zeppelin and Pink Floyd were not given material as good as the songs featured on the first side of Tommy.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKdusyjiuvY

Why does it sound so great?

Because the first two themes from the Overture are modified versions of von Weber's Hunter's Chorus:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRXL3gJdAHY

Adorno also used the theme from Tommy for Space Oddity (acoustic guitar part):

www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYYRH4apXDo  (2:39-2:45)

Space Oddity is a modified Dear Prudence (given to The Beatles).

Dear Prudence includes two modified scores from Pictures At An Exhibition:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkC3chi_ysw  (Gnomus and Cum Mortuis in Lingua Mortua)

Pinball Wizard is a modified version of Ippolitov-Ivanov's majestic Caucasian Sketches:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=KiF8JPARwCc

www.youtube.com/watch?v=4AKbUm8GrbM

Listening To You, one of The Who's greatest hits and anthems is a modified version of the second movement from Beethoven's 7th Symphony:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vi05EG6sTVQ

www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqmC1T9rukk

The beautiful finale of Baba O'Riley is a modified version of the finale of Hello/Goodbye (The Beatles).


----------



## sandokhan (Sep 23, 2021)

*MERS-CoV-2*

“While they were working on SARS-related coronavirus, they were carrying out a parallel project at the same time on MERS-related coronavirus”, referring to the virus that causes Middle East Respiratory Syndrome.

New Details Emerge About Coronavirus Research at Chinese Lab 

MERS and H. Influenzae: 

High frequency of Haemophilus influenzae associated with respiratory tract infections among Malaysian Hajj pilgrims 

Influenza is more common than Middle East Respiratory Syndrome Coronavirus (MERS-CoV) among hospitalized adult Saudi patients 

https://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.637.4817&rep=rep1&type=pdf 

Questions raised by the "new" coronavirus


https://reliefweb.int/sites/reliefweb.int/files/resources/GPMB_annualreport_2019.pdf (pg 10 - September 2019)

"The United Nations (including WHO) conducts at least two systemwide training and simulation exercises, including one for covering the deliberate release of a lethal respiratory pathogen."

Henipah - Sars-Cov-2

You are being redirected... 

Inhibition of Nipah Virus by Defective Interfering Particles

Nipah virus could evolve to spread globally, Stanford researcher says

Nipah virus, much deadlier than SARS-CoV-2, could be the next pandemic

Dr. L. Broxmeyer said that both encephalitis and meningitis are caused by mycobacterium, therefore nipah could also be a mycobacterium. HeLa cells and spike proteins can send electromagnetic copies of the cells of the mycobacterium to the bacteria in the atmosphere (this is how D614G got started back in january - march 2020, and how each and every VOI/VOC variant spread around the world), even though nipah is not fully airborne, and the possibility of a recombinant pathogenic agent is real.


----------



## Safranek (Sep 24, 2021)

sandokhan said:


> Inhibition of Nipah Virus by Defective Interfering Particles


Once again we have the same issue, the *lack of isolation*.  You tend to ignore this *significant aspect of virology* and your point of view would have a lot more credence if you focused on this aspect.

Quote form the above article:



> Cell Culture
> Vero, Vero-E6, and BSR-T7/5 cells were *cultured in* Dulbecco’s modified Eagle’s medium (DMEM) *supplemented with* 5% (v/v) fetal calf serum, nonessential amino acids, 1 mM sodium pyruvate, 2 mM L-glutamine, 100 U/mL penicillin, and 100 μg/mL streptomycin.



Furthermore,



> *NGS and Bioinformatics*
> 
> Ribonucleic acid was extracted from cell culture supernatants (clarified by low-speed centrifugation) using the manufacturer’s *TRIzol extraction protocol* (Thermo Fisher Scientific) in combination with the *DirectZol purification kit *incorporating the in-column DNAse step (Zymo Research). RNA sequencing was performed using TrueSeq reagents and analyzed on the MiniSeq system (both from Illumina). Reads were mapped to the appropriate reference genome with in-house scripts by first removing Illumina adaptors (cutadapt version 1.8.3 -a AGATCGGAAGAGCACACGTCTGAACTCCAGTCAC; -A AGATCGGAAGAGCGTCGTGTAGGGAAAGAGTGTAGATCTCGGTGGTCGCCGTATCATT --minimum-length = 1), trimming for low quality bases (prinseq-lite version 0.20.3 -min_qual_mean 25 -trim_qual_right 20 -min_len 50) and mapping to the appropriate reference genome with bwa-mem using default parameters (version 0.7.7). To determine NiV genome breakpoints and reinitiation points, chimeric reads were identified and characterized using a custom script, chimeric_reads.py v3.6.2 [25, 26]



Read the *TRIzol extraction protocol* and tell me if you think the RNA you have left after *homogenization*, *subsequent treatments* and analysis is likely of a purified virus.

Then there is the issue of the problems with the *DirectZol purification kit. *As you can see from that question/answer page regarding it, there are serious problems with it's use and its by far not a cut and dry technology.

Here's *one of many* papers that reflects the problems of isolation and why no virus has been proven to be isolated.

Nipah Virus Sequences from Humans and Bats during Nipah Outbreak, Kerala, India, 2018​


> *Abstract*
> *We retrieved Nipah virus (NiV) sequences* from 4 human and 3 fruit bat (_Pteropus medius_) samples from a 2018 outbreak in Kerala, India.





> *We attempted to isolate virus* from 26 specimens from 9 Nipah-confirmed case-patients and 1 NiV-negative patient by processing throat swab, lung tissue, urine, and serum specimens in the Biosafety Level 4 laboratory of ICMR-NIV, as described previously (_14_) (Table 1). *We inoculated 100 μL of each sample into a 24-well culture plate of Vero (ATCC, CCL-81) cells in 1 ml of Eagle minimal essential growth medium containing 10% fetal calf serum in each well. *The culture plate was incubated at 37°C with 5% CO2. All culture fluid was passaged 4 times, *irrespective of showing cytopathic effect*. We adjusted urine sample pH to 7.4 using 1N sodium hydroxide before proceeding to virus isolation.



And then we have the 'scientific' conclusion:



> Conclusions​In this outbreak, NGS helped identify the circulating NiV in Kerala as B genotype. We found the highest similarity between human NiV complete sequences from Kerala and NiV N gene sequences from _Pteropus_ spp. fruit bats (99.7%–100%), compared with NiV sequences reported from Malaysia, Cambodia, and Bangladesh (85.14%–96.15%). This finding *indicates* that _Pteropus_ spp. bats were *most likely* the source for human infection in this outbreak.
> 
> Distinct clustering of Kerala sequences *suggests* that this strain *may be* circulating locally in bats and some evolution *might exist* that differentiates it from the northern Bangladesh/West Bengal strain. It *may also suggest* that the colony of bats sampled in this outbreak had active infection, but additional epidemiologic studies in bats *may be needed* to support this. Freeze–thawing of organs, lack of collection of fresh tissue samples in the field, or preserving tissues in virus transport medium *might be the reasons for failure to retrieve the complete genome from bats.*



I just selected one paper for you, and if you read between the lines, you'll find that all papers on isolation contain the same shady language. When something 'may be' or 'might exist', you can conclude that no absolute certainty exists, and if it doesn't exist, then why should we accept it as science?



sandokhan said:


> Dr. L. Broxmeyer said that both encephalitis and meningitis are caused by mycobacterium, therefore nipah *could also be* a mycobacterium. HeLa cells and spike proteins can send electromagnetic copies of the cells of the mycobacterium to the bacteria in the atmosphere (this is how D614G got started back in january - march 2020, and how each and every VOI/VOC variant spread around the world), even though nipah is not fully airborne, and *the possibility* of a recombinant pathogenic agent *is real*.



And I haven't even mentioned 'plaque-purification' and 'purifying proteins from polyacrylamide gels' among other questionable methods used in isolation. When you read through the question/answer blog of Researchgate, you get better insight into the hit-and-miss approaches used by researchers (most of them with several papers already published) when applying these technologies. And then they peer-review and quote each other.


----------



## sandokhan (Oct 14, 2021)

Two of the antibodies (against Sars-Cov-2) are lethal: REGN10987 and B38.

https://assets.researchsquare.com/files/rs-612103/v2_covered.pdf?c=1623875739

Rogue antibodies could be driving severe COVID-19

This is the key to understanding why, so far, many of the vaccinees (cmRNA/adenovirus) have not developed severe forms of Covid-19.

Since the genetic code for the cmRNA vaccines includes PSEUDOURIDINE (Pseudouracil) and not URACIL (mRNA), all of the resulting proteins will be ISOMERIC as well. Therefore, the S-abs (antibodies) will be ISOMERIC. That is, they have nothing to do with Sars-Cov-2, what they will accomplish is to overwhelm the immune system with binding-type antibodies (isomeric) which will diminish the production of the "natural" neutralizing abs (which of course will include the lethal abs REGN10987/B38 as well).

Had the vaccinees received A TRUE MRNA VACCINE, most of them would have been diagnosed with severe cases of Covid-19.

A reason to celebrate? Consider this:

1. Should a new pandemic arise (let's say Mers-Cov-2/H. influenzae), the same thing is going to occur: the "natural" neutralizing abs will be overwhelmed by the ISOMERIC ABS (antigenic sin phenomenon).

2. Should a new pathogenic agent with ISOMERIC PROTEINS arrive from the atmosphere (an isomeric Sars-Cov-2) there are going to be huge problems.

3. The reversal of the geomagnetic field will affect the ISOMERIC ABS.


_"When this happens, the immune system has to rely on more specialized factors of our immune system (i.e., antigen-specific Abs and T cells) to fight the pathogen. So, as we grow up, we increasingly mount pathogen-specific immunity, including highly specific Abs. As those have stronger affinity for the pathogen (e.g., virus) and can reach high concentrations, they can quite easily outcompete our natural Abs for binding to the pathogen/virus. It is precisely this type of highly specific, high affinity Abs that current Covid-19 vaccines are inducing."_


----------



## sandokhan (Jan 15, 2022)

sandokhan said:


> *MERS-CoV-2*
> 
> “While they were working on SARS-related coronavirus, they were carrying out a parallel project at the same time on MERS-related coronavirus”, referring to the virus that causes Middle East Respiratory Syndrome.
> 
> ...



Omikron = Mers-Cov-2. Both pathogenic agents use the DPP4 cellular receptor (also cathepsin),(unlike Sars-Cov-2 which utilizes ACE2 as a receptor). Both affect the bronchi. The main reason why the cmRNA vaccines no longer have any effect, is that we are dealing with a different pathogenic agent: omikron is Mers-Cov-2 and not a variant of Sars-Cov-2. The second reason is that we have reached the singularity point of the vaccines, the isomeric binding antibodies can no longer be created in the same amount as before (also T-cell exhaustion). In reality, Mers-Cov-2 is Haemophilus influenzae (not a virus, but a mycobacterium).

1915-1917 world wide "coronavirus" pandemic (actually M. avium)
1918 M. influenzae



> If this is what happened, that means it had to evolve to bind to a mouse ACE2 receptor, which looks different from a human ACE2 receptor. In that case, the evasion of most human antibodies is primarily a side-effect of the fact that it had to change its Spike protein to fit a different looking ACE2 receptor.
> 
> If this is what happened, it’s a far worse scenario than the originally proposed scenario, of an infection in an HIV patient. The reason is because it means some of the changes it inherited from its time in mice that it still has right now are probably detrimental to its adaptation to humans. That may explain why it looks milder. That also means it’s probably going to lose those changes and become more severe in the coming weeks, as it continues to evolve.
> 
> In the scenario of the HIV patient, it simply gradually changed in response to an antibody response that wasn’t strong enough to eradicate it. That’s a more pleasant scenario, because it would mean the version of Omicron we’re seeing now wouldn’t have mutations that enhance replication in mice at the cost of replication in humans.


----------



## 6079SmithW (Jan 15, 2022)

Dude I think you're buying into the alophathic virology religion. 

I don't think it's real myself 

Look up project Immanuel


----------



## Lightseeker (Jan 16, 2022)

What happened to Sandokhan's neverending thread?


----------



## Safranek (Jan 16, 2022)

sandokhan said:


> In reality, Mers-Cov-2 is Haemophilus influenzae (not a virus, but a mycobacterium).


Dude, do your research:

_*Haemophilus influenzae*_ (formerly called *Pfeiffer's bacillus* or _*Bacillus influenzae*_) is a Gram-negative, coccobacillary, facultatively anaerobic capnophilic pathogenic bacterium of the family Pasteurellaceae. _H. influenzae_ was first described in 1892 by Richard Pfeiffer during an influenza pandemic.[1] He incorrectly described _Haemophilus influenzae_ as the causative microbe, which retains "influenza" in its name.[2][3]

The bacterium was argued by some to be the cause of influenza[4] as bacterial influenza.  _H. influenzae_ is responsible for a wide range of localized and invasive infections, but influenza is caused by viruses.

Its a bacteria NOT a mycobacteria.

Mycobacterium - Wikipedia

Additionally:

Summary - Mycoplasma vs Mycobacterium

https://files.differencebetween.com...ence-Between-Mycoplasma-and-Mycobacterium.pdf


----------



## sandokhan (Jan 16, 2022)

When are you going to learn to trust in what I write?

H. influenzae = M. influenzae (it is a mycobacterium)

Hopefully, your research goes further than vickypedia.

Scientia Ricerca Open Access | Scientific Publications | International Journals

I wrote the message regarding *mers-cov-2* months ago. What are the chances that sars-cov-2 would switch cellular receptors from ACE2 to DPP4 three months later, _in vivo_?

Cell wall deficient mycobacterium look just like a "virus" and pass through the same filters.

Did you know that the R0 of mers-cov was between 7 and 19? It was only missing a catalyst which would have turned mers-cov into the worst pandemic of all time. The R0 of Omikron is 10. 



> Not only that, but multiple studies have shown that the Omicron variant itself affects the upper airways far more than the lungs, even as it’s much more transmissible than any other variant. This is exactly what happened in the later stages of 1918 Spanish flu pandemic, according to John M. Barry, author of "The Great Influenza: The Epic Story of the Deadliest Plague in History".



Current situation: high transmissibility (the fastest in the history of medical science). It is lacking a high hospitalization rate. Omikron + X = what is going to happen next. 

As for the news about hantavirus, that is actually the brucella bacterium which is closely related to m. tuberculosis.


----------



## grav (Jan 17, 2022)

6079SmithW said:


> Dude I think you're buying into the alophathic virology religion.
> 
> I don't think it's real myself
> 
> Look up project Immanuel



Agreed.
The Germ theory is as real as the force of gravity.
Sandokhan goes to great pains to retrofit disease into theories that were disproved a century ago.
Airborne germs do not live outside the body. In general, germs live only in a moist, warm environment, in a living body or Petri dish.

The Terrain theory, on the other hand, maintains that outside toxins overpower the body's immune system -- from polluted water, food, vaccines which introduce foreign substances.
Coughing and sneezing release harmless dead exosomes from natural detoxification processes.

I've looked at the Immanuel Project, briefly. But I am weary of videos and long dissertations on theory after theory. Is it that difficult to compose summaries which effectively and briefly communicate an idea with clarity and coherence?

So what causes diseases? One of my trusted sources, The Invisible Rainbow, proposes the electric grid as the cause of so many modern ills.
That is, certain ranges of the electromagnetic spectrum interefere with the electric systems of living organisms. This includes ever-present smart phones, cell towers, 5g, microwave devices like smart meters on our buildings, hospital equipment, the whole Internet of Things.

Notice the great decline of wild birds, bees, bats, frogs, other wildlife.
Our world's life-sustaining  Schumann Resonance has been spoiled.

I mean no disrespect to Sandokhan, who does his due diligence into establishment science. But the whole method of inquiry is flawed, unproven, untenable. And if may bring down civilization as we know if.


----------



## sandokhan (Jan 17, 2022)

Terrestrial gravity is real. So is antigravity. Did you really think long and hard before responding? You think that I do not know about Bechamp and 5G and scalar weapons? When did I ever "apply due diligence into establishment science"? You must have mistaken me for someone else.

If you really want to get to the bottom of the cause of disease, then look up Reich's T-bacilli theory. Then, the T-bacilli, which have spikes, develop into mycobacterium and mycoplasma.
*********

5G is actually 4GLTE. Now, only the very best researchers know about the papers published by Vlail Kaznacheyev (5G to the nth power).


----------



## FarewellAngelina (Jan 17, 2022)

What is Terrestial gravity as opposed to Newtonian or universal or whatever it is called gravity?


----------



## sandokhan (Jan 18, 2022)

According to the official chronology of history, I. Newton thought that there are two gravitational forces at work: a force which applies a constant pressure which accounts for terrestrial gravity, and a rotational type of force which keeps the planets/sun/moon/stars in motion. Obviously, there must be a shield or a barrier between the atmosphere and the space alloted for the planets/sun/moon. 

Search in my messages for: dextrorotatory gravity, dextrorotatory subquarks, Biefeld-Brown effect antigravitational exact formula.

Extremely few historians and researchers know that Charles Ginenthal put a stop to Velikovsky, Heinsohn, Fomenko and much more, using arguments which had never been brought to light before:

New radical chronology of history

No one else was able to address them. Except for my new radical chronology of history theory.

And there was one question Velikovsky had no answer for: search for pole shift, Giza calendar.


----------



## grav (Jan 19, 2022)

"Gravity is real." Well, duh, who said it isn't? A force? not.
Specific gravity is the ratio of densities of adjacent substances.
Sandokhan's definition is dense. That is, full of theory and variables and no proof of anything. Newton, for pity's sake?? Have we not progressed at all from the horse and buggy and apple era? Gravity is electromagnetic attraction.

. . . . .

Airborne transmission of disease is impossible.
100 years ago, US Army doctors failed to sicken healthy soldiers with Spanish flu "germs" from stricken patients.  The medical "profession" has known about this dirty secret for a century! and they continue to take advantage of human naivete to this day! to sell their Big Pharma concoctions and services to the suckers.

 Here is a synopsis of The Contagion Myth:

https://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=A2KLfR5Xc.dhw8cA1YXBGOd_;_ylu=Y29sbwNiZjEEcG9zAzIEdnRpZAMEc2VjA3Ny/RV=2/RE=1642587096/RO=10/RU=https://mask-covid.info/wp-content/uploads/2020/12/The-Contagion-Myth-Notes-Synopsis-1.pdf/RK=2/RS=c7Eh3uWsHDP2RFb4XWrm8xaJlZI-


----------



## sandokhan (Jan 19, 2022)

_"Gravity is real." Well, duh, who said it isn't?_

Well, you did. You cannot divorce gravity from force.

_The Germ theory is as real as the force of gravity._

You also wrote:

_That is, full of theory and variables and no proof of anything._

Your memory surely is failing you, since the Flat Earth thread is packed full of proofs which I provided using the best arguments in the business. Make sure you read my messages in that thread again.

_Airborne transmission of disease is impossible._

You haven't done your homework on the Rosenau experiments. There is much more than meets the eye with regard to those experiments.

The M.J. Rosenau experiments which had been carried out in 1918, showed two things: the astrobiological source of the pathogenic agent, and that these sailors were immune to the  streptococci emitted by the infected persons.

"In the British Medical Journal of 28 July 1900, the following editorial appeared, dealing with the role of streptococci in tuberculosis: "It is a remarkable fact that…the bulk of the disturbing and dangerous features of tuberculosis are not due to the tubercle bacillus, but to streptococci and other pyogenic organisms."

The British Medical Journal’s editorial dealing with the destructive and predominant role of streptococci in tuberculosis was further confirmed when Pandemic physician Edward Rosenow reported his findings that green-producing Streptococcocus viridians were more constantly found and more destructive than any other organism associated with influenza."

Von Unruh wrote: “We have in influenza the fever, malaise, loss of weight, invasion by the organism of the same anatomical structures as in tuberculosis; we have chronic cases of bronchitis in which the influenza bacillus is constantly present; and lastly, we know that typical tuberculosis often follows an attack, however mild,of influenza.”

What is influenza?

The Great Influenza Pandemic: What Really Happened in 1918?

https://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.637.4817&rep=rep1&type=pdf

Wayback Machine

INFLUENZA AND THE TUBERCULOSIS CONNECTION - Part 1

INFLUENZA AND THE TUBERCULOSIS CONNECTION- Part 2

Bird flu, influenza and 1918: The case for mutant Avian tuberculosis.

SARS: Just another viral acronym?

Influenza—The Sphinx of Diseases - 1919 | GG Archives

Is the Influenza a Chinese Plague? - 1918 | GG Archives

https://www.gjenvick.com/Influenza/TheInfluenzaMysteryDeepens-1919-02.html

The fourth shot (booster) is not working at all against Omikron. A sure sign that we are dealing with a DIFFERENT pathogenic agent, i.e., Omikron is NOT Sars-Cov-2, but Mers-Cov-2 (it uses the DPP4 receptor, same as Mers-Cov).


----------



## Safranek (Jan 19, 2022)

sandokhan said:


> The fourth shot (booster) is not working at all against Omikron. A sure sign that we are dealing with a DIFFERENT pathogenic agent


Can you show just ONE paper that clearly shows isolation of ANY variant? If you expect a 'shot' to work, you have to go through Koch's postulates. Until you have shown the isolated 'virus' causing the symptoms and shown that when transferred to an otherwise healthy host causes the same symptoms, you have NOTHING as far as REAL virology is concerned.

So instead of quoting a plethora of articles beating around the bush, start at the beginning - ISOLATION. Build on solid ground.


----------



## sandokhan (Jan 19, 2022)

Sars-Cov-2 is not a virus. That is why it will never be isolated. Sars-Cov-2 = M. avium, which is accompanied by Chlamydia pneumoniae and Mycoplasma pneumoniae.

Dr. Lawrence Broxmeyer did isolate M. avium in patients with Covid-19 back in the spring of 2020 (I posted the references from the very start).

The Chinese researchers, back in the spring of 2003, did isolate a new form of Chlamydia pneumoniae in patients with Sars-Cov.

As to how new variants come about, there are two possible ways: astrobiology and/or biological scalar weapons (by comparison 5G or 6G is a stroll in the park).

The key to understanding what is going to happen next is related to HSP (heat shock proteins). Believe or not, Sars-Cov-2 and M. bovis have identical segments of genetic code, including HSP.

Read the next to the last reference in my last message: pneumonic plague and influenza.


----------



## FarewellAngelina (Jan 19, 2022)

sandokhan said:


> According to the official chronology of history, I. Newton thought that there are two gravitational forces at work: a force which applies a constant pressure which accounts for terrestrial gravity, and a rotational type of force which keeps the planets/sun/moon/stars in motion. Obviously, there must be a shield or a barrier between the atmosphere and the space alloted for the planets/sun/moon.
> 
> Search in my messages for: dextrorotatory gravity, dextrorotatory subquarks, Biefeld-Brown effect antigravitational exact formula.
> 
> ...


Looking at the exact formula , if I have the right one, am i right in thinking you have replaced the costant imaginary r with the formula for the area of a circle?

The dextrorotatory quark thingy reminds me of nonsense poetry , no offence intended, quarks gyring and gimbaling - Lear and Joyce

Maxwell's stuff , well no one has ever measured the velocity of light , the constant c is pure science fiction .

I think all that lot belongs with the stuff of "visionaries scientists" such as Einstein,Tsiolkovsky , A.C.Clarke , Lear and Joyce.

What is the method of attractive force in your terrestial gravity , would it be magnetism?
Meant to say volume of a sphere, not area of a circle


----------



## sandokhan (Feb 9, 2022)

Regarding:

What actually happens when the sun sets?

The complete explanation of the green flash phenomenon here:

Advanced Flat Earth Theory

Advanced Flat Earth Theory

Further info (rising/setting Sun FET):

Advanced Flat Earth Theory


----------



## sandokhan (Feb 10, 2022)

_This may explain sunrise and sunset and why clouds can be lit from above and below while the sun's altitude is fixed._

It doesn't. You can't have it both ways. The map which features a fixed altitude orbital motion for the Sun/Moon was introduced by the archenemies of the FES, as were the unipolar map and the UA (universal acceleration).

The Sun does rise and set. We have definite photographic evidence:

2003 Total Solar Eclipse - Antarctica - Fred Bruenjes



Cosmology of the Desana tribe:



Creator Sun = Black Sun = Fenrir = Rahu
Moon brother = Shadow Moon = Ketu

Again, for the absolute proof regarding the rising Sun on a FE, follow the links in my previous message.


----------



## FarewellAngelina (Feb 11, 2022)

sandokhan said:


> _This may explain sunrise and sunset and why clouds can be lit from above and below while the sun's altitude is fixed._
> 
> It doesn't. You can't have it both ways. The map which features a fixed altitude orbital motion for the Sun/Moon was introduced by the archenemies of the FES, as were the unipolar map and the UA (universal acceleration).
> 
> ...


That eclipse


sandokhan said:


> _This may explain sunrise and sunset and why clouds can be lit from above and below while the sun's altitude is fixed._
> 
> It doesn't. You can't have it both ways. The map which features a fixed altitude orbital motion for the Sun/Moon was introduced by the archenemies of the FES, as were the unipolar map and the UA (universal acceleration).
> 
> ...





sandokhan said:


> _This may explain sunrise and sunset and why clouds can be lit from above and below while the sun's altitude is fixed._
> 
> It doesn't. You can't have it both ways. The map which features a fixed altitude orbital motion for the Sun/Moon was introduced by the archenemies of the FES, as were the unipolar map and the UA (universal acceleration).
> 
> ...


Is that photo of the Antarctic eclipse meant to be proof  of a rising sun?  Breunjes himself describes this photo on page 64 thus

"The image below is a highly processed composite of four images that’s intended to be a
more artistic representation of what the eclipse felt like."

Anyone can look up the details of the 2003 solar eclipse in Antarctica - Solar altitude is given by Nasa as 13degrees at the start to 15 degrees at the finish but here we see the eclipse presented on the horizon .

Did it even occur ? Who is this Breunjes guy ? I'm confused. Genuine questions these.

https://eclipse.gsfc.nasa.gov/SEplot/SEplot2001/SE2003Nov23T.GIF

That's a quick link giving details .


----------



## sandokhan (Feb 11, 2022)

Fred Bruenjes is one of the world's greatest photographers. In the photograph we can see the Black Sun (actually a very deep red) as it is passing in front of the Sun; at the same time, the Moon is orbiting BEHIND the visible Sun. On a flat earth it is clear proof that the Sun is rising (or setting), as there is no atmospheric refraction effect which would place the Sun, in that image, at an altitude of 3000 miles. How do we know precisely that it is the Black Sun which is causing the solar eclipse? We have the Allais effect, which cannot be explained by modern science.

"The image below is a highly processed composite of four images that’s intended to be a
more artistic representation of what the eclipse felt like."

The image itself was not touched, except for the color:

_I have increased the color saturation slightly to better show the green thru red corona colors, otherwise the image is truthful._

Here is the unprocessed image:

http://www.moonglow.net/eclipse/2003nov23/CRW_4632a.jpg

As for the inverted earth theory (concave earth), I was the first to bring this hypothesis to the FES many years ago, using the only known work which can explain the orbits of the Sun/stars/planets in such a context:

Inverted Earth theory:

The Concave Earth Hypothesis

This is how it works on IE:

[torg] Europa [part 2 of ?] Chapter 1 pt 2 (shape of the cosm section)

Allais effect:

Advanced Flat Earth Theory

The IE hypothesis has the same problems as do the Hollow Earth or Solid Earth conjectures: one has to account for the curvature.


----------



## FarewellAngelina (Feb 11, 2022)

sandokhan said:


> Fred Bruenjes is one of the world's greatest photographers. In the photograph we can see the Black Sun (actually a very deep red) as it is passing in front of the Sun; at the same time, the Moon is orbiting BEHIND the visible Sun. On a flat earth it is clear proof that the Sun is rising (or setting), as there is no atmospheric refraction effect which would place the Sun, in that image, at an altitude of 3000 miles. How do we know precisely that it is the Black Sun which is causing the solar eclipse? We have the Allais effect, which cannot be explained by modern science.
> 
> "The image below is a highly processed composite of four images that’s intended to be a
> more artistic representation of what the eclipse felt like."
> ...


I like the Allais and associated JRA effects. Completely demolish the mainstream gravitational cosmological big bang bollox solar system view of the universe.

He might well be a great photographer but how did he get the eclipse to occur on the horizon when the sun was at 15 degrees of elevation? Has he released the video footage?

Will have a look at the links later out of genuine interest.


----------



## sandokhan (Feb 12, 2022)

_Well, I'll ask you one last question: How does a *lunar eclipse* happen on Flat Earth?_

No.

How does a lunar eclipse happen in the context of heliocentrism? Because no one can explain it.

_I don't think anyone has proven how a lunar eclipse happens._

I have. Many years ago.

At the beginning of history there were NO solar/lunar eclipses. There were two suns: our present sun and the second sun (which is the present day moon). 24 hour daylight. Once Tiamat became the Black Sun and the Shadow Moon (Rahu and Ketu), that is when we had our first eclipses, and the second sun became the moon.

Advanced Flat Earth Theory

Advanced Flat Earth Theory

Advanced Flat Earth Theory 

Advanced Flat Earth Theory (lunar Allais effect)

_He might well be a great photographer but how did he get the eclipse to occur on the horizon when the sun was at 15 degrees of elevation?_

Then, you have just discovered a huge discrepancy in the storyline put forth by modern astronomy.


----------



## FarewellAngelina (Feb 12, 2022)

Eclipses During 2003

This is the info for the 2003 eclipses .

About the two suns . I recall whilst studying earth sciences ,the carboniferous period particularly, there was a school of thought that the earth had extremely slow or no rotation which led to the huge swampy forests resulting in the vast coal seams found all over the world.  These were hard to fit into the day/night scenario. 

Two suns makes more sense .

The Allais and JRA effects (named after Profs Jevardin , Rusu and Antonescu ) occur when any two "solar system" objects align with earth . Even alignment with minor planets such as Juno and Ceres  has an effect. I'd say any planetary bodies inside the dome or firmament .  Hard to find anything on the net about this  

https://file.scirp.org/pdf/IJAA_2014030411294841.pdf

Could only find this and it's not the original stuff but may be of interest .

Antarctica is off limits - what we are shown is what the Aholeocracy want us to believe.


----------



## sandokhan (Feb 12, 2022)

The Bundahishn (the most fantastic treatise in pre-Flood cosmology and astronomy) tells that at a certain time in the past, *the Earth had 24 hour a day light, coming from two Suns (the visible Sun and our present Moon) and that there were no solar or lunar eclipses.*

Then, the Black Sun and its companion (the heavenly body which does bring about now the lunar eclipse) caused the first solar and lunar eclipses, in a cosmic catastrophe which is still recalled in various legends around the world.

"Aborigines of the New World: “the Sun and the moon had equal light in the past."


At the other end of the world the Japanese asserted the same: the Nihongi Chronicle says that in the past "the radiance of the moon was next to that of the sun in splendor."


Traditions of many peoples maintain that the Moon lost a large part of its light and became much dimmer than it had been in earlier ages.


The memory of a world without a moon lives in oral tradition among the Indians. The Indians of the Bogota highlands in the eastern Cordilleras of Colombia relate some of their tribal reminiscences to the time before there was a moon. "In the earliest times, when the moon was not yet in the heavens," say the tribesmen of Chibchas.


Traditions of diverse peoples offer corroborative testimony to the effect that in a very early age, but still in the memory of mankind, no moon accompanied the Earth."

The description of the first solar eclipse:

"The evil spirit [Ahriman] went toward the luminaries." "He stood upon one-third of the inside of the sky, and he sprang,
like a snake, out of the sky down to the earth." *It was the day of the vernal equinox.* "He rushed in at noon," and "the sky was shattered and frightened." "Like a fly, he rushed out upon the whole creation, and he injured the world and made it dark at midday as though it were in dark night. And noxious creatures were diffused by him over the earth, biting and venomous, such as the snake, scorpion, frog, and lizard, so that not so much as the point of a needle remained free from noxious creatures."



Those who have a problem with SIMULTANEOUS SOLAR/LUNAR ECLIPSES should read the following:


From America, Christopher Columbus also wrote to the king and the queen of Spain about the *simultaneous eclipses:*

This that I have said is what I have heard. What I know is that the year 94 I sailed in 24 degrees to the west in 9 hours, and it could not be mistake because there were eclipses: the sun was in Libra and the moon in Ariete.

Navegación: Documentos: carta Colón 4

Esto que yo he dicho es lo que he oído. Lo que yo sé es que el ańo de 94 navegué en 24° al Poniente en término de nueve horas, y no pudo haber yerro porque hubo eclipses: el sol estaba en Libra y la luna en Ariete.


Now, "Columbus" is NOT describing a selenelion (both the Sun and the eclipsed Moon can be observed at the same time in the RE theory): he used the words "hubo eclipses" (were eclipses), there were a solar and a lunar eclipse occurring at the same time.


_As can be seen here, the Santiago-Sydney flight on the Flat Earth map is supposed *to take around 40 hours*, whereas in reality it takes a 14-hour direct flight._

https://stolenhistory.net/attachments/l-png.19637/

That is the unipolar map, having been delivered to the FES by its archenemies.

This is the bipolar map, which I delivered to the FES:

https://wiki.tfes.org/images/thumb/7/7b/Sandokhan_map.png/450px-Sandokhan_map.png

_There is no such thing as Rahu/Ketu._

Then, by all means, explain the Allais effect.

Advanced Flat Earth Theory

_Also, the claim that "the surface of the water is *ALWAYS* flat" is nonsense._

Explain how four trillion billion liters of water adhere to the outer surface of a sphere. Make my day, and invoke attractive gravitation.


----------



## otl2021 (Feb 12, 2022)

Nothing "orbits" anything and gravity is made up to pretend that things do.



That is all.


----------



## sandokhan (Feb 12, 2022)

The book cover is defying ATTRACTIVE gravity. Not terrestrial gravity. A huge distinction.

Terrestrial gravity = dextrorotatory subquarks which absorb aether

Antigravity = laevorotatory subquarks which emit aether

Weyl-Ivanov exact formula for the Biefeld-Brown effect:

Advanced Flat Earth Theory

Flat Earth (at the higher altitude, the antigravitational strings have a greater effect on the air inside the plastic bottle; at the lower elevation, the dextrorotatory receptive vortices of the atoms of air inside the container will be activated to a greater extent, practically causing the plastic bottle to implode)


----------



## Apollonius (Feb 12, 2022)

sandokhan said:


> Bundahishn (the most fantastic treatise in pre-Flood cosmology and astronomy) tells that at a certain time in the past, *the Earth had 24 hour a day light, coming from two Suns (the visible Sun and our present Moon) and that there were no solar or lunar eclipses.*


Our Second Sun is nothing but the Central Sun, from which the local and small Sun we see in the sky receives its energy.


sandokhan said:


> That is the unipolar map, having been delivered to the FES by its archenemies.
> 
> This is the bipolar map, which I delivered to the FES:
> 
> https://wiki.tfes.org/images/thumb/7/7b/Sandokhan_map.png/450px-Sandokhan_map.png


I clicked on seeing a real Flat Earth map for the first time, but the result is still disappointing. What you call a map is the Lambert Azimuthal Equal-Area Projection, a projection made with reference to a concave sphere.

Lambert Azimuthal Equal-Area Projection



sandokhan said:


> Explain how four trillion billion liters of water adhere to the outer surface of a sphere. Make my day, and invoke attractive gravitation.


Firstly, we live inside the Earth, not outside it. The waters in the ocean float inside our biosphere. Secondly, there is no such thing as gravity, the earth does not pull you, but the sky pushes you to the earth.


----------



## sandokhan (Feb 13, 2022)

_Our Second Sun is nothing but the Central Sun, from which the local and small Sun we see in the sky receives its energy._

The central sun is the Black Sun, which absorbs visible light and emits laevorotatory subquarks, which can be detected during a solar eclipse using the Allais effect.

_Firstly, we live inside the Earth, not outside it. The waters in the ocean float inside our biosphere._

 You have moved your reference point, but still your conjecture suffers from the same problems as before: how do four trillion billion liters of water (oceans, lakes, rivers) stay glued to the interior surface of a hollow sphere? 

_I clicked on seeing a real Flat Earth map for the first time, but the result is still disappointing. What you call a map is the Lambert Azimuthal Equal-Area Projection, a projection made with reference to a concave sphere._

No. It is the global Piri Reis map (global, as in all encompassing).

https://stolenhistory.net/attachments/indir-1-png.19647/

_Secondly, there is no such thing as gravity, the earth does not pull you, but the sky pushes you to the earth._

Brilliant, but your explanation cannot be true. Terrestrial gravity is not a force of pressure: the force necessary to keep in place trillions of billions of gallons of water, not to mention clouds; you, and all objects next to the curved surface of the Earth would crush immediately any and all life forms.

Water lilies floating on a lake disprove your hypothesis, as an example.

Read Tesla's quote again, carefully: compression and ether. Tesla is describing, exactly as the group of people who concocted Newton's Principia, the MACRO LEVEL of terrestrial gravitation. There, indeed, the pressurizing force of the telluric currents (ether) can push two objects TOWARD EACH OTHER, but not toward the surface of the Earth. Again, a huge distinction. Can you understand the difference? Two objects are being pushed toward each other, but that force cannot push them toward the surface of the Earth. At a MICRO LEVEL, it is the dextrorotatory subquarks which absorb the aether which give weight to an object/body. Weight = amount/volume of aether being absorbed. 

Tesla mentions ether: it is ONLY on a flat surface of the Earth, that ether waves can exist.

Then, you need to deal with the fact that there is no curvature across the strait of Gibraltar, lake Ontario, English Channel, not a single centimeter. 

Certainly we find ourselves inside an enclosed cavity, which has a dome, but that chamber has a flat surface on which the continents and water of the oceans/lakes/rivers are placed.


----------



## Apollonius (Feb 13, 2022)

sandokhan said:


> The central sun is the Black Sun, which absorbs visible light and emits laevorotatory subquarks, which can be detected during a solar eclipse using the Allais effect.


The Central Sun is not an orbiting celestial body, it is an entity located in the center of the Earth, making motion and rotating the other heavens, creating time. It corresponds to what Aristotle called the "_Prime Mover_" and the Pythagoreans called the "_Central Fire_".



sandokhan said:


> No. It is the global Piri Reis map (global, as in all encompassing).


This map has nothing to do with Flat Earth. It's just a projection that you call a map, which is why there's a lot of distortion. Everything is trouble again.



sandokhan said:


> Certainly we find ourselves inside an enclosed cavity, which has a dome, but that chamber has a flat surface on which the continents and water of the oceans/lakes/rivers are placed.


The dome never existed and never will. The dome is nothing but the illusion of your eyes.



sandokhan said:


> Tesla mentions ether: it is ONLY on a flat surface of the Earth, that ether waves can exist.


Tesla never said or implied that the Earth is flat.


----------



## sandokhan (Feb 13, 2022)

_The dome never existed and never will._ 

But it has to.



You mentioned the ether. Then, the radius of curvature of the Universe must be 31 km.

The calculation was carried out by Wolfgang Pauli, one of the greatest physicists of the 20th century.

"If the electromagnetic field would really have a non vanishing zero-point energy, 'the universe would not even reach to the moon'".

If the ether drift field (zero point energy, scalar waves) does exist, then the radius of curvature of the observable universe is 31 km.

ShieldSquare Captcha

C. P. Enz, A. Thellung : Nullpunktenergie und Anordnung
nicht vertauschbarer Faktoren im Hamiltonoperator ,
Helv. Phys. Acta 33, 839–848 (1960) pg 842

Walther Nernst: grandfather of dark energy?

https://arxiv.org/pdf/0810.2213.pdf

Earlier, I stated that the upper bound of the distance to Sirius is less than 50 km:

Advanced Flat Earth Theory

"If the electromagnetic field would really have a non vanishing zero-point energy, the radius of the universe would then be 31 km."

This is precisely what happens in reality.

The distance from the center of the flat surface of the Earth to the top of the second dome is 31 km.



The existence of the dome is a consequence of the existence of ether waves.

Now, let us revisit terrestrial gravity as a force of pressure.

Euler Pressure Gravity

Advanced Flat Earth Theory

Newton's 1679 Letter to Boyle, on the Cosmic Ether of Space (I. Newton letter to R. Boyle)

4. When two bodies moving towards one another come near together, I suppose the aether between them to grow rarer than before, and the spaces of its graduated rarity to extend further from the superficies of the bodies towards one another; and this, by reason that the aether cannot move and play up and down so freely in the strait passage between the bodies, as it could before they came so near together.

5. Now, from the fourth supposition it follows, that when two bodies approaching one another come so near together as to make the aether between them begin to rarefy, they will begin to have a reluctance from being brought nearer together, and an endeavour to recede from one another; which reluctance and endeavour will increase as they come nearer together, because thereby they cause the interjacent aether to rarefy more and more. But at length, when they come so near together that the excess of pressure of the external aether which surrounds the bodies, above that of the rarefied aether, which is between them, is so great as to overcome the reluctance which the bodies have from being brought together; then will that excess of pressure drive them with violence together, and make them adhere strongly to one another, as was said in the second supposition.

As a matter of fact, Newton was pressed from all sides to provide an explanation for terrestrial gravity, that is why the second edition of the Principia, in the official chronology of history, includes the essay on the CAUSE of gravity.

“In attractions, I briefly demonstrate the thing after this manner. Suppose an obstacle is interposed to hinder the meeting of any two bodies A, B, attracting one the other: then if either body, as A, is more attracted towards the other body B, than that other body B is towards the first body A, the obstacle will be more strongly urged by the pressure of the body A than by the pressure of the body B, and therefore will not remain in equilibrium: but the stronger pressure will prevail, and will make the system of the two bodies, together with the obstacle, to move directly towards the parts on which B lies; and in free spaces, to go forwards in infinitum with a motion continually accelerated; which is absurd and contrary to the first law.”

the obstacle will be more strongly urged by the pressure of the body A

Newton's clear description again:

*the obstacle will be more strongly urged by the pressure of the body A than by the pressure of the body B, and therefore will not remain in equilibrium: but the stronger pressure will prevail*

ATTRACTION = PRESSURE EXERTED FROM OUTSIDE PUSHING TWO OBJECTS TOGETHER



> “This implies an important conclusion: bodies of different volumes that are in the same gradient medium acquire the same acceleration.
> 
> Note that if we keep watch on the fall of bodies of different masses and volumes in the Earth’s gravitation field under conditions when the effect of the air resistance is minimized (or excluded), the bodies acquire the same acceleration. Galileo was the first to establish this fact. The most vivid experiment corroborating the fact of equal acceleration for bodies of different masses is a fall of a lead pellet and bird feather in the deaerated glass tube. Imagine we start dividing one of the falling bodies into some parts and watching on the fall of these parts in the vacuum. Quite apparently, both large and small parts will fall down with the same acceleration in the Earth’s gravitation field. If we continue this division down to atoms we can obtain the same result. Hence it follows that the gravitation field is applied to every element that has a mass and constitutes a physical body. This field will equally accelerate large and small bodies only if it is gradient and acts on every elementary particle of the bodies. *But a gradient gravitation field can act on bodies if there is a medium in which the bodies are immersed. *Such a medium is the ether medium. The ether medium has a gradient effect not on the outer sheath of a body (a bird feather or lead pellet), *but directly on the nuclei and electrons constituting the bodies.* That is why bodies of different densities acquire equal acceleration.
> 
> ...



However, this does not explain at all why a body/object attains weight, and thus can fall to the ground.

"Dr. Nikolai Kozyrev, a respected Russian astrophysicist, announced almost fifty years ago that he had discovered a new force in physics that he called the “density of time.” He concluded that the rate at which time passes can be altered by other physical processes."

Time not only has a pattern of flow, says Dr. Kozyrev, but also a rate of flow. He calls "the rate of flow" the difference between cause and effect. "As the rate of the time flow through a substance changes, weight is lost," Dr. Kozyrev told us.”

Time is a torsion potential (also called a scalar wave).

Time is the dextrorotatory torsion field (subquark string), or terrestrial gravity.

Anti-time is the laevorotatory torsion field, or antigravity.

The flow of time and anti-time can cause matter to either increase or decrease in weight.

Both torsion potentials/scalar waves form the Whittaker potential.

https://www.theflatearthsociety.org/forum/index.php?topic=30499.msg2265207#msg2265207 (antiNewton law of antigravity)

The aether absorbed by the graviton wormholes activates the rotation of the two counterpropagating Riemann zeta function waves, which provide the weight of the particle. (m = density x volume, the density is given by the Gutzwiller trace formula which is related to the oscillatory/fluctuating series for the zeta zeros).


----------



## sandokhan (Feb 14, 2022)

_There is no such thing as "Advanced Flat Earth Theory"_

There sure is:

Advanced Flat Earth Theory

Why is it called Advanced?

Page 20: global Sagnac effect formula 

Advanced Flat Earth Theory

Page 19: algorithm for the zeta function zeros

Advanced Flat Earth Theory

Advanced Flat Earth Theory

In order to unify physics and mathematics, one needs that algorithm.


_While the tropics are navigated every day, and they are the same size._



Works the same way on FE.

You are avoiding the main issue: HOW do four trillion billion liters of water adhere to the outer surface of a sphere? Are you able to prove that terrestrial gravitation is attractive? Most certainly you cannot. That sphere is orbiting, we are told, at a speed of 30km/s around a certain star.


----------



## sandokhan (Feb 17, 2022)

*Spike proteins = T-bacilli = misfolded prions*

This is from 2002, diagrams/photographs with the T-bacilli, EXACTLY the present day spike proteins from Sars-Cov-2:

(PDF) Bion-Biogenesis Research and Seminars at OBRL: Progress Report (pg 11)




The cmRNA vaccines are coded with Pseudouridine, an alien code (100% replacement of Uracil), which facilitates the emergence of misfolded prions/isomeric antibodies.

Omicron variants = Mers-Cov-2.

Recombinant pathogenic agent: Sars-Cov-2(delta)/Mers-Cov-2(omicron):

SARS-CoV-2 variants of public health interest: 11 February 2022

Also, recombinant pathogenic agent: Avian flu - Omicron.

The use of Pseudouridine in the cmRNA vaccines leads to misfolded heat shock proteins, isomeric antibodies, misfolded prions: they will be activated by a thermal shock (example, multiple volcanic eruptions which will lower the temperature by many degrees right in the middle of summer).


----------



## Blackdiamond (Feb 17, 2022)

sandokhan said:


> _There is no such thing as "Advanced Flat Earth Theory"_
> 
> There sure is:
> 
> ...




Regardless of shape. Is there something up and down if we were to observe our world from a distant? If so, what would that be?


----------



## sandokhan (Feb 17, 2022)

There is no outer space, so that one cannot observe our world from a distance.

Where is our Universe located?

Where is the only place where a Universe could have been created?

A related question: where does the light in our dreams come from?

"At the present time, however, the mind is not focused in a way that enables it to give a clear and true picture of what the spirit imagines. It is not one-pointed. It gives misty and clouded pictures. Hence the necessity of experiment to show the inadequacies of the first conception, and bring about new imaginings and ideas until the image produced by the spirit in mental substance has been reproduced in physical substance.

   At the best, we are able to shape through the mind only such images as have to do with Form, because the human mind was not started until the Earth Period, and therefore is now in its form, or "mineral" stage, hence in our operations we are confined to forms, to minerals. We can imagine ways and means of working with the mineral forms of the three lower kingdoms, but can do little or nothing with the living bodies. We may indeed graft living branch to living tree, or living part of animal or man to other living part, but it is not _life_ with which we are working; it is form only. We are making different conditions, but the life which already inhabited the form continues to do so still. To create life is beyond man's power until his mind has become alive.

   In the Jupiter Period the mind will be vivified to some extent and man can then imagine forms which will live and grow, like plants.

   In the Venus Period, when his mind has acquired "Feeling," he can create living, growing, and _feeling_ things.

   When he reaches perfection, at the end of the Vulcan Period, he will be able to "imagine" into existence creatures that will live, grown, feel, and _think_.

Our present humanity will have to work with the new life wave, which entered evolution in the Earth Period and _now ensouls the minerals_. We are now working with it by means of the faculty of imagination, giving it form--building it into ships, bridges, railways, houses, etc.

   In the Jupiter Period we shall guide the evolution of the plant kingdom, for that which is at present mineral will then have a plant-like existence and we must work with it there as the Angels are now doing with out plant kingdom. Our faculty of imagination will be so developed that we shall have the ability, not only to create forms by means of it, but to endow those forms with vitality.

   In the Venus Period our present mineral life wave shall have advanced another step, and we shall be giving animals living and feeling forms."

(from the Rosicrucian Cosmogony)

We are living in a divine dream, the only place where a tridimensional Universe could have been created is within the third eye (the eye of creation, the astral eye, as to differentiate it from the spiritual eye).

Next question: what is the scale of our Universe?

Is _all_ that we see or seem
But a dream within a dream?

Edgar Allan Poe


----------



## Safranek (Feb 18, 2022)

sandokhan said:


> (from the Rosicrucian Cosmogony)


Here's the book, its called the Rosicrucian Cosmo-Conception by Max Heindel.

https://www.rosicrucian.com/pdf_plaza/Rosicrucian Cosmo-Conception.pdf

I read it a while ago when I was searching for the source of the spirit world, I still have the book. 

I remember concluding that the ideas presented therein are either the product of some people with the best imagination possible, or alternatively the remnants of knowledge of a people far superior to the average consumer of today, who may have been in touch with the spirit world to a far greater extent than we are today, and who tried to pass on their knowledge to future generations. It could also be a combination of the two however, I have recommended the book to those so inclined as to contemplate those ideas.


----------



## sandokhan (Feb 18, 2022)

Safranek said:


> I read it a while ago when I was searching for the source of the spirit world, I still have the book.


Then, you should read this:

Cosmic Serpent: DNA and the Origins of Knowledge: Jeremy Narby: 9780874779646: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## sandokhan (Feb 26, 2022)

The proponents of IE (inverted earth theory or concave earth theory) are saying that water is diamagnetic and therefore this fact explains how oceans would adhere to the interior surface of a concave sphere.

They certainly forget, or do not know, that there are TWO KINDS of magnetic forces: laevorotatory and dextrorotatory.

Laevorotatory magnetism propagates through laevorotatory subquarks = antigravity = anti time

Dextrorotatory magnetism propagates through dextrorotatory subquarks = terrestrial gravity = time

Water is subject TO BOTH kinds of magnetic forces: L and D. 

Diamagnetism, as it is being defined by modern science and by the IE, refers ONLY to the L-magnetic force. Water is STILL subject to the gravitational force applied by the dextrorotatory D-magnetic force. That is why a curved body of water is pure nonsense in the context of RE/IE (whether we are talking about water adhering to the exterior or to the interior surface of a (concave) sphere).


The isomeric antibodies and heat shock proteins will be activated by a thermal shock: simultaneous volcanic eruptions (it happened before during the last cosmic cataclysm (~1760) and in 1918 (the eruption of the Katla volcano on Oct. 12, 1918)). They will attain the final, dextrorotatory prion-like form, they are in essence Reich's T-bacilli.


----------



## sandokhan (Feb 26, 2022)

You have nothing going for you, regarding the concave earth. You are unable to scientifically explain how trillions of billions of gallons of water stay glued next to the inner surface of a concave sphere. Even though it was pointed out to you that the unipolar FE map is NOT the correct FE map, you still employed that map for certain flying distances. The concave earth hypothesis is not even a joke, the only reason you have made so far here on this forum, is because you never met someone who can destroy your "arguments" in mere seconds.

Explain the Allais effect. If you cannot, you must accept the presence of a different heavenly body (not the Moon) which causes the solar eclipse. Do you even know what the Allais effect means? I thought so.

Unless you can explain how water adheres to the inner surface of a concave sphere, nobody is going to pay attention to your drivel.

Plenty of proofs for FE: visual and gravitational.

The main point is this; the concave earth does not stand up to scientific scrutiny even for a second.

Here are some facts which show you haven't got a clue as to how to explain the presence of trillions of tons of water on the inner surface of your precious concave earth.

Tesla explained that ether will behave as a solid to a fluid, and as a fluid to a solid.

_Walter gives credit for the initial impetus to investigate the PUSH GRAVITY concept to his son TOM. Tom was only 6 years old when he told his father that he did not believe that the Moon created the tides. When Walter asked him why, Tom launched into his idea of a pushing force which created pressure waves to move the water._

T. Henry Moray:

"I started my experiments with the taking of electricity from the ground, as I termed it, during the summer of 1909. By fall of 1910 I had sufficient power to operate a small electrical device, and I made a demonstration of my idea to two friends... This demonstration in the early stages consisted of operating a miniature arc light... It soon became evident that the energy was not static and that the static of the universe would be of no assistance to me in obtaining the power I was seeking...

During the Christmas Holidays of 1911, I began to fully realize that the energy I was working with was not of a static nature, but of an oscillating nature. Further I realized that the energy was not coming out of the earth, but instead was coming to the earth from some outside source. These electrical oscillations in the form of waves were not simple oscillations, but were surgings --- like the waves of the sea --- coming to the earth continually, more in the daytime than at night, but always coming in vibrations from the reservoir of colossal energy out there in space. By this time I was able to obtain enough power to light the old 16-candlepower carbon lamp for about one half capacity, and I did not seem to make any further improvement until the spring of 1925."

These peculiar waves did not arrive with "clock precision". Just like ocean waves, they arrived in schedules of their own. Dr. Moray was convinced that these were world-permeating waves. He came to believe that they represented the natural "cadence of the universe". This intriguing characteristic suggested that small amounts of pulsating electrostatic charge might be used to induce large oscillations in a large "tank" of charge. The resultant oscillating power would be applied to industrial use.

Whenever a pool is drained of its water content, there are the dextrorotatory waves at work upon it. That is why the concave earth is nothing but a joke. Can you understand? Water is acted upon by terrestrial gravity, which gives it ITS WEIGHT. Water has WEIGHT. Please explain how four trillion billion liters of water adhere to the inner surface of a concave sphere. Since you cannot, why are you wasting everyone's time here with the concave earth nonsense?

On a flat surface of the Earth it is very simple to explain these facts. And the flat earth has a dome above it (proven to exist by none other than W. Pauli).


----------



## sandokhan (Feb 26, 2022)

You have been summoned to provide an explanation for your hypothesis which states that four trillion billion liters of water must stay glued next to the inner surface of a concave sphere.

You have failed to do so.

Which means you are trolling this forum.

Here is your last chance to prove yourself. Clearly explain to the readers of this forum, to everyone, how oceans, and lakes and rivers adhere to the inner surface of a concave earth. If you cannot, no one will ever take you seriously around here, you'd have just proven that your hypothesis is worthless.

Someone else wrote this:

_Cyrus Teed was able to calculate the circumference of the earth to be a circumference of 25,000 miles. He was also able to demonstrate, and prove his calculations with the Rectilinear. Which has never been debunked._

It has been debunked, the rectilinear method is useless.

https://cdn.website-editor.net/e9b7...20Cyrus%20Teed%20and%20the%20Koreshans%20.pdf (pg 16-17)

Someone else had this to say:

_Another thing worth mentioning about Cyrus Teed is his Rectilinear experiment conducted with U.G. Morrow. This experiment as you might have guessed was aimed at proving the Earth to be a concave sphere. The accuracy of this experiment has always been under suspicion and for good reason. The whole thing, when any research into it is done, is this large tangled mess in which suffice to say it would be fairly easy to get inaccurate readings._


----------



## sandokhan (Feb 27, 2022)

We are told that C. Teed and U.G. Morrow used the "rectilinear method" on the Naples Beach.

https://www.planetware.com/wpimages/2019/07/florida-naples-best-beaches-pier-beach.jpg

Question: how do four trillion billion liters of water (oceans, rivers, lakes) adhere to the inner surface of concave sphere?

The failure on the part of the proponents of the IE/CE speculation to explain this most crucial part of their proposed hypothesis is devastating.


----------



## sandokhan (Apr 15, 2022)

Soma = organic mercury
Vril = red mercury, mercury which has been activated by the laevorotatory subquarks (Vril = Udana, the opposite of Apana)

Alchemy is the transformation of matter using the philosopher's stone (fifth element).

Philosopher's stone = laevorotatory subquarks (ordinary atoms become baryons)

Mercury to gold chemistry experiments: Adept Alchemy. Part II. Chapter 7. Transmutations of Mercury to Gold








> Following his capture, as much as Sporrenberg was able to divulge to Soviet intelligence and the Polish courts about the Bell was this, Witkowski said. The project had gone under two code names: "Laternentrager" and "Chroms" and always involved "Die Glocke"—the bellshaped object that had glowed when under test. The Bell itself was made out of a hard, heavy metal and was filled with a mercury-like substance, violet in color. This metallic liquid was stored in a tall thin thermos flask a meter high encased in lead three centimeters thick.
> The experiments always took place under a thick ceramic cover and involved the rapid spinning of two cylinders in opposite directions. The mercury-like substance was code-named "Xerum 525." Other substances used included thorium and beryllium peroxides, code-named Leichtmetall.
> 
> Each test lasted for approximately one minute. During this period, while the Bell emitted its pale blue glow, personnel were kept 150 to 200 meters from it. Electrical equipment anywhere within this radius would usually short-circuit or break down.
> ...





> _As Ormus is created through an ancient alchemical process, elements, in their high-spin, quantum or m-state, are manifest. These m-state elements in Ormus are trans-dimensional in nature and behavior.
> 
> Chemically, ORMUS is supposed to be precious metals (gold, platinum, iridium, etc.) in an exotic state of matter, where the metals do not form any bonds or crystals but exist as separate single atoms.
> 
> ...



The M-state, Ormus state is reached when a normal atom (the groups of 18 tachyons) is transformed into groups of 9 tachyons (baryons).

Most scientists think that hydrogen is the first element of the periodic table - not by a long shot.

One of Tesla's best friends, Walter Russell, tried to systematize the various elements made up of baryons, mesons, and quarks, and even named them.

Here is Walter Russell's ether-matter periodic table:

http://www.meta-synthesis.com/webbook/35_pt/russell_1.gif

http://www.meta-synthesis.com/webbook/35_pt/russell_2.gif


----------



## sandokhan (Apr 20, 2022)

_And what causes electromagnetism?_

Electromagnetism is caused by the radiation emitted by the Black Sun. The Black Sun (Fenrir/Rahu) is emitting the LAEVOROTATORY SUBQUARKS, which release aether. In turn, gravity is caused by the radiation emitted by the Shadow Moon (Ketu), which releases the DEXTROROTATORY subquarks. These strings propagate in double torsion fashion. A magnet has a flux of particles (subquarks) which exit the North Pole and enter the South Pole, BUT ALSO a stream of subquarks which leave the South Pole to end up in the North Pole (of the magnet).

These subquarks form the telluric currents, or ether which fill each and every nanometer of space. The celebrated experiment carried out by Dr. Steve Lamoreaux had proven the existence of the telluric currents (also called negative energy).

The existence of the Black Sun is proven by the Allais effect, the existence of the Shadow Moon is evidenced by the lunar Allais effect.

_What is an atom?_

An atom is a vortex of bosons and antibosons, which is either receptive or emissive (it absorbs or releases aether). Please consult the Occult Chemistry classic:

Occult Chemistry Title Page and HTML Index


Omicron (Mers-Cov-2) does not have its prion domain activated. Here is Montagnier's last published paper, a formidable analysis:

https://rense.com/general96/K-20220328/CREUTZFELDT-JACOB SARS-COV-2.pdf

The virulence of the Delta variant was due, exclusively, to the existence of this prion domain/region.

If the prion domain of Omicron does become activated, its description will be classified as VOHC (variant of high consequence).

A triangle: Delta
A circle: Omicron (Omega)
Missing apex of the triangle (pyramid): Pi variant

On substack, the best researcher in the field of Covid-19 is considered to be D. Sirotkin. He was asked a question:

_I'm still waiting on the explanation for how convergent evolution happens in species thousands of miles away. I have yet to hear/read a convincing explanation of how this "works", and given your penchant for weaving substack tease-prose I'm confident you could spread the explanation out over months of posts keeping me interested the whole way._

Answer:

_And unfortunately I'm not gonna be able to answer that one, it definitely happens but how and why exactly isn't understood yet. _

Those who have read my messages already knew the nature of the mechanism as far back as January of 2021: bacteria communicate through radio waves and both HeLa cells and liquid crystals (spike proteins) can act as a high performance antenna for this type of interaction over huge distances.


----------



## grav (Apr 21, 2022)

sandokhan said:


> bacteria communicate through radio waves and both HeLa cells and liquid crystals (spike proteins) can act as a high performance antenna for this type of interaction over huge distances.



A thoughtful and provocative idea.
I agree with the EM waves transmitting disease. The Contagion Myth (Cowan and Morell) describes an experiment in which exposure to a form of radiation causes illnesses.

The Black Sun, however, is not provable.
You always fall back on theories involving complicated vocabulary and "occult" science.
Which is what? occult used to mean hidden, Now, it means magicky voodoo doodoo.

But, yes, aetheric elements come from somewhere.
Eric Dollard proposes energy from another dimension.
Perhaps we have a universal torus, a gnostic Cosmic Egg built by aeons of the Pleroma.

Earth sits in one of multtiple accretion disks inside the torus.
Each disk is a plane.
Like a stack of pancakes with a central core (North Pole) that provides the dielectricity and computer code that travels up and through and constructs each plane.
A simple concept, all based on positive ions and negative electrons in Infinite arrangements and layers of an infinite regress.
Quarks and bosons and the other scientism jargon may describe forms of the dielectricic aether, but they are hardly separate factors.


----------



## sandokhan (Apr 21, 2022)

_The Black Sun, however, is not provable._

But it is. Unless you can explain the Allais effect, it is obvious that the Moon does not cause the solar eclipse:

Advanced Flat Earth Theory

Listen to the experts:

_Given the above, the authors consider that it is an inescapable conclusion from our experiments that after the end of the visible eclipse, as the Moon departed the angular vicinity of the Sun, some influence exerted itself upon the Eastern European region containing our three sets of equipment, extending over a field at least hundreds of kilometers in width.

The nature of this common influence is unknown, but plainly it cannot be considered as gravitational in the usually accepted sense of Newtonian or Einsteinian gravitation.

We therefore are compelled to the opinion that some currently unknown physical influence was at work._




https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/eji.202149655

"To conclude, serum IgG-dominated responses correlated with T-cell responses to SARS-CoV-2 and PCR-confirmed Covid-19, whereas IgA-dominated responses correlated with not contracting the infection."

Both REGN10987 and B38, the two lethal antibodies which cause severe cases of Covid-19, have an IgG format. And IgG antibodies are linked with prions and Mers-Cov.

Omicron, with its prion domain being activated, will be described officially as avian flu (genetic transfer to humans of H5N1 or H7N3). 

Politically, the West is positioning itself for a revolution, which most likely will start In Russia, perhaps greater in scale than the 1917 October revolution. Which political figure would be able to lead such a revolution? Not Dugin, nor any of the currently known members of any governments in the world.


----------



## sandokhan (Apr 30, 2022)

_Would any Flat Earthers care to explain how Pole Shifts work if there's only "one" pole? The rest of us in the Cellular Earth/Inverse Earth/Concave Earth camp are highly interested in this, because apparently every time a pole shift happens, there are massive cataclysms?

So how do pole shifts work on a mono-pole based reality?_


FE has two poles, the North Pole is emitting dextrorotatory subquarks and is receiving laevorotatory subquarks, while the South Pole is emitting the L-subquarks and is receiving the D-subquarks.

I was the only one to solve the problem of the Tropics for the FES, and also that of the circumpolar star trails.

You should be much more interested in explaining to your readers HOW four trillion billion liters of water adhere to the inner (or to the outer) surface of a sphere.


----------



## sandokhan (May 2, 2022)

Black Sun = Tiamat = Rahu = Fenrir. Tiamat emits the laevorotatory subquarks.

From the Enuma Elish:

He sliced her in half
Half of her he put up to roof the sky,
Drew a bolt across and made a guard to hold it.
Her waters he arranged so they could not escape.

Tiamat was in the shape of a disk (as are all planets/stars). At that time, Venus and Mercury were the satellites of Jupiter. Tiamat was split into two halves: Rahu (Black Sun) and Ketu (Shadow Moon).

A subquark consists of some 14 billion bosons. Jupiter, Venus and Mercury emit bosons, Rahu and Ketu produce the subquarks, upon having received the bosons from Jupiter. The visible Sun emits quarks.

The existence of Rahu is proven by the solar Allais effect, the presence of Ketu is evidenced by the lunar Allais effect.



> In Bulgarian there are two different words for Light: svetlina and Videlina. Svetlina designates physical light and has the same root as of the verb which means “to shine”, whereas Videlina, designates the spiritual Light and is formed from the root of the verb which means “to see”. Videlina is the Light which enables us to see the spiritual, invisible world; it was Videlina that was condensed into material form and gave us svetlina, physical light».



The light from Rahu has a very deep red color, the light from Ketu has a violet color, the light from Jupiter is the color green.


----------



## sandokhan (May 9, 2022)

_Not only is that idea ludicrous on steroids, our carnival ride is mounted on a roller coaster, or a bullet train that rockets through a total vacuum at mind-numbing speeds_.

Sure, but you have to PROVE your assertion. This is where the Michelson-Gale experiment is used to destroy geocentrism. The Galileo Was Wrong treatise, over 1000 pages of heavy duty proofs and insights, could not prove the Michelson-Gale experiment wrong. As soon as any geocentrist mentions that the Earth does not rotate around its own axis, the heliocentrists will show the results of the MGX experiment. Should any geocentrist protest and say that the formula used in the experiment is not actually the Sagnac effect equation, the heliocentrists will smile and state: "fine, show us the CORRECT formula".

Here is the correct Sagnac effect formula for the MGX:

Advanced Flat Earth Theory




As for the galactic orbit of the solar system:

A solar system in motion with respect to the Vega star would be wholly incompatible with Kepler's first law, since, within that frame of reference, this motion (the circular helices on a right cylinder) must change the eccentricities of some of the planetary orbits to an extent which far exceeds the observed values.

Therefore, Kepler's first law contradicts the accepted fact of current astronomy that the entire solar system moves toward the star Vega on a helical path.

The tridimensional orbits of the Sun/Planets, would be circular helices on a right cylinder, which completely contradicts the planar elliptical orbits of the planets, in the heliocentric theory. A planar elliptical orbit would be possible if and only if the whole system is at rest (with respect to the rest of the Galaxy, in the round earth theory), and not moving toward Vega with 20 km/s.

Both Kepler's first law and the fact that the geometrical shape of the movement of the solar system towards the star Vega must a be a helix, cannot be true at the same time.


----------



## FarewellAngelina (May 10, 2022)

sandokhan said:


> _Not only is that idea ludicrous on steroids, our carnival ride is mounted on a roller coaster, or a bullet train that rockets through a total vacuum at mind-numbing speeds_.
> 
> Sure, but you have to PROVE your assertion. This is where the Michelson-Gale experiment is used to destroy geocentrism. The Galileo Was Wrong treatise, over 1000 pages of heavy duty proofs and insights, could not prove the Michelson-Gale experiment wrong. As soon as any geocentrist mentions that the Earth does not rotate around its own axis, the heliocentrists will show the results of the MGX experiment. Should any geocentrist protest and say that the formula used in the experiment is not actually the Sagnac effect equation, the heliocentrists will smile and state: "fine, show us the CORRECT formula".
> 
> ...


Am always wary of any formula that uses the conventional symbol c .

Completely fictional value . When the maths don't fit use a constant as the saying goes.


----------



## grav (May 10, 2022)

sandokhan said:


> Both Kepler's first law and the fact that the geometrical shape of the movement of the solar system towards the star Vega must a be a helix, cannot be true at the same time.



We take different paths to arrive at the same destination.

The Atom theory is a miniaturized solar system. 
In both models, a central object exerts a gravitational field around which other objects orbit in elliptical patterns. 

The creators of both fictitious and unproven theories used, as FarewellAngelina has pointed out, another fiction, the c constant to represent the speed of light. 

The whole tangled ball of lies can never be pulled straight as long as C is allowed to justify the false math. We also must recognize many other assumptions that are just like criminals who testify in favor of other criminals. In our case, the Atom, gravity, space-time, fictional constants, Vega.

All these hypothetical ideas were constructed to deny the luminiferous aether.


----------



## sandokhan (May 10, 2022)

_Am always wary of any formula that uses the conventional symbol c ._

One of the most important debates in science today is whether the speed of light is variable or is a constant, no one is concerned with the symbolism. My formula proves the following facts:

1. The Earth is stationary. Not the MGX experiment, nor the RLGS (ring laser gyroscope experiments) have recorded/registered the true Sagnac effect, all they have been able to detect is the Coriolis effect, which is much smaller in magnitude.

2. The speed of light is superluminal (c + v1 + v2 term).

3. Finally, we can solve the biochirality mystery, one of the deepest of modern science:

Advanced Flat Earth Theory

4. Both the RET and the IET (inverted earth theory) are invalidated since now we have a justification (existence of ether) for Wolfgang Pauli's formula:

Advanced Flat Earth Theory


_The Atom theory is a miniaturized solar system._

Well, the images taken with the scanning tunneling microscope prove something else:

Advanced Flat Earth Theory


----------



## sandokhan (May 11, 2022)

AMYLOIDOSIS AS ETIOLOGY OF SEVERE COVID AND LONG COVID (my latest remarks on the subject)


----------



## sandokhan (May 14, 2022)

SH Archive - 400 year old Sahara Desert, or why people forgot everything they knew about Africa

California as an island:

New radical chronology of history

New radical chronology of history

"No other researcher on the subject of the new chronology of history (including Fomenko/Nosovsky) would dare to acknowledge that as recently as 1760, California was actually an island. That is when the Grand Canyon was formed and Siberia became a frozen desert: 1761-1769 AD. That is when the last great cosmic/geological cataclysm had occurred."

The cosmic cataclysm which had been envisioned by Velikovsky to have occurred some 3,500 years ago, actually took place some 260 years ago.

I repeat: the phenomenon or subject matter known as "stolen history" is possible only within the context of geocentrism (flat earth theory). If the Earth had been rotating around its own axis and had been orbiting the Sun, then that means the axial precession is a real astronomical event, i.e., the historical records starting from Hipparchus and Ptolemy all the way to the Gregorian calendar reform are also correct (if the Earth is spherical and undergoes an axial precession while history has been forged, then the heliocentrists will have to explain the nature of the cosmic catastrophe which had caused the Giza plateau to be inundated by sea water up to a height of 100 meters).

Advanced Flat Earth Theory

My hypothesis is that the radius of the flat earth is 6,363.63 km, and since the Sun is undergoing a westward precessional movement of 1,5 km per year, that would mean that history is at most 339-340 years old (divide 6,363.63 by 6, the result by 2, and then divide the final number by 1,5). If anyone else desires a new chronology of history, like A. Fomenko, then he will have to prove that the radius of the Earth is much greater than the alloted 6,363.63 km (a larger radius means we can add more years to the 339-340 years interval). For FET to be true, that means that the Gregorian calendar reform had never occurred.

The proponents of RET tend to forget that the equations of the planetary orbits are valid only for a period of a couple of hundred of years (three hundred years at most):

Advanced Flat Earth Theory


----------

